# General > General Chat >  How's The Weather?

## Stanislaw

hey I am just sitting at my computer trying to do my history paper, its raining outside, dark and drizley inside, and I am listening to black black heart by david usher. And realizing how many forumers that ae missing here. I just finished reading Koa, leaving thread, and am feeling a little depressed, the mood is just to good for someone to not be depressed.

Ever wonder why people keep at it every day? I mean what is really the driving point of society, I think money is out because to me atleast it seems to be just numbers asociated with my plastic card, kind of worthless you know? I may be rambling but I am not to sure that I care, ever feel like that. Maybe I should just write this down on paper instead of on a forum.

Anyways, I had a bit of a doubt on catholicism, I mean the concept is good but I think that all the pomp and production put on by the clergy and lay people take away from the meaning and make it a big charade.

I think I should try and get some sleep, but life is so different now, nothing is like it was a year or two ago, too much responsibilities, Gotta look after my sisters for a while because my fathers going on a buisness trip to geneva, mom works out of town. Pretty crazy world eh?

Anyways I think I should gget a blog instead of rambling here, but I feel that I can discuss stuff here and get good feedback, not there is much really to feed back on.

----------


## nome1486

No, this forum is much better than a blog, we like to hear your thoughts.
I'm still here, anyway...well, some of the time. And apparently there were 101 (edit: 1*8*1) users on the other day and I missed that? I am very confused as to how that happened. But anyway, I hope things look up for you...we had some heavy rain this morning, but this afternoon the sky looked so much bluer and everything else felt very fresh and clean. 
I hope your history paper goes well. I know how you feel, I wrote a seven-page paper on the first fourteen chapters of The Prince last weekend, though I don't know that yours isn't way longer than that. Put on some happy music and jump on your bed in the morning, it'll make you feel better.

----------


## simon

Stanislaw I concurr with nome that this is much better than a blog, besides nobody reads blogs, I had never even heard of them until just now and had to ask my roomate what it was. 

You want to know why people keep going? Becuase we have this sick innate idea that things will get better. And as for the driving point of society I beleive, or would like to believe that it is to continue on as we have, avoide change as long as we have it good, avoide reality and in all probability the truth, and latch onto inadequate answers to the universe in an attempt to bring about the semblance of hope.

----------


## Stanislaw

I think I should move to mexico and become a mercinary. That would make alot more sense then this country.

Anyways I feel alot better today. Watched Quigly Down Under, that movie always cheers me up.

----------


## amuse

wow...181. that's huge.
i think we keep going so we can come to moments like yours, Stanislaw, the why??? of it all, the gloomy beautiful nights that make us wonder why where and how everything fits, from us on this little planet to the stars in the sky. and maybe society keeps us from feeling all alone here in the middle of nowhere.
re: blogs...well, i have a 20-30 saved in favorites (all food), but only look at them about once a week. so by all means start one, but post here too, 'k?
 :Smile:

----------


## amuse

(this re-posted itself.)

----------


## Stanislaw

I don't think I could leave if I tried, too much fun.

----------


## The Unnamable

"Do not fear death so much, but rather an inadequate life."
Bertolt Brecht 1898  1956

The following really puts life in perspective...


About suffering they were never wrong,
The Old Masters; how well, they understood
Its human position; how it takes place
While someone else is eating or opening a window or just walking dully along;
_Musée des Beaux Arts_ W.H. Auden

As people around the globe suffer the hugely destructive forces of Nature, we do well to remember that the greatest share of pain is not the burden only of those captured by the News industrys cameras. Lives are lost and landscapes devastated by the raw and brutal energy of these terrifying natural forces. With all the news on television about the hurricanes that America experienced, the typhoons in China, flooding in Switzerland and recent mudslides in South America, we shouldn't forget that the UK has its share of devastating weather too.

Attached is a photo illustrating the damage caused to my friend's home near London from the freak storm that tore through it last night.

Look at the photo and realise how lucky you are. It really makes you cherish what you have and reminds us never to take things for granted. 

Take care of yourselves and be safe.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y73...orm_Damage.jpg

----------


## Pensive

May everyone be safe and sound at any place. Natural disasters often scare me off. Earthquake in Pakistan, Tsunami, Rita, Katrina and now these storms, they are enough to piss me off. *shudders*

Now, even I am staring to have dreams about natural disasters.

----------


## Whifflingpin

What a terrible wind (up)

.

----------


## The Unnamable

> What a terrible wind (up)


Do you ever stand around cinemas armed with a sign telling people how the film ends? 

Its not a wind up, its just something that made me laugh. Unfortunately, the punch line has to be clicked so some responses will carry the assumption that I was being my usual pompous self.

----------


## Whifflingpin

"Do you ever stand around cinemas armed with a sign telling people how the film ends?"

Not yet, though it may come to that.

I laughed out loud too, but my response fell with all the subtlety of a well-honed mud pie.

(Actually, now you remind me, I did stand outside a cinema once with a sign. A bunch of us students performed the St George play outside the cinema in Exeter, each carrying a sign to tell what character we were. The police moved us on, 'cos they thought we were a demonstration.)

.

----------


## Scheherazade

It is snowing again today! Second day in a row! It is such a delight in the UK, where we hardly get to experience different seasons properly (Here there are cloudy or cloudier / rainy or rainier days).

I feel like going out and dancing!  :Biggrin: 

How is the weather where you live?


*BBC World Weather Centre*

----------


## AimusSage

It's cold and windy, I rather stay inside today, but I have to go out or the dog will give me that look. Better take him for a walk

----------


## adilyoussef

The weather? Oh you mean that cold outside that from time to time is raining these days. What can I say; it's cold.

----------


## emily655321

Cold (28F/-2C, wind-chill of 16F/-9C), partly-cloudy, and flurrying. For those of you in warm climates, "flurries" are snow, but just sort of floating around on the breeze and not accumulating on the ground.

----------


## Pensive

The weather is getting more and more warmer. Right now, I am wearing a half-sleeves shirt and my mom is nearly mad at me for she thinks that it is still cold. I resent hot weather.

Oh Scher, I am glad that you guys have snow today. I have never seen snow anywhere other than on TV. I guess that it would be really lovely.

----------


## Themis

Cloudy and cold. (Around 3° C)

----------


## EAP

Current Nearest Observations:
sunny 24°C
N (5 mph)
Relative Humidity (%): 50,
Pressure (mB): 1014, Steady,
Visibility: Moderate


It's going to be a mosquito-fest tonight.

----------


## NNoah3

The sun is shining, but is a cold morning like 5º C. As the time goes by is warmed up so we can expect a warm noon. As Pensive I have never been in a snowed place. To tell the truth I think that I couldn't live in a very cold place. Nevertheless I am living in a place with a crazy weather, sometimes in the morning is very cold, at noon is very hot and then at night is cold again.

----------


## papayahed

It's Sunny and 15C (60F) here today, which is quite surprising for February. It should be in the -6C's for this time of year. We seemed to have hit a warm spell or the poles are reversing whichever.

----------


## rachel

It has been arctic out the last three days. Today the sun is blinding and it is warming. I desperately need to go out for a three mile walk, today must be the day

----------


## Taliesin

It is a very cosy brisk weather here - around -4C (circa 23F). Walked home from a friends' place (about a kilometre) since the next bus came after 10 minutes and we didn't want to wait. We started feeling that we should have dressed a bit more warmly, but it wasn't freezing at all. It was quite comfy and nice, actually.
We probably sound very wierd.

----------


## kilted exile

today was around -5, sunny, but with a very annoying westernly wind that made it feel colder

----------


## Themis

It snows.  :Frown:  And it is around 0°C.

----------


## Pensive

It was raining very hard today. Even the water came into my room.

----------


## Virgil

Cold (32F/0C) and it may snow. Goodness Pensive. You can't allow water to get in the house.

----------


## Virgil

> The sun is shining, but is a cold morning like 5º C. As the time goes by is warmed up so we can expect a warm noon. As Pensive I have never been in a snowed place. To tell the truth I think that I couldn't live in a very cold place. Nevertheless I am living in a place with a crazy weather, sometimes in the morning is very cold, at noon is very hot and then at night is cold again.


Hmmm. Do you live in a desert, Noah?

----------


## Taliesin

Nice. (about -1C/ 30 F)
Went to the countryside today.
It was snowing heavily so we had little free time, but we got to ski for about 45 minutes.
Twas great.

----------


## Pensive

Hey Virgil, Actually our house is made in this way, that whenever it rains hard, water gets inside the house through windows and doors. Actually we don't have much rain where I live and my house also needs a little repairing.

----------


## adilyoussef

Today, the weather is cloudy and sometimes it is raining, but not as cold as yesterday.

----------


## rachel

It is raining, beautiful glorious rain. I love the rain, it is the earth's tears of joy and pain and afterward comew the lovely peace and everything is new and hopeful.

----------


## Weeping Willow

WEll the weather in Israel you ask.... hmmm lets see...
Just incase you're not sure.. or don't know Israel is located in a place which is the middle... we have... Snow in the north... nice weather in the center and hot Desert down south.. cause it's well... Desert  :Smile: 
Of course it's not divided so hmm how to say it Black and white.. but in most days it's hot.. in the summer (june-september) it can be really hot! like over 35 C and sown south over 40C!! but most of the time is warm...
in the winter (if you can call it like that depandes on the year).. it can be Very raining up to even having Snow in Jerusalem and up north... but usaly it just few cold days here.. few rainy days there... so... as you can see we have kind of very divert climate  :Smile: ...

----------


## Nightshade

> It is snowing again today! Second day in a row! It is such a delight in the UK, where we hardly get to experience different seasons properly (Here there are cloudy or cloudier / rainy or rainier days).
> 
> I feel like going out and dancing! 
> 
> How is the weather where you live?
> 
> 
> *BBC World Weather Centre*


Where in the UK do you live scher? They had blizzards at Newcastle around xmas and flash floods in Casrslise ( I know it has an s in it somwhere but its silent so I just put inj lots )
and did you see the newspapre droughts ths summer  :Frown:  
Still Id love the snow if I didnt have to trudge to work in it. when it goes all yucky and gray.  :Cold: 
Still mabe Ill have time to make a few snow angels before I get ready for work (good thing about getting uop early noone else has already ruined the snow  :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

Yay snow.  :Banana:  
It's melting already, but snow in march is prety rare here. 

Wait a minute, snow today could mean no football on saturday.  :Frown:  
That's not good, it had better clear up and let the sun come and shine intensely for two days

----------


## Kaltrina

the weather today is very depressive... it was cloudy from early morning and it even rained for a couple of hours, and everyone has that face of boredom, including me...  :Frown:

----------


## mingdamerciless

SNOW SNOW SNOW SNOW oh melting melting melting Bye bye snow

----------


## Themis

It's beautiful.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Mild compared to the last few days. 32F/0C, but no wind. Snow expected tomorrow. Yuk. May turn to rain, I can only hope.

----------


## Pensive

I am hot and so is the weather. I am burning and so is the weather. I am disappointed and so is the weather. I am sad and gloomy is the weather.  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Kaltrina

Today is better than yesterday... this morning while I was coming to work I heard the birds singing and I felt so good, because that means Spring will be here at last...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

SNOW!!!n  :Banana: 
I love snow to look at or play in and luckily for me today is a thursday NO WORK  :Banana:

----------


## Isagel

Snow. Like we had in february, january,december, november....and probably will have until april. Bored. Want sun now. But the climate doesn´t care. The climate isn´t democratic. Or perhaps it is, but I did not get to vote. 

Flurrying is a nice word!

----------


## Pensive

I am surprised that how much those people who live in cold places want sun and we, who live in hot places, want "snow"

----------


## Themis

Pensive, everybody likes snow. Just not on and off for 5 months.  :Wink: 


It's still beautiful, the sun is shining, the snow is melting (except on your roof, as always, it stays up there :/ )and it has aroung 1 °C. It feels warmer though.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I would not mind having snow for five months, I am quite sure. I feel so bad because its extremely hot here.

----------


## NNoah3

> Hmmm. Do you live in a desert, Noah?


Hey Virgil, 
And four days later....  :Biggrin:  No I am not living in a desert, but in the city with the craziest weather!!!! 
I am not kidding!!! Sometimes we can experience all the seasons in the same day!!!. As a joke we use to say that is better if we pack some clothes when we leave our houses because we don't know how the weather is going to be as the time is passing.  :Biggrin:  

Today the sun is shining and it is still a cold morning. We are expecting some rain in the afternoon.

----------


## Virgil

Snowing and I'm at work dreading the commute home. Temperature is just below freezing.

----------


## rachel

See now that is why I worry so much about you, especially when you go out of town.argh...life is unfair.
It is ugly and dreary and really black clouds are forming, an ominous feeling in the air.
Makes me want to hurry and repent of my sins!

----------


## Koa

Sunny and finally getting warmer... This winter has been unusually long.
I had the first ice cream of the year today  :Biggrin:  I was just walking in the city centre and seeing so many people with ice creams so I got one too... Hmm lovely.

Thinking about it, it wasn't the first  :Rolleyes:  I had one in January even if it was cold  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ryduce

It was about 70 degrees with a cloudless sky.Winter has yet to come,which is a total bummer for me.

----------


## Virgil

> See now that is why I worry so much about you, especially when you go out of town.argh...life is unfair.
> It is ugly and dreary and really black clouds are forming, an ominous feeling in the air.
> Makes me want to hurry and repent of my sins!


Thanks for worrying about me. I home now safe and sound. Snow turned to sleet and ice and was trecherous. There were a couple of accidents along the way. 

You have sins? Can't be very serious sins. You're too good.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

It's been exactly 32F (0C) all day (weird, because usually Chicago temps change around some during the day, often dramatically). 



> Sunny and finally getting warmer... This winter has been unusually long.
> I had the first ice cream of the year today I was just walking in the city centre and seeing so many people with ice creams so I got one too... Hmm lovely.


Koa--Lucky, lucky you. I think you'll have to take the "un" off of fair Verona if it's warm enough for ice cream there. What I wouldn't give to see some gelato weather! (sigh)  :Cool:

----------


## Virgil

> It's been exactly 32F (0C) all day (weird, because usually Chicago temps change around some during the day, often dramatically). 
> 
> Koa--Lucky, lucky you. I think you'll have to take the "un" off of fair Verona if it's warm enough for ice cream there. What I wouldn't give to see some gelato weather! (sigh)


Why are either of you calling it ice cream. It's gelato, and there is a difference. Oh, I would die for some Italian gelato right now.

----------


## rachel

If you come here we can go to the BlueStream and they make several flavours of gelato, I mean the real real perfect stuff from the old country, several flavours and they make ice cream too.
And no talk of dying. Here have some, your favorite.

we had a major rain storm about an hour ago. Clayton said he felt like he was being lifted of the ground. Now it is just grey and cold.

----------


## Virgil

Thank you Rachel. Someday we'll have to meet and dinner is on me.

----------


## rachel

from your lips to God's ears.

It is now quiet and warmish outside, dark and mysterious. I am going to pack up baby and go for a nice walk and think and wait for the pain killers to work on my tummy.(ow)

----------


## Nightshade

> from your lips to God's ears.


Wow I didnt know that saying wazs in any other languge nbut arabic.
This morning was frosty with freezing fog but the fog has lifted now and the sun is shining off the frost covered trees and the snow and its absaloutly GORGEOUS.

----------


## Kaltrina

the weather is beautiful today... it is a little bit chilly outside but still it looks like Spring.  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Biggrin:

----------


## NNoah3

It's a beautiful sunny morning here! But still we have menace of rain in the afternoon.

----------


## Koa

> Why are either of you calling it ice cream. It's gelato, and there is a difference. Oh, I would die for some Italian gelato right now.


  :Confused:  Because I supposed that the average English speaker wouldn't understand me if I called it _gelato_? :Wink: 

Today the weather is white. Not snowy white, but the sky is white... it's hardly ever grey, it often gets white when it's cloudy... and not too warm I think, haven't been out.

Petrarch'sLove, yup it might be warm enough for gelato on some days, but well some places do sell it even in the deep winter, so it's up to how brave you feel  :Wink:  It's nice to have spring, but when spring is over then comes that time of year when you'd live only on ice... too...awfully...hot...

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> It's nice to have spring, but when spring is over then comes that time of year when you'd live only on ice... too...awfully...hot...


Oh you happy people who can blithly take spring for granted already.  :FRlol:  It's a little below freezing here today (30F,-1C), and overcast. Possible snow later this afternoon, but no sign of it yet. Last year we still had snow even in early May, so spring seems a long way off to me. Enjoy your primavera and stop worrying about how hot it's going to be months from now.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

Sunny, but blustery. 34F/1C but very windy. Spring, where are you?

----------


## Themis

It has been snowing all day.  :Mad:   :Cold:

----------


## Koa

> Oh you happy people who can blithly take spring for granted already.  It's a little below freezing here today (30F,-1C), and overcast. Possible snow later this afternoon, but no sign of it yet. Last year we still had snow even in early May, so spring seems a long way off to me. Enjoy your primavera and stop worrying about how hot it's going to be months from now.


Especially cos I hope to be away from here in a few months  :Brow:  

Last year it snowed in March, it was weird... this winter was very long, it snowed even in November, which is so rare, and it snowed several times, while until a few years ago it snowed like once every winter... They actually predict snow for tomorrow, but I think my area will be spared because it's always hotter than most of Northern Italy...

----------


## Nightshade

bright and sunshiny...wat no its suddenly started to rain.
I guess the snow is going to melt then .

 :Smile:

----------


## Themis

Snow, snow, snow. It has around 0°C and it's been snowing all day. Again, I might add.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

About 32F(0c) with just the faintest whisper of a snowfall starting.



> Especially cos I hope to be away from here in a few months


Ooo, is this a holiday or an actual move? Are you getting to England?

----------


## rachel

Only a couple of days ago the landscape was snowy and blustery.
But last night it was warm and this morning is very sunny and so warm no one will be wearing any heavy jackets. The air warm,the blue sky is alive with birds and a happy welcoming warm breeze I will take a break a little later and take baby Hasia for a nature walk. we are only a block from a crossroads that takes you to a heritage 'town', and only a block the other way to the oldest racetrack in Canada. The tall wind swept trees and grass are very green there today.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

It's been snowing on and off here for the better part of a week now...  :Cold:  Not heavily, but that arctic dandruff just keeps coming, and we're getting a bit fed up with it... Now, springtime is due when?

/Claes

----------


## rachel

dear Claes,
I have missed you. Here I am putting some spring and part of my glorious day into a balloon and sending over to you. Have fun.

----------


## Virgil

Gorgeous day. Sunny, calm, 50F/10C.

----------


## Virgil

> bright and sunshiny...wat no its suddenly started to rain.
> I guess the snow is going to melt then .


  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  

Sounds like you live in England!!  :Nod:

----------


## Koa

It rained very hard for the whole morning.

Then the sun came out and it was rather warm (though I think it was warm while it was raining to, or so it seemed when I opened the window).

Then when I came back home at 7pm it was really really windy.

They predict freezing temperatures again for the next few days.  :Rolleyes:  I suppose and hope it's the last time, I don't care if it's not sunny but at least not too cold, it's almost spring, please  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> Sounds like you live in England!!


*gasp* How ever did you guess!  :Eek: 
 :FRlol: 
koa moving? where are you going?

well looks like there are no clouds out toniht which means itll be a cold night, (just the way I like it I will sleep well) 
 :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## higley

44 degrees. I about had a heart attack when I saw that it's supposed to be seventy here on friday. Of course, this being Ohio, that means we'll probably have a snowstorm on the weekend.

----------


## Koa

> koa moving? where are you going?


Nope not yet and not sure, it was just a hope... I'll let you know if it happens, but there's no point while it's still just a possibility.

----------


## Kaltrina

it is snowing and raining at the same time and it is rather cold, about 8 degrees of Celsius.  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

It is hot today, as usual.

(Kalt, Your avatar is so pretty, a girl/someone holding a guitar? Is he/she holding a guitar?)

----------


## Kaltrina

no she is playing the cello.... as I told you in some other thread, this was drawn by my sister....  :Biggrin:

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> Here I am putting some spring and part of my glorious day into a balloon and sending over to you. Have fun.


Ah, thank you... I needed that  :Biggrin:  

/Claes

----------


## Koa

> They predict freezing temperatures again for the next few days.  I suppose and hope it's the last time, I don't care if it's not sunny but at least not too cold, it's almost spring, please


I love weather forecasts  :Biggrin:  It was an incredibly sunny day, barely a cloud in the sky. Not as warm as it looked, but definitely pleasant. 
Though on tv I've seen plenty of snow on central Italy...

I used to hate spring, now I like it  :Eek:  But I'm finding it uncomfortable to adapt to longer days. Some years ago I used to hate it so much that in the afternoon I started to close my window's shutters not to let the sunshine come in. My vampire-phase  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ryan Dollard

My word, how can a thread so inherently boring as this one yield such a glorious bounty of chatter? Thank goodness this ClaesGefvenberg fellow has thrown himself into the mixer: if he can't mash things up a little bit then nobody can. With two referrals in his first month he's clearly still livin' and lovin' the thug life even at 46 years of age. Go on chap, let's have some fireworks.

----------


## Koa

:Confused:  I love to talk about the weather - yeah I'm as empty as that. I like to talk of what I see daily and bore people to death with details. I don't even want to be listened, just let me rant away and when I've finished it'll be over.

----------


## Themis

:Rage:  Supposed to be snowing again and now we have - 1 - (-4) °C.

----------


## Birdy6344

Hi, it's pouring it down outside and i've just had to wait for a bus for about 20 mins, that's great British weather 4 you  :Banana:

----------


## Mentor

> It is snowing again today! Second day in a row! It is such a delight in the UK, where we hardly get to experience different seasons properly (Here there are cloudy or cloudier / rainy or rainier days).
> 
> I feel like going out and dancing! 
> 
> How is the weather where you live?
> 
> 
> *BBC World Weather Centre*


There is a "proper" way to enjoy each season of the year: Each year's cycle is another go-round in the great arc of life we all experience. No propriety, then: Rather a set of self-defined rules by which to experience it all.

----------


## Kaltrina

we still have a lot of snow today, the temp. is -5 degree C. but at least there is no wind, as it was yesterday...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Virgil

It's only 7 AM, temperature is 30F/-1C, but sunny and the prospects of beautiful, almost spring like day.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

It's 42F (5C) and gorgeously sunny. I would finish knitting my new wool sweater just on the day when the temperature starts going up a bit. Oh well, it's not that warm, I'll wear it anyway. What a lovely day, shame it has to be spent in the library.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> My word, how can a thread so inherently boring as this one yield such a glorious bounty of chatter? Thank goodness this ClaesGefvenberg fellow has thrown himself into the mixer: if he can't mash things up a little bit then nobody can. With two referrals in his first month he's clearly still livin' and lovin' the thug life even at 46 years of age. Go on chap, let's have some fireworks.


Thank you for the kind words Ryan, and happy to oblige  :Wave:  Besides, 46 years is nothing. I intend to double that at the very least.  :Wink:  Life shouldn't be measured in years anyway... It's all about experiences.




> Here I am putting some spring and part of my glorious day into a balloon and sending over to you. Have fun.


Rachel: It worked, I'll have you know. It finally stopped snowing. Are you some kind of magician, or what?  :Goof:  Most impressive. Perhaps you can fix my remaining problem too? It was -15C this morning, and that is nowhere near my design specification. It looks nice though... I'm enclosing a recent picture from a weekend walk.

All the best /Claes

----------


## Stanislaw

very cold, and snow. I can not give a temperature because the thermometer is broken! (not because of cold btw)

but I assure you, it is cold, and snowing.  :Santasmile:

----------


## Mentor

Your poetic quotes are most pleasing. Thank you for making my day more pleasant

----------


## Logos

> I'm enclosing a recent picture from a weekend walk.


Oh what a gorgeous sight Claes,  :Smile:  makes for longer walks when the scenery is so great huh?

----------


## Mentor

> we still have a lot of snow today, the temp. is -5 degree C. but at least there is no wind, as it was yesterday...


I've been trying to send you this message for a while, but I get a bit confused by the threading strategies.
All I wished to do was say "thanks for adding these beautiful words to the day"

She Dwelt Among The Untrodden Ways
William Wordsworth

She dwelt among the untrodden ways
Beside the springs of Dove,
A Maid whom there were none to praise
And very few to love:

A violet by a mossy stone
Half hidden from the eye!
Fair as a star, when only one
Is shining in the sky.

She lived unknown, and few could know
When Lucy ceased to be;
But she is in her grave, and, oh,
The difference to me!
Online text © 1998-2006 Poetry X. All rights reserved.
From Lyrical Ballads, with a few Other Poems | 1800

----------


## Nightshade

I can hera the rain I just cant see it ( not sure if thats a good thing??  :Confused: 
...Oh IM sinning in the rain Im singing Im the rain 
What a laleelallalaIM happpy again!

----------


## Mentor

> I can hera the rain I just cant see it ( not sure if thats a good thing?? 
> ...Oh IM sinning in the rain Im singing Im the rain 
> What a laleelallalaIM happpy again!


On your posting is also the following note:
Quote of the Month:
The difference between fiction and reality? Fiction has to make sense--Tom Clancy


Do you agree?
There's a song called "The Sports Page" which noted that only in the Sports Pages can you find truth: If the score was 3 to 2, then that's what is was. No such directness in political news: It's more of a "Blizzard of Lies" (title of another song by the same writer: Stan Frishberg, jazz writer, composer, singer... very talented.
What do you think of my thoughts?
George

----------


## Mentor

Here in San Francisco, it's the time of the March Winds and their sisters, the Rains that harbinger the approach of Spring.

About Spring and some of the poetry that's on this Forum: Spring's promise might seem to be honored more in the breach than the promise: It's easier to run off some lines about romance than it is to tread the long road that leads to true friendship's sentiments. Nothing profound, just a thought for a literate soul.

George

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> Oh what a gorgeous sight Claes,  makes for longer walks when the scenery is so great huh?


Yes, that's true enough. This was one of those rare days when the light is just right and you get great pictures no matter what direction you point the camera in. When that happens there is no stopping me. I have to admit that I've always been a bit of a photo nerd.  :FRlol:  

/Claes

----------


## Koa

Sunny then cloudy and it got quite cold again today.

----------


## Mentor

Consolation? What would Sartre say? (seriously)

----------


## Pensive

The weather is beautiful. I went to picnic and enjoyed a lot. It was cloudy today and right now, people are playing songs because of Basant. 

Beautiful kites are flying around in the sky like several birds or sometimes they look like aeroplanes. I don't think so that the noise of songs and "Bo Kata" will let me sleep easily tonight.

People are enjoying Basant Day. Weather is beautiful. Everything seems so great.

----------


## Stanislaw

pensive, I envy you!

here the weather is snowing to beat hell! when I look out the window, I can't see farther than about 100 feet or so, and the snowing is blowing almost parralel to the ground, and it is cold. I think I am going to move to a country where there is no snow!

----------


## beer good

It's friggin' COLD tonight. Missed the bus and had to walk 20 minutes to the metro in -15C. Felt like an extra in "March Of The Penguins". Isn't March supposed to be a spring month?

----------


## Logos

It's positively *tropical* here today after last week and sub-zero freezing and snow  :Goof:

----------


## Stanislaw

> It's positively *tropical* here today after last week and sub-zero freezing and snow


garr curse ye and yer fair weather!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Getting warm now. Spring weather today, although a drizzle.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Thunderstorms last night, but now the sun's out and it's up to 50F (10C). Why am I stuck inside all weekend writing papers? (sigh)

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Endlessly raining today but it snowed last night.  :Tongue:

----------


## NNoah3

It's too cold  :Cold:  . I'd wish to have been staying at home instead of being at work.....
It has been raining since Wednesday...

----------


## Themis

SNOW again. -1 °C.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Spring is coming. The air is sweet and filled with promises...
 :Banana:

----------


## Themis

:Bawling:  I need to move to France I think. Now that I've thought about it, Nice had its advantages.  :Wink: 

Still, snowy, cold ... y and dark-y.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

You would definitely be welcome Themis, though I don't live in Nice.  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

Rain for me, but warm as spring.

----------


## Themis

> You would definitely be welcome Themis, though I don't live in Nice.


I didn't think you did.  :Tongue:  But I spend two weeks there in summer, so it would be my first destination.

----------


## kilted exile

Its 15degreesC currently, quite amazing really...........however no doubt it will snow next week.

----------


## rachel

blindingly sunny and a little cool How I long for a raging rainstorm and Willow and I could go for a walk in it until we are drenched and then hope it starts all over again. I love rain so much, it's not that I don't love the sun but I love rain more.

----------


## Koa

It SNOWED lightly today!  :Eek: 
This winter has been incredibly long...

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Quite nice today: Sunny and not too cold, so we went skiing, and logged something like 10 miles  :Biggrin:  We still have 2 or 3 feet of snow, so why not make the most of it? 

/Claes

----------


## sdr4jc

Looks like it might storm here in Nashville today! I kindof wish it would, 'cause if it didn't, it'd be a waste of an otherwise beautiful day! When the clouds get this dark and gloomy, it may as well pour down raining!

----------


## papayahed

We had our first real storm of the season, there were at least 40 tornados yesterday, every local TV station was talking about the weather all day. There were reports of baseball size hail. However in my neighborhood it rained lightly for about 45 minutes. Looks like I dodged a bullet there!!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Looks like it might storm here in Nashville today! I kindof wish it would, 'cause if it didn't, it'd be a waste of an otherwise beautiful day! When the clouds get this dark and gloomy, it may as well pour down raining!


You live in Nashville? WOW!!! I've been there! Loved it and also the family who welcomed me.  :Nod:  

Here it's still like spring, my favourite season.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Snow.  :Frown:  But did that surprise anyone? Around - 1°C.

----------


## Virgil

Hot. Over 60F/16C. I'm happy but they can't stop the heat in my office, so it's sweltering in here.

----------


## Koa

Sunny and warm again  :Rolleyes:  Must have been at least 10 degrees warmer than yesterday  :Confused:

----------


## sdr4jc

> You live in Nashville? WOW!!! I've been there! Loved it and also the family who welcomed me.  
> 
> Here it's still like spring, my favourite season.



Yes ma'am, I do!! Been here three years and counting! I love it here, wouldn't trade it for the world! Pretty countryside...

It stormed again today. Power even went out for a little while. I probably have hail dents in my truck!! It got pretty rough...72F and a light breeze when not raining.

----------


## rachel

how absolutely adorable, from Nashville. everything about you gets sweeter and sweeter. I feel like I need to recite the Pledge of Allegiance. God bless America( I really mean that)

----------


## Pensive

It is a little cloudy today.

----------


## Themis

It's snowing and not looking like it's going to stop anytime soon.

----------


## Logos

Yesterday it was a balmy spring-like 15C-59F.. 

today? -5C - 23F and a blizzard going on. 

 :Cold:   :Flare:   :Eek2:   :Goof:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Virgil

Gorgeous, except for the strong wind: 65F/18C. Spring!

----------


## rachel

hey Logos, 
how are you, been thinking about you a lot lately and those beautiful windows you look out of.
It is spring out and I feel restless.

----------


## NNoah3

Lucky you Rachel!!!!!

Here it is too cold!!!. We are warning about a storm that approaches to this weekend.
Last weekend we were hitting by a storm that left some people dead and others were incommunicados for almost two days.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

I was out of town yesterday, some 250km north of here, and the temperature stuck right on the freezing point. Slippery would be an understatement... Today it's thawing, and tomorrow is expected to be even warmer  :Biggrin:  but wait: I know its a trick... I've seen it before.  :Rolleyes:  

Some of the snow will melt, sure, but then the cold weather will return with a vengeance... and everything will be frozen solid (Groan). Still, it's something we have to get through in order to reach the spring.

----------


## Themis

It's starting to get unbelievable but it's still snowing.  :Eek:

----------


## Pensive

I want snow! I need snow!

----------


## Petrarch's Love

I've got snow and I'll rent it out to you. Care to haggle on the price?  :Biggrin:  If you like, there are some high winds I could throw in with it as well, and the freezing temperatures are free of charge.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> It's starting to get unbelievable but it's still snowing.


My God, Themis. Where do you live? Mt. Everest?  :Wink:

----------


## Themis

@Virgil: No. We've got more oxygen.
Still Vienna.  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

> I've got snow and I'll rent it out to you. Care to haggle on the price?  If you like, there are some high winds I could throw in with it as well, and the freezing temperatures are free of charge.


Thanks Petratch.  :Banana:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Thanks Petratch.


No problem. You wouldn't have any spring weather you'd like to offer as an exchange would you? Well, I actually may not need it for the next week or so since I'm off to California tomorrow where the weather is always temperate.  :Banana:

----------


## Jay

icky
. . .

----------


## Themis

SUNNY!  :Banana:  It has 2 °C and the snow is almost gone, finally.  :Biggrin: 

Edit: 9°C.  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

sunny, windy and some 7 degrees C. Finally some the weather seems to be improving.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

It was beautiful in the morning. I loved running, while the cold wind touched me. It was a wonderful morning.

----------


## Themis

Sunny again and somewhere in Vienna it's supposed to have 7°C.  :Banana:

----------


## adilyoussef

Beautifully beautiful. Already Spring here. Sunny as usual and cool as I like it.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Rainy but I like it.

----------


## Virgil

Cooler than spring, but warmer than winter. It must be March!

----------


## Pensive

We are using fans. It is getting hot day by day! I thought it was Spring but Spring in my city is just like this.

----------


## AimusSage

*looks out the window* Ugh, at least it's not raining anymore  :Smile:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

65F (18C) and sunny! The Californians are complaining about the winter weather  :FRlol:  but I'm enjoying wearing shorts while walking on the beach with the family dog.  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

I'm jealous, I'm lucky if it doesn't rain all summer. But hey, at least it's unlikely we'll have a water shortage in the Netherlands. I think we'll sooner sink into the sea before our water runs out.  :Biggrin:

----------


## NNoah3

It's a beautiful sunny day!!!!! 
The Spring is here!!  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Koa

Finally, the first day with a spring temperature. Shame I went out to the balcony during the only 2 minutes while the sun was hiding, so I thought it was still quite cold... and I had to carry my coat on my arm all day :roll:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Back in the chill of the windy city and California dreaming...

----------


## Ryduce

It rained yesterday,but today was absolutely beautiful.

----------


## adilyoussef

Changing from warm to cold. I hate that.

----------


## Pensive

Changing from cold to warm. I hate that.

----------


## emily655321

:FRlol:  @ Pensive

I was thinking the same thing, today. It's getting warmer here, too.

Sunny. Supposed to be 50 F/10 C today. Right now it's 40 F/4 C.

----------


## Pensive

I don't know why, I have always been a cold-weather person. I don't like sunny days. I spent the whole previous winter wearing half sleeves shirt most of the time. My mom was angry at me but the cold did not even affect me. 

My mother tells me that when I was a very young baby, I used to crawl near Air Conditioner in Summer and I used to take the bed near Air Conditioner before anyone else would do so. I was not a very active baby in my childhood but in Summer, I used to become very active. Air Conditioner and Mangoes were my weaknesses.

----------


## Sarah's_Chanson

I think Britain is getting some kind of tropical storm. Just without the heat.

It's incredibly windy, incredibly wet and very grey skies.

----------


## Virgil

I haven't been out yet, but it looks gorgeous from the window. Sunny and clear and spring like. My favorite time of the year.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Low pressure moving in and the temperature finally edged above the freezing level. Guess what? It's raining cats and dogs. That'll be nice when it freezes over again later tonight (doh!)  :Rolleyes:  : Picture Bambi on the ice, and you will know what it's going to be like.  :Eek2:  

/Claes

----------


## Koa

It was very grey again today... but not too cold (hmm well I was out only for a few minutes).

----------


## emily655321

Perhaps tomorrow or the next day you folks across the pond will get the nice weather we had today in America.  :Nod:  Here's hoping.

----------


## Matilda

I absolutely hate this weather. we still have about 30 centimetres of snow, and it's been raining for a week!!

----------


## NNoah3

> Perhaps tomorrow or the next day you folks across the pond will get the nice weather we had today in America.  Here's hoping.


I am wondering where in America are you having a nice weather..... :Smile: 

I am in America also and here is raining since yesterday, fortunately not too cold.  :Nod:

----------


## WhimsySA

Hi guys,
I was just wondering how the weather is where you live. It's freezing cold here in Ficksburg, South Africa (7.1 C)(it don't sound so cold but trust me for S.A. it is!!)

----------


## Scheherazade

Second week in a row that we get wonderfully nice weather for this time of the year in the UK during the week (on Friday it was 25 C!!!) and on Saturday morning, we wake up to rain and clouds. If you don't make any plans for the weekend, that is all fine of course because, living in the UK, one does get used to rain. However, if you did have plans for going on a picnic (how daring!), then it might cause 'a little' disappointment.

*sighs*

Hey, having a picnic in one's living room - complete with the blanket, shorts and the picnic basket you had prepared the night before - is not _that_ bad either! And there are no ants to worry about!

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Sorry your picnic plans were spoiled Scher. Hope you have a good indoor picnic. 
Here it's too cold for May.  :Cold:  I had to drag my wool sweater and overcoat out just when I thought I could safely store them away and I've been going through multiple cups of tea trying to keep my hands warm (they've turned off the heat for the year so it's cold inside). At least today it's been consistently in the 40'sF (between about 4 and 8 degrees C). Yesterday was raining, with temps in the 30's and windchill close to freezing. I'm thankful there are leaves on the trees now though.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> Second week in a row that we get wonderfully nice weather for this time of the year in the UK during the week (on Friday it was 25 C!!!) and on Saturday morning, we wake up to rain and clouds.


Yep. It has been very nice for a while, but rainclouds are approaching, and I expext foul weather by noon. Due to the prevailing winds, the weather in the U.K. is what we usually get one or two days later (and I sometimes wish you would keep it  :Wink:   :Biggrin:  ).

/Claes

----------


## WhimsySA

Sunny & 15 C. A slight breeze but nothing to worry about. It is actually quite cold for this time of year even though we are going into winter, however I am sitting in a T-shirt so I suppose it's not that bad.

----------


## adilyoussef

Sunny and cool, about 25C°.

----------


## kathycf

Rain today,(May 14th) and it has rained since last Tuesday. It is expected to rain until next weekend. Did I mention it is raining? :P and a mite chilly too.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Due to the prevailing winds, the weather in the U.K. is what we usually get one or two days later (and I sometimes wish you would keep it   ).
> 
> /Claes


Beg to differ! I don't think we are passing them on soon enough!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Did I by chance mention the record rains in Massachusetts, USA in my earlier post? State governor has just declared a state of emergency and called in the local National Guard...Yikes!!  :Eek:  


Image from Rick Mitchell courtesy of WCVB channel 5 news, Boston
Flooded cars in Cummings Park parking lot in Woburn, Massachusetts

----------


## Nightshade

> Beg to differ! I don't think we are passing them on soon enough!


OH I dont know scher last week we had nice weather but today is rain rain and more rain. 


Actually come to think of it I didnt like the weather last week ity was too hot bu it was lovley summer rain when it did rain not grey spring/ autum rain.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hot! Too hot... ~sighs~

----------


## Pensive

Oh, it is very hot today. A few days ago, the temperature reached 47 C in my city and 49 in a nearby city.

----------


## Nightshade

RAIN RAIN RAIN and I did a mock driving test ( and failed  :Frown: ) And then afterwards when Im driving back Im think this weather sis soo bad I cant see But the truth was I forgot to put my glasses back on  :Eek:

----------


## Pensive

I am sorry for you Night but I am sure that next time you are going to pass.

----------


## Pensive

Weather is SPLENDED! What a nice surprise after so many days! Last time, it was raining when I wrote the poem about it and now here it is again. Raining heavily, I can't believe it.  :Biggrin:   :Banana:   :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

warm......

----------


## Weeping Willow

It is HOT AS HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

It turned out nice this weekend... and we needed that: The 2006 World Gliding Campionships is in progress a kilometer or two from my house:

/Claes

----------


## Pensive

Oh weather was much better and cold yesterday but there is no sign of rain today. It is hot.

----------


## Chava

Cold, and drizzeling

----------


## Shannanigan

sunny and windy, supposed to drizzle a little later today

----------


## Themis

It's raining and once again, it's very cold.  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

The wind is blowing, but it is more of a mud storm than rain.

----------


## Chava

very friendly and life confirming

----------


## Chava

the tree's are sneezing

----------


## Shannanigan

I haven't seen a drop of sunlight all day...so much for summer

----------


## thingamajig

Well we recently had our coldest day in 10 years!!! Believe me it was freezing!! It snowed and @ night it was -10 

FRRREEEEZZZIIINNG!!  :Cold:

----------


## Shea

It's HOT here in Florida. Sometimes I have a hard time getting my pup Bonny to go outside. When she comes in, she slurps down a bunch of water. At least we haven't had any hurricanes...yet...

----------


## Pensive

It rained yesterday after a break of two months! I wish it will rain again, soon!

----------


## Virgil

Why is this a new thread? Didn't we already have a thread on the weather in your location?

Nice summer day here. Warm but not too humid.

----------


## Madhuri

It is the rainy season and usually the weather is pleasant and sometimes humid.

----------


## peterk

19C, about average, nice and sunny!
July was the hottest month since records began in 1692 here!

----------


## Idril

It's been a *HOT* summer here in North Dakota, most of July was either in the 90's or the 100's and August is typically our hottest month so it's not over yet. And it's been very dry, we've had only slightly more than a drop of rain all summer, the grass is brown and the crops are scorched. Today is pretty managable though, only 83, this I can deal with.  :Nod:

----------


## grace86

It is absolutely gorgeous outside today. No clouds, about 76 F. What a beautiful Sunday. It has been like this for a few days now - I am grateful.

----------


## Shannanigan

After a full week of full-out DOWNPOUR off of Tropical Storm Chris, today is the second nice, sunny day...and the last for the next week, according to forecasts  :Frown:

----------


## Shea

Ugh, pretty normal, brutally hot, but fortunately that makes it rain and cools things down.

----------


## Pensive

It is good, not as hot as it was in June and July. Even May was more hot.

----------


## Madhuri

I wish for rainfall. It is so hot and humid. Why is summer so long?????

----------


## thevintagepiper

> 19C, about average, nice and sunny!
> July was the hottest month since records began in 1692 here!



lol. It's usually 38 C here. 

It got up to 48 recently.

----------


## Pensive

We are again having a very hot weather....

----------


## Madhuri

Hot and humid. Why doesnt it rain???

----------


## AimusSage

Oh but it does. Just not in the place you and I want it to rain.

----------


## Boris239

The weather is pretty good- no rain and not outrageously hot

----------


## Pensive

The weather is pretty bad - no rain and a very hot sun. I can't wait for the Winter to come!

----------


## aeroport

At long last! A full thunderstorm to accompany my all-nighter with Lynne Truss. It has not really rained for a month or more, but even now, with the advent of the dawn, the densest, most delightful cloud remains hanging over our little city.

----------


## Madhuri

It did rain, but is humid now.

----------


## thevintagepiper

Pretty hot, but with a breeze.

----------


## white camellia

What a relief that the long hot summer has faded into such a soft day with the wind of autumn.

----------


## Virgil

Beautiful summer day here. Not too hot but warmer than autumn.

----------


## BlueRose

Horrible hot summer here, I'm melting away...

----------


## AimusSage

Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, no rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, no rain. 

Something like that.  :Frown: 

I don't generally mind rain, but this is getting ridiculous, it's summer!

----------


## Idril

It's been a very pleasant day today but the skies are clouding up, I think they may be some thunderstorms on the way.

----------


## Pensive

It's still hot over here.

----------


## kathycf

After a miserable spring and brutal July, August thus far has been very nice.

----------


## thevintagepiper

Cool for summer here, but very sunny and only 33% humidity. 100 F, 38 C.

----------


## AimusSage

I should complain about the rain more often, It's all sunshine today  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

wall of water

----------


## Virgil

Beautiful summer day again. Warm but not hot. We've had a string of three weeks with fine weather.

----------


## kathycf

> Beautiful summer day again. Warm but not hot. We've had a string of three weeks with fine weather.


Same here, but then New York is only about 5 hours drive from me.  :Smile:  

I love this weather!

----------


## Shannanigan

really....freaking....hot!

----------


## Virgil

> Same here, but then New York is only about 5 hours drive from me.  
> 
> I love this weather!


I was up your way last weekend, Kathy. My wife and I spent a few days on Marth's Vineyard.

----------


## kathycf

Oh, nice Virgil. I have lived in Mass. my whole life, but have never visited either Nantucket or Martha's Vineyard. I have been to Cape Cod. (Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard are islands off the coast of Cape Cod.) For folks not familiar with the area--the cape is the "arm" part of Massachusetts that hooks out into the ocean. There is only one route of access from any other part of the state; the Sagamore bridge. Having been stuck in traffic on a Friday afternoon there for 4 hours (with my ex) I have not had the urge to return.

However, it is a lovely area and I have heard the Vineyard is wonderful. And of course, the weather around here has been just great. I hope you and your wife enjoyed your visit.

----------


## Virgil

> However, it is a lovely area and I have heard the Vineyard is wonderful. And of course, the weather around here has been just great. I hope you and your wife enjoyed your visit.


We had a nice time but the boat ride (we took the one from Rhode Island) back hit turbulent waters and it made me sick. An hour and a half of sea sickness. Yuck. Yes I was one of a few who barfed.  :Biggrin:  But our days on the Vineyard was very pleasant.

----------


## totyfroty

the weather here is so hot you cannot imagine how hot it is 

take care

have a nice day

----------


## Madhuri

It is pleasant, not too hot.

----------


## Virgil

Rain now for a couple of days. More rain to come.

----------


## Pensive

It is much better than before, not too hot.

----------


## Idril

Hot and *windy*!

----------


## miss tenderness

very very hot, abit humid!

----------


## Shannanigan

Really, really hot with 0 humidity...

The tropical storms keep just barely missing us, so they suck up all the moisture and leave us with HEAT HEAT HEAT

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Grey and cold... but I enjoy it.

_Autumn is a second spring when every leaf is a flower._
*-Albert Camus*

----------


## ktd222

threatening, with a chance of cats falling from kitty heaven.

----------


## Madhuri

It is becoming pleasant, day by day.

----------


## Pensive

Wind was blowing a few hours back.

----------


## kathycf

Nice, but a little cool for this time of year. I needed a blanket on my bed last night. And some of the leaves on the trees are starting to change color as well....feels weird. Does anyone else think the summer just flew by?  :Frown:

----------


## Shannanigan

Ugh, still sticky-hot, I'm tempted to take 2-3 showers a day...

----------


## Schokokeks

Yay, today's first day of sunshine after one month of rain ! However, it's still quite cool, but I won't give up the comeback of summer yet.

----------


## Shannanigan

9 am and sweltering once again, even with my shorter hair...

----------


## Madhuri

Very pleasant.

----------


## Virgil

Humid and warm. Waiting for whatever is left of Hurricane Ernesto.

----------


## kathycf

Partly sunny, cool and dry. Feels like autumn.

----------


## Chava

would you believe it? after having the most rainfull month in 133 years!!!!! today the sun is shining, just in time for my brother's birthday celebration... (sometimes you just have to wonder...)  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pensive

It's a bit hot again.

----------


## Idril

It's cold and couldy. Fall is definitely here. I'm even seriously considering getting my flannel sheets out.

----------


## Logos

The remnants of hurricane Ernesto are making the Labour Day weekend really crappy, windy and rainy, as well as making us have to cancel camping/canoeing trip  :Flare:

----------


## Koa

After a fresh fresh August, today was really hot...I was expecting that.
You know, while I was in Ukraine I skipped the evil tropical heat here, and when I came back it became fresh here too, making it the most pleasant August I've ever lived. I hope that I won't have to face the hellish summer now... :Rolleyes:

----------


## aeroport

It is a splendid 76.6 degrees here (Fahrenheit, of course - sorry, non-Americans, I don't have a centigrade scale!), with a soft, delightful breeze. Most welcome, after the WEEKS AND WEEKS of retardedly hot weather in July and August. It rained very hard several times last week, and the climate seems at last to have regained its self-control.

----------


## Virgil

It's beautiful here too.

----------


## Shannanigan

Started out really, really hot...got a gracious drizzle...then it all turned into a thunderstorm...so now I'm watching lightning out my office window...

we have weird weather here.

----------


## Koa

Really warm... 33 (celsius) at 17.30 this afternoon. And I ran all day here and there for things to do and things to buy so it was a quite hard day with that heat. But still it's not as bad as it could be if it was really humid...

----------


## Pensive

It is still hot, though not very much.

----------


## Koa

Still hot, around 33 C, but they say it should change today or tomorrow...

----------


## Shannanigan

Oh, man, yesterday afternoon I was driving over to my grandparents to visit, and it was hot hot hot so I had the air conditioning blasting...

...I get to their house. An hour later we're all staring in shock at the downpour of rain and shrieking as lighting strikes IN THEIR YARD!

Freakish random lightning storm!

Now it's back to being ungodly hot...

----------


## subterranean

Very cold  :Cold:  :Cold:  :Cold:  :Cold:  :Cold:

----------


## Koa

UH? Is it ever cold there, subby?

It's grey, I mean with that kind of humid grey sun...infact it's still hot and humid, but chances are it will refresh at some point of the day...

----------


## adilyoussef

Hot hot hot and hot.

----------


## Virgil

Beautiful. In between summer and fall. Perfect.

----------


## Chava

For a change the sun is shining and the sky has cleared... isn't that nice?

----------


## adilyoussef

Sunny and funny

----------


## Pensive

Very sunny and to switch on the AC, I need some money!

(Air Conditioner increases a lot of electricity bill)

----------


## Idril

It's coooold! I broke out my flannel sheets yesterday, a sure sign of Fall.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

It turned out very nice today: Sunny and quite warm for the season (+22C). We sat in our small garden, munching the finally ripe grapes we grow there (yum  :Tongue:  ).

/Claes

----------


## Madhuri

Its hot, and it never rains, and it wont now, monsoon season is over.

----------


## Pensive

That's a pity, it has started to be hot again here.

----------


## Nightshade

Its muggy not realy hot but humid and draining  :Yawnb:

----------


## Serenata

Starting to cool off. Kansas sucks in the fall. Much better in Spring or Winter.

----------


## Virgil

Rain. Second day in a row.

----------


## Pensive

It is really hot, and in the school, electricity went out!!!!

----------


## Shannanigan

Hot and sunny today, yesterday was a different story; I washed my car and an hour later it poured  :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Still hot!

----------


## thevintagepiper

Relatively quite cool. About 85 F.

----------


## Madhuri

hot and humid.....when will winters come........this weather decreases my efficiency............

----------


## Idril

Cold and windy.

----------


## optimisticnad

Well in Mars its sunwing, where is sunny and snowing together. This report has been brought to you by E.T Mars Newsreport.

----------


## Pensive

I am hot. The chair I am sitting on is hot. This computer is hot. Everything is hot!

----------


## Madhuri

Its very humid.........

----------


## Madhuri

Hot..........

----------


## Virgil

Beautiful. Cool at night, sunny and warm during the day, low humidity.

----------


## Madhuri

Its hot........when will it be pleasant?? 

*I seem to be having a lot of complaints today*

----------


## Serenata

Dry, windy and hot. But that's Kansas for you. Last night, it was pretty chilly. I was sitting outside (which was pretty stupid as I'm afraid of the dark) and about froze my non-existent figurative tail off. But I have a nice view of the night sky where I live, so it was worth it. :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

What a pity, it's still hot in the month of October.

----------


## Virgil

Nice fall day. Chilly in the evenings and morning, sunny and warm during the day.

----------


## papayahed

For Oct. 2 it is going to be unseasonably warm, the high today is expected to reach 94 F (34 C)

----------


## Virgil

> For Oct. 2 it is going to be unseasonably warm, the high today is expected to reach 94 F (34 C)


Wow, that is warm. I hope that weather come my way.

----------


## kilted exile

18C, sunny, windy.

----------


## Shalot

thunderstorms ....hail....72 F

----------


## Idril

It's snowing!!!  :Eek:  And it's cold and windy, we're having a little mini-blizzard here and I'm very depressed.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

Its rather nice today---we seem to be havinng a cloudy sunshine day so I think its ll be good :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

14 degrees of Celsius, a little chilly, but Sunny...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> It's snowing!!!  And it's cold and windy, we're having a little mini-blizzard here and I'm very depressed.


Wow, it's exciting that on some part of the world, it's snowing and on the others, people are finding the need to use Air Conditioners. (Oh yes, some people are using AC's over here.)

----------


## Logos

> It's snowing!!!  And it's cold and windy, we're having a little mini-blizzard here and I'm very depressed.


That's exactly what just happened here few minutes ago, the first official snowfall of the winter in this area, a blizzard that lasted about 5 minutes. Of course the snow melted as it hit the ground, but it was almost completely white for a while..  :Cold:  ahhh well here we go again time for winter and I haven't gotten my snow tires on my car yet  :Tongue:

----------


## Shannanigan

rained all last night, so today is a muddy day, meaning archery was cancelled  :Bawling:  When I opened the front door this morning I was overwhelmed by a wave of suffocating humidity, but now clouds have started to threaten rain again...

----------


## Idril

> That's exactly what just happened here few minutes ago, the first official snowfall of the winter in this area, a blizzard that lasted about 5 minutes.


Yep, that's what happened here too. I had just dropped my older son off at confirmation and the weather was fine when we were at the church but on my way home, I actually drove _into_ the little blizzard, you could barely see the front of your car but by the time I was in my house, it was fine. It kept doing that for about an hour, it would be quiet and clear and then you wouldn't be able to see across the street and then it would be quiet and clear again.  :Rolleyes:  No snow today but it is very, very cold!  :Cold:

----------


## ktd222

Today is pefect weather to be attired in shorts and a T shirt.

----------


## Madhuri

Its hot, the whole year it remains hot and winters are jus' warm and for about two months only. I wish for more cold weather.

----------


## Shannanigan

past four days: sweltering till noon, pouring thereafter

----------


## Madhuri

Its pleasant...cool in the morning and evening and slightly warm during the day....winter has come...

----------


## Shannanigan

small shower just before I woke up, but cozy and warm the rest of the day thus far...

----------


## Themis

1&#176;C. Really, really, _really_ cold!
Apart from that, a lovely day.

----------


## TEND

-3 Celsius
Very nice actually, I walked to school and didn't even need a toque! Only complaint is a lot of the snow melted earlier in the day and yesterday so it's very slushy out.

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Cold and icy. And they all laughed when I forgot to take my snow tires off my vehicle all summer.

TEND, a word of warning: nearly all non-Canadians have no idea what a toque is.

----------


## another sara

its a bit cold and im sneezing!

----------


## TEND

> Cold and icy. And they all laughed when I forgot to take my snow tires off my vehicle all summer.
> 
> TEND, a word of warning: nearly all non-Canadians have no idea what a toque is.


Really? I thought most did know, just sort of Canadian lore, like the igloo. 
Anyways, cold and icey already in Medicine Hat? Jeez, my brother used to be in Lethbridge and they always got the snow and ice a few weeks after us.

----------


## tucsongirl

Sunny and warm. 84 degrees. Sorry to all of you with cold weather!!

----------


## Shannanigan

warm, scattered showers..my friend flew to chicago yesterday and text messaged me at 3 a.m. to tell me it was 25 degrees....yeesh...

----------


## Nightshade

first frost!  :Banana: 
about time too now its officially time to stat buying brusske sprouts-- they dont taste very nice before first frost! :Nod:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

We just had a blizzard.. :Cold:

----------


## ktd222

It's weird...there is a green haze.

----------


## miss tenderness

fine>>>>>>>>>> :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

cold :Cold:

----------


## Madhuri

Its getting better and better. I can go out more during the day, its pleasant and its just the beginning of winters. But soon after 2-3 months it will again become hot...I wish winter was a little longer.

----------


## Madhuri

Its cold now, I cant go without wearing something warm. If only I had the capability to be warm in winter and cool during summers, I just dont like wearing so many warm clothes during winters  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

windy and freezing...was eating ice cream to keep warm

----------


## Turk

I live in İzmir. It had to be colder in this period of the year. Though weather is so good. Like spring. A little colder maybe. But still very good. It's because of Sera Effect. And i don't understand why people calls it like something bad, it's all bull**** of mad scientists, Sera Effect is good, look at me i am living spring in the beginning of winter.  :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

Well, I can't broadcast the weather a la the "Weatherman" but here are the details:

There's an upcoming storm to hit our shores called "typhoon Rosing" and it is expected to go at a speed of 190-240 kms./hr!!! That's 100 kilometers worse than what we had 2 months ago when typhoon Milenyo destroyed our lands and power comsumption was cut off for a week because of broken cables, the posts fell down, billboards tearing and falling down into the highway causing major probs concerning safety and in the end causing the worst traffic! But worst of all was 5 men were killed because they were crashed down by billboards while they were inside their cars! No kidding! It was a hard time for us because having no electricity means having no water so we had to fetch it from the clubhouse all the way to our place!

I hope history does NOT repeat itself at this point in time (and I hope it never will). No power = no LitNet. And no LitNet = Waah..

----------


## Pensive

The weather is quite cold. I love this kind of weather.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

It was raining today and now it will get cold. I loved the weather in the evening, cool wind......

----------


## Poetess

cold and rainy  :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

cold, overcast, and wanting to rain, but not a drop yet.

----------


## Pensive

> It was raining today and now it will get cold. I loved the weather in the evening, cool wind......


Oh, it was raining here as well yesterday after two months I think.

----------


## Poetess

Windy, Cloudy, Rainy and Cold  :Frown:

----------


## Themis

Cold and still not a snow flake in sight.

----------


## ktd222

Gray and rainy

----------


## ktd222

Windy........

----------


## dramasnot6

I am jealous of so many "rain", "wind" and "snow" posts! Today was another auzzie sizzler unfortunately......

----------


## Poetess

Don`t be, drama!
I`m dying stiff over here, lol!
It`s toooo cold.

----------


## subterranean

> I am jealous of so many "rain", "wind" and "snow" posts! Today was another auzzie sizzler unfortunately......



You want to trade place with me?  :Biggrin: 

It's freezing here. No snow, but the non stop rain in these last few days is a real killer... :Cold:   :Cold:

----------


## ktd222

Very cold temperatures accompanied with a wicked wind.

----------


## Adudaewen

About to be hit by the second major snow storm in like 8 days here. I'm at work right now and praying to God they come to dig me out because I don't want to be stuck with another 24 hr shift

----------


## dramasnot6

Ill trade places with sub and poetess! I love cold weather! The heat just makes me sleeeeepy :Yawnb:

----------


## Adudaewen

YAY! All clear, I don't have to stay at work all day. I am faced with trudging out and unburying my car though. *sigh*

I love snow, but only on my days off when I can enjoy them from the comfort of my couch.

----------


## Poetess

Awww!!! YES DRAMAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! DO IT! my head ia going to explode!

it`s causing me a headache
it`s cold!

----------


## ktd222

a little bit of frosting

----------


## Nightshade

a lovle gale has started up we are due winds of over 80mph on sunday....oh joy! :Frown:

----------


## Keltic Banshee

Well... by the sound of it, it's raining cats and dogs out there... together with amazingly strong winds... Oh, how I love sleeping in the attic room in this weather!  :Smile: 

Banshee

PS: Feels good to be bad here!

----------


## ktd222

Sunny and frosty

----------


## Madhuri

Cold, foggy, no Sun, very depressing. I feel like a baloon today, I am wearing so many clothes, and I am thinking if there was more capacity I could have worn another 2-3 sweaters.

----------


## Poetess

cold =)...

----------


## ktd222

Sooo perfect. You know that type of cold, about forties or fifties. Imagine that with the touch of the sun and no clouds. Perfect

----------


## ktd222

The sky is purple! The mist is blue! The air burns my skin!! Oh God, what's happening!!!

----------


## Madhuri

Its bright and sunny today and a nice cool breeze too. Nice day!

----------


## TEND

Quite enjoyable in the morning they predicted we may beat records for warmth today, I'm not sure if we did, but I shall find out tommorow. No snow, about -4 Celsius last time I checked and in January!! Something is definitely wrong with the weather (for those that don't believe in global warming we are about 20 degrees celsius warmer than normal, not that I'm complaining at this point  :Wink:  ).

----------


## toni

It is raining outside.... :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> Quite enjoyable in the morning they predicted we may beat records for warmth today, I'm not sure if we did, but I shall find out tommorow. No snow, about -4 Celsius last time I checked and in January!! Something is definitely wrong with the weather (for those that don't believe in global warming we are about 20 degrees celsius warmer than normal, not that I'm complaining at this point  ).


Its too cold Tend. Here its already 22-23 degreeC in the day and in the night about 6-7 degreeC, and I am thinking when will winters get over. If I ever go to Canada, I dont know how will I survive. I guess I will just never step out of the house.

----------


## TEND

> Its too cold Tend. Here its already 22-23 degreeC in the day and in the night about 6-7 degreeC, and I am thinking when will winters get over. If I ever go to Canada, I dont know how will I survive. I guess I will just never step out of the house.


Oh My! Maddy how could you wish that to be over! 22 is around what a good summer is for us, usually 30 is a hot day. Anyways, it seems cold but when you're used to it being -20 to -30 not including the windchill it is quite the treat. It's quite funny when tourists come from warmer countries, in weather like this many Winnipeggers don't even wear jackets, while my uncle (he is from Jamaica) comes only in the summer and even than wears a heavy sweater everywhere he goes. I suppose it all has to do with conditioning, if you grew up in a certain environment your body is only used to that particular environment.

----------


## Poetess

it was warm  :Biggrin:  finally!

----------


## Yelena

Such a nice day - warm, sunny and not a single cloud on the sky! Finally, YAY!

----------


## JaneEyre1986

At the moment, it's partly cloudy and partly sunny. Subject to change any time around here.  :Nod:

----------


## ktd222

A bit gray and dreary outside.

----------


## Virgil

Beautiful. Can't believe how warm. Bring on global warming.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Poetess

^^ is it beachy?

----------


## Virgil

> ^^ is it beachy?


No not beachy.  :FRlol:  It's still January. Temperature was around 60F which i think is around 15C.

----------


## Poetess

yea here too I guess was about 15..

----------


## Lily Adams

Overcast. My favorite. It's not too hot or too cold, and when you walk outside one does not need to squint. Ahhhh...reminds me of England, too!

----------


## ktd222

I've only seen snow a few times, Virgil. It's so wonderful. The weather today is very picky. First rain, then overcast, then sun, gosh, make up your mind.

----------


## Madhuri

> Oh My! Maddy how could you wish that to be over! 22 is around what a good summer is for us, usually 30 is a hot day. Anyways, it seems cold but when you're used to it being -20 to -30 not including the windchill it is quite the treat. It's quite funny when tourists come from warmer countries, in weather like this many Winnipeggers don't even wear jackets, while my uncle (he is from Jamaica) comes only in the summer and even than wears a heavy sweater everywhere he goes. I suppose it all has to do with conditioning, if you grew up in a certain environment your body is only used to that particular environment.


The same thing happened to me today morning. I was walking towards the bus-stop, I was wearing a sweater and a jacket as everyday, and on the other side of the road I saw two foreigners walking in just t-shirt and shorts and the first thought that came to my mind was I really am like Tend's Jamaican uncle  :FRlol: 

Is it me only who thinks of litnet even when offline? Thats a sign of serious addiction, it seems.

----------


## Pensive

Cold and harsh. I have caught a little bit of flu.

----------


## Poetess

rainyyyyyy

----------


## ktd222

Sunny and windy

----------


## Yelena

Its one of the warmest days in January (so far) - sunny, warm, bright and not windy....friday weather turned out to be perfect^_^

----------


## ktd222

cold, clear and windy

----------


## ktd222

calm and cold.

----------


## ktd222

Cold, clear and quiet. This type of weather always makes me wonder off...

----------


## Pensive

Quite cold. I feel cold even when the heater is switched on.

----------


## ktd222

same as yesterdary, cold and calm

----------


## Lily Adams

It's windy! The wind is so strong I can hear it howling outside.

----------


## ktd222

redundant. please see last post.

----------


## Madhuri

Its cold and unpleasant.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

It is lashing out of the heavens! The rain is so heavy its like there are fifty people pelting pebbles at my window. And the wind is fierce. If you dont get beaten to death by the rain, the wind will surely blow you all the way to iceland! Its like being in a hurricane. Well i imagine it's like being in a hurricane! :Cold:   :Cold:   :Cold:

----------


## ktd222

quite mesmerizing. I wanted to bottle it up and save it for a rainy day

----------


## Niamh

Still stormy, still raining. When will it ever end! thats it i'm getting a taxi to work!

----------


## JaneEyre1986

It snowed here! I live on the Northern Oregon coast, and we HARDLY EVER get snow!

[IMG]http://media.katu.com/images/700*525/01100003.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://media.katu.com/images/700*525/P1000341-1.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## ktd222

all sun all day :Smile:

----------


## Idril

It's cold, -5 degrees and in addition to the cold, we also have wind so it makes that -5 feel like -23.  :Cold:  I'm getting my flannel jammies out tonight...actually, they're always out in the winter but I'm going to make sure to wear them tonight.  :Tongue:

----------


## ktd222

> It's cold, -5 degrees and in addition to the cold, we also have wind so it makes that -5 feel like -23.  I'm getting my flannel jammies out tonight...actually, they're always out in the winter but I'm going to make sure to wear them tonight.


I've never been stuck in that type of weather. Although I admit where I picture myself living in the future is in a snow covered area.

----------


## ktd222

Heard on the news it would be below 32 degrees Fahrenheit. I also heard that farmers could lose their crop of citrus if this temperatures stays over the coming week.

----------


## Idril

> I've never been stuck in that type of weather. Although I admit where I picture myself living in the future is in a snow covered area.


Once upon a time, those kind of temps weren't that unusual for this time of year, I remember winters with windchills around 50 or 60 below zero, but the winters have been so mild the last several years that now when we get a snap like that, it's a bit of shock. This morning, it's -15 degrees but at least there's no wind.

----------


## LPRox015

Perfect! I love Miami!  :Smile:

----------


## JaneEyre1986

> Heard on the news it would be below 32 degrees Fahrenheit. I also heard that farmers could lose their crop of citrus if this temperatures stays over the coming week.


I heard that the other night. Are you in CA?




> Perfect! I love Miami!


Right now I wish I was there, only because I have to work in a cement building today, and it's FREEZING in there, even with the heater going!

----------


## Lily Adams

I am freezing...I can barely type I'm so cold.  :Cold:

----------


## B-Mental

Todays weather is Phase 2. That means its extremely windy and that the snow is being blown in quantities to reduce visibility to 500 feet. Cold, windy and dark. I'm not leaving the quarters much this time of the year.

----------


## Shalot

The weather here is mild. The temperature is in the upper fifties. It snowed on Tuesday, but of course it had no chance of sticking because every other day the temperature is in the mid fifties. One day, the high will be 55 and the next day the high will be 39. 

It hasn't snowed in this town in several years and I am ready for a good snow storm.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Stormy...

We have quite a gale here, so I'm glad I live pretty far inland. I'm told there are all sorts of trouble with power cuts at the west coast. 

/Claes, holding on to the roof

----------


## Idril

> Stormy...
> 
> We have quite a gale here, so I'm glad I live pretty far inland. I'm told there are all sorts of trouble with power cuts at the west coast.


I was just reading about that, it sounds pretty nasty. I hope you have a good hold on that roof.  :Wink:

----------


## vheissu

Very very very windy. And it would be fine if it wasn't for the (not)perfect combination of wind and rain going all over the place! My purple umbrella broke because of the wind...how sad.

----------


## TEND

Well I forgot to post, but last week on Thusrday it was -28 Celsius and -43 celsius with the wind chill, so it was freezing. Than the next day it was -38 and -49 with the windchill which is frostbite in about 3 minutes. Finally feeling like winter over here, though it's warmed up a bit by now, I think it's about -20 or so today.

----------


## Virgil

> Well I forgot to post, but last week on Thusrday it was -28 Celsius and -43 celsius with the wind chill, so it was freezing. Than the next day it was -38 and -49 with the windchill which is frostbite in about 3 minutes. Finally feeling like winter over here, though it's warmed up a bit by now, I think it's about -20 or so today.


Oh my God!!!! Is that even possible? Thank God I'm n o where near there.  :Wink:

----------


## ktd222

Very cold, but other than that the scene is beautiful

----------


## shortysweetp

brr its cold here. there is a layer of ice outside covering everything. i havent left the house since friday. it didnt snow it was just freezing rain and sleet for 3 days.

----------


## ktd222

Bitter cold, which matches my mood.

----------


## Poetess

Beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

Great! I think the worst of this cold is over

----------


## AimusSage

Stormy, with winds up to 130 km an hour... It's cool! Well, not all the damage etc. but getting blown away is such a fun experience, at the university, there is a sort of corridor between to tall buildings, and in between the wind blows like crazy. One moment you are standing still, the next you are up against a full blast of wind. I was glad the little tree was strong enough to hold me though.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Gale force winds like aimus. Nots so cool though guy was killed apparntly roads are closed and trees are falling roof of a house blew off .

----------


## Adolescent09

Bright blue sky with cumulus clouds.

----------


## AimusSage

> Gale force winds like aimus. Nots so cool though guy was killed apparntly roads are closed and trees are falling roof of a house blew off .


Yes, that's generally the downside of storms...tree falling on cars etc. etc. Not so good.

----------


## LPRox015

Breezy and beautiful here in Miami!

----------


## Virgil

A dusting of snow. I didn't recognize the stuff.  :Tongue:

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

It just started snowing... An inch or so in the last hour. 

When got out to fetch the morning paper three hours ago there was not a flake of polar dandruff to be seen. Now everthing has turned white, and it's really coming down now. Where did I put that showel?

/Claes

----------


## Madhuri

Its warm. I dont need my jacket so much, nor is there any need of very warm sweaters. It seems as if winters is almost over. Now, it doesnt get very cold, except for a few weeks, winters is mostly pleasant, there wasnt much fog too this season. The weather of this city has undergone a lot of changes.

----------


## kilted exile

-1°C
Partly cloudy


FEELS LIKE -9°C
WIND W 44 km/h
GUSTS 54 km/h
RELATIVE HUMIDITY 64%
DEWPOINT -7°C
PRESSURE 101.09 kPa 
VISIBILITY 24 km
CEILING 8000 ft

----------


## Themis

Better than yesterday now that "Kyrill" has left the area. Around ten degrees which is still much to warm for winter but better then the 19 °C we've had in the morning just before the hurricane passed through.

----------


## Poetess

The weather today:
It was sunny in the morning, cold afternoon.

----------


## ktd222

Just enough cold to crystalize water in the wee hours of this morning

----------


## Niamh

gale force winds, lots of rain and a few flashes of lightning. Might be in for one hell of a storm. I do love lightning though!

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

After months of green winter we suddenly got over a foot of snow dumped on us... Oh well.  :Rolleyes:  

/Claes

----------


## Nightshade

Yes us too about 3 inches of snow fell in under an hour but with rain we had earlier it didnt really stick for long but it did stick for long enough for massive snow fight!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Its getting warmer, and I dont think I like the warm weather. It should always be pleasant. I just cant decide, when its winters I think summers are the best, and when its summer, I feel winters are nice  :Rolleyes:

----------


## seasong

It's below freezing cloudy and about to snow. I love snow but I hate cold, go figure.

----------


## rae_of_light

Its snowing. Hard. I had to walk to work, its the kind of snow that sticks to your eyelashes.... I love that! Yes, I am a freak!!

----------


## ktd222

Beautiful. Cold and sunny. Reminds me of the Santa Barbara Coast when I lived there.

----------


## kathycf

Snow! *does snow dance* Of course I may not be so thrilled if I have to shovel any of it.  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> Snow! *does snow dance* Of course I may not be so thrilled if I have to shovel any of it.


Rain here Kathy. May change to snow over night. But not much is expected to accumulate. Neighbor has a shovel outside with a sign: "Free snow. Help yourself".  :FRlol:

----------


## kathycf

> Neighbor has a shovel outside with a sign: "Free snow. Help yourself".


Lol, good one. We had maybe a half an inch of snow, tops, although it has been really cold. It just looks so pretty when it falls and there has been so little this year. Last year we got tons up here, I even got whacked on the head when a big wedge of snow and ice fell of the roof...

(old house with original slate roof, made all the snow go whooshing off--since been replaced since I was pretty hurt by that. Worse, it could have been some neighbor kid.)

----------


## Idril

It's -16F here this morning, with a windchill of -35! It's been like this all week and it's suppose to continue this cold until Tuesday!  :Frown:

----------


## ktd222

Another cool, brisk, and sunny day

----------


## samercury

Cold...very cold /_\

----------


## Madhuri

Its getting warmer, and in another month or two the temperature will be 40+ (degree celcius) and we all will roast.

----------


## dramasnot6

Relatively cool compared to the last month, only 36 degrees celsius!

----------


## TEND

-47 Celsius with the windchill.....freakin cold!  :FRlol:

----------


## ktd222

Another slightly cold and sunny day.

----------


## ennison

Dry cold sunny. I went for a walk after the morning service. Up hill down dale. 'oer moor and oer mountain' Then home to make a silverside pot roast.

----------


## Madhuri

pleasant....

----------


## AimusSage

rainy.................

----------


## vheissu

Nice and cold as always...why should it change...

----------


## Shalot

It's cold and crisp --- now if we could just get some snow I would be happy.

----------


## Silvia

it's early in the morning...and it's cold, but not as cold as in the previous years...

----------


## miss tenderness

amazing!

drops of rain, then sun rose, now it's warm!

----------


## Virgil

Warm did you say? What's that?

Temperature here this morning is 11F (-12C).  :Cold:   :Cold:  I hate the winter.

----------


## Poetess

Bloody stormy and rainy!

----------


## Madhuri

Its warm, I dont need to wear warm clothes, but I dont know why I am wearing this sweater  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Virgil

Oh weather improving. Now a balmy 15F (-9C). :Cold:   :Rolleyes:  I wish I was somewhere warm.

----------


## Madhuri

Virgil, it seems that the weather has improved from worst to worse  :Tongue: .

From what I know or have heard of, there everyplace has central heating and cooling systems, its only for the distance from car to office / home is what you must be feeling cold?

Come to India, Virg, but summer is really hot here, reaching about 42-48 (degree celcius) in Delhi, that time everything you touch will be like burning. These days its pleasant.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

Greetings from the biker: We had -4F/-20C this morning  :Cold:   :Sick:  Not very nice, but I'm dressed for it so it's not too bad. The real problem is that we just had some fresh snow on top of a lot of ice (it thawed a bit the other day, and then froze over again), so now we can't see where the slippery patches are. Studded tires help a lot, though:

/Claes

----------


## Madhuri

You too come to India, Claes...hehehe  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Virgil, it seems that the weather has improved from worst to worse .
> 
> From what I know or have heard of, there everyplace has central heating and cooling systems, its only for the distance from car to office / home is what you must be feeling cold?


Yes, everyone has home heating systems of some form. You have to do or freeze to death. Air conditioning is optional for the most part. I guess in the desert areas it is standard. True one doesn't have to go out much. In the city many people don't have cars, so they'll have to walk to things. I still have to walk the dog.  :Wink:  





> Come to India, Virg, but summer is really hot here, reaching about 42-48 (degree celcius) in Delhi, that time everything you touch will be like burning. These days its pleasant.


Wow, that's hot, and humid I bet too. Someday i would love to visit. My friend at work who's from India is actually leaving tomorrow to go visit his brother. I forgot what part of india.

----------


## Virgil

> Greetings from the biker: We had -4F/-20C this morning   Not very nice, but I'm dressed for it so it's not too bad. The real problem is that we just had some fresh snow on top of a lot of ice (it thawed a bit the other day, and then froze over again), so now we can't see where the slippery patches are. Studded tires help a lot, though:
> 
> /Claes


You're still biking in that weather? You're dedicated.  :Wink:

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> You're still biking in that weather? You're dedicated.


Dedicated. possibly... or maybe just missing a bit of insulation in the attic? I don't know, but I like it, so it's probably the latter  :FRlol:  

/Claes

----------


## Idril

It's currently 5°F (-15°C) right now with a windchill of -6°F(-21°C) and the sad thing is, it's actually feeling pretty good right now, it's a heck of a lot better than the double digit negative temps we've had for the last week or so.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ennison

Freezing. I was out scattering salt and am going out now to check the poultry.

----------


## Demona

it is around -20 now. fluffy snow  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

We are supposed to have snow all day today...heavy snow according to ssome people as much as 10cm by 7 this evening. I think its just started, here but I got a call from home at 730 this morning telling me not get on a train tonight unless I have enough layers that in case I get stranded I dont get hypothermia... then 10 minutes later I got a call that just said you know what stay there the trains wont be running here today.

SO I miss my RL book club again, oh well it means I have time to go to the central library and find me Grass harp.

----------


## ktd222

Looking like another rainy day.....

----------


## Madhuri

Its pleasant  :Nod:  nice cool breeze, neither too warm nor too cold, just about right to make you feel happy *dreamy look*

----------


## vheissu

It snowed here!! Well...it snowed a bit and what little amount of it settled turned into ice so it was not much fun walking to Uni, constantly thinking I was going to slip anytime....I didn't slip in the end, but nearly got run over by a bike!!

----------


## kilted exile

More of a how was the weather today:

-8°C
Overcast


FEELS LIKE -18°C
WIND W 35 km/h
GUSTS 44 km/h
RELATIVE HUMIDITY 67%
DEWPOINT -13°C
PRESSURE 101.20 kPa 
VISIBILITY 24 km
CEILING 11000 ft


It is currently snowing, and the weathernetwork has just put out yet another snowsquall warning.....at least the shoulder is better, but this means more snow shovelling in the morning (probably twice as the stupid plow will dump a whole load of it at the end of the driveway as usual)

----------


## Shalot

Cold and clear. Still waiting on the snow.

----------


## dramasnot6

Steamin' Hot

----------


## ktd222

another warm and wet day

----------


## rintrah

Unexpexted snow fall in here in west Wales. I was stuck in my car for over an hour until someone rescued me!!

----------


## Taliesin

Nice and crisp.
-14 degrees Celsius.

----------


## EarlofRochester

It is bitterly cold, you’d think it was still winter for goodness sake.

----------


## Domer121

8 degrees and clear......brrr

----------


## ktd222

Wow! a downpour of rain I hadn't seen in a long while

----------


## Pensive

The weather is good. Can't be more than 5 degree C.

----------


## Lioness_Heart

grey... as per usual

----------


## Madhuri

It has been raining for the past two days, havent seen the Sun much. I dont get to know the difference between morning, noon and night, its all the same, grey, cloudy and windy. I was appreciating this weather sitting at home, thinking how lovely it is to see rain, but when I went out and was wet, I didnt think it was nice at all  :Rolleyes:

----------


## seasong

It's raining here too! I love rain and I love getting wet. Maybe it's my east coast rainy upbringing that makes rain in the west so beautiful. Sometime, I confess, I go out and dance in the rain, especially if its a thunderstorm.

----------


## Madhuri

Its raining during winters. Getting wet just for fun is fine with me, but when I am going some place and need to keep myself dry, then it becomes an inconvenience. I wont be getting dry clothes at the place I have to be.  :Smile: 

And, the forecast is that this might continue.

----------


## Virgil

Quite nice here. Probably just over freezing, but no wind and the sun is shinning.

----------


## Niamh

> grey... as per usual


Sounds more or less the same as here! (but through in a bit of rain here snd there!)

----------


## sam96

It was really good today sunny with a breeze not cold or hot just right. :Smile:

----------


## Shalot

it seems to be warming up --- I guess I will never see snow

----------


## Pensive

It's raining cats and dogs, after quite a long time.  :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

overcast but not raining as of yet.

----------


## Bookworm89

Cloudy. It rained earlier today.

----------


## metal134

It's been snowing here nonstop since 2 in the morning. The roads this morning are as bad as I've ever seen them. And it wouldn't be such a horrible thing to deal with if it was just the roads. Oh no. The interstate was a horrible mess. Just god awful. The worst part is, here I am, going down the freeway in conditions where something as benign as a gust of wind can cause you to have a horrible wreck, going 55 MPH and there were still tailgaters. You'd have to be a complete jerk to tailgate in those conditions. It's not as if I was going slow, I was at the speed limit.

----------


## Virgil

It's snowing. First of the year.

----------


## kilted exile

We're meant to get a pretty decent amount of snow overnight, it has just started about 1/2hr ago.

Temp is -15C, with windchill of -25

----------


## Madhuri

The weather is good today. Cool breeze and not very chilly.

----------


## LPRox015

Gloomy here in Miami. Seems like it's going to rain.  :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

bright but some what over cast. bit chilly.

----------


## Lily Adams

It's sunny and wild. The wind is blowing so hard.

----------


## hyperborean

It's beautiful here in NJ. Finally some warm weather!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Snowing..._again_

----------


## Virgil

> It's beautiful here in NJ. Finally some warm weather!


Yes, beautiful, Very spring like, though getting cool now at evening. Supposed to have a lunar eclipse right about now, but too cloudy unfortunately.

Edit: It wasn't that cloudy. I was just looking in the wrong part of the sky.  :FRlol:

----------


## Idril

We've been busy cleaning out of yesterday's blizzard. It was 19 degrees today and it felt like heaven...you know you've had a hard winter when 19 degrees feels good.  :FRlol:

----------


## Kaltrina

Today it is very sunny and I really do enjoy this spring feeling...  :Smile:

----------


## quasimodo1

Phil may be wrong but he's more interesting than a weather model from a supercomputer. Since I have to be over the TappanZee bridge by noon tomorrow, the model will have to work. The cold is getting old in Philly.

----------


## Virgil

Freezing........Winter stinks.

----------


## Asa Adams

I hear ya Virg! It's about -25 C Here........without wind chill.....Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr....Tea anyone? Asa's having the forum over for tea and cakes!

----------


## Kaltrina

> I hear ya Virg! It's about -25 C Here........without wind chill.....Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr....Tea anyone? Asa's having the forum over for tea and cakes!


oh I am so sorry to hear that, I hate cold temperatures... I can't stand the cold... here I think we are finally seeing some Spring, the temp. is 15 degree C., and the sun looks really nice...  :Smile:

----------


## muhsin

Here in Kano, Nigeria, today is sunny but surprisingly airy and a bit dusty.

----------


## dramasnot6

I didnt think humans could live in such hot weather, 45 celsius!

----------


## Madhuri

Dont worry Drama, come May and June and Delhi will have the same temperature. I know how it feels, anything you touch is as if on fire, its so hot.

Well, these days its pleasant, spring time. Its a bit cold during early morning and evening.

----------


## Asa Adams

Cold and calm as dusk falls on the snowy streets. I see the lights on the skyline from my flat. It is cold in my flat tonight. I'd better get an extra blanket for my bed...oooo and Tea too!

----------


## dramasnot6

Faint-worthy heat, 46 celcius

----------


## vin1391

Ugh...The sun is sooo hot..and its just March..how will be 
April - May?

I think Madhuri that you have more heat there than me here....But still its way too hot.

----------


## Domer121

Spring like... :Smile:

----------


## vin1391

Awful...ther was no electricity the whole afternoon...it was hot.

----------


## Weisinheimer

It's lovely here in MD. Nice and warm (not hot), sunshine, wonderful breeze. I love it.

----------


## Virgil

Gorgeous in New York too. Hopefully this ends winter.

----------


## hockeychick8792

PA, has a rain! How lovely! But it is 3x warmer than last week!

----------


## Virgil

> PA, has a rain! How lovely! But it is 3x warmer than last week!


Hi hockey chick. Welcome to lit net. But now with this post you just gave away your mystery location.  :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

I am singing in the rain. I am singing in the rain.  :Biggrin:

----------


## vin1391

The night is cool...But day?

----------


## vheissu

Grey clouds....No sun!!! :Frown:

----------


## Asa Adams

A blue sky and a nice yellow sun

----------


## Idril

It was an unseasonally, freakishly warm day today, 73 degrees! I was able to go outside barefoot today for the first time this year and it was good.  :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:

----------


## hockeychick8792

Remarkablely warm here in Western Pennslyvania... I was able to go out and throw the softball around with my little brother. Not a cloud to rain on my parade.

----------


## Weisinheimer

It's cold here in MD. It was raining most of the day, in the afternoon it turned to sleet, now it's snowing. I liked the rain.

----------


## hockeychick8792

According to my response from a few days ago, it was sunny and warm here in PA. Now, it is frigid and snowing. My how the weather can change.

----------


## Virgil

Yeah, sleeting and ice and snow all day, and it still hasn't stopped.

----------


## dramasnot6

Not unbearably hot like recent days, just nice and warm.

----------


## kiz_paws

It is -12 °C and I wished the snow would leave already... :Sick:

----------


## Madhuri

Its hot outside, not at all a good weather for any outing, day is hot and evenings are very warm, and its just the beginning, this will go uptill August end.

Every year beginning of the season I think what will happen to me, I sure will get a heat stroke, but somehow I manage to survive.

----------


## Poetess

It is caaaalm!

----------


## hockeychick8792

Pittsburgh is back in the 60's and 70's. WOW we are an ever changing city!!!

----------


## kiz_paws

It is -9 Celcius, but it is sunny so I can't complain!  :Smile:

----------


## .closed.

London. Rainy and chilly. The temperature is gravitating between 7-10c

----------


## Madhuri

Its still cold at some places, here it has reached 35 degree celcius.

----------


## Pensive

It's very hot. A lot of mosquitoes are buzzing around as well.  :Frown:

----------


## Madhuri

:FRlol:  

Same here Pensy...

----------


## Asa Adams

Nice. Alittle cool, but still nice. I wish the sun would come out.

----------


## Pensive

> Same here Pensy...


It seems as if the weather is getting really hot year by year. We had Winter for hardly three months. 

Already, this weather is eating me and mosquitoes are making it more difficult to live. Oh man, I hate these mosquitoes, couldn't sleep well because of them last night. Even the coil doesn't keep them away.

----------


## Madhuri

> It seems as if the weather is getting really hot year by year. We had Winter for hardly three months. 
> 
> Already, this weather is eating me and mosquitoes are making it more difficult to live. Oh man, I hate these mosquitoes, couldn't sleep well because of them last night. Even the coil doesn't keep them away.


I felt the same way about Winter...and mosquitoes are a real menace. Its just the start, I dont even want to think of what the temperatures will be in May or June.....

----------


## Weisinheimer

It beautiful here, nice breeze, not too cold.

----------


## Domer121

rainy.....dark and cold..though I don't mind it

----------


## Lioness_Heart

not great... doesn't make sense how now that it's officiallly spring, the weather gets bad again!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Kind of warm, but cold when the wind blows

----------


## kiz_paws

> Already, this weather is eating me and mosquitoes are making it more difficult to live. Oh man, I hate these mosquitoes, couldn't sleep well because of them last night. Even the coil doesn't keep them away.


Oh I do pity you, Pensive. I really hate mosquitoes, and we sure get our share here, too! Albeit not now, as we are only in the beginnings of Spring, where the snow is nicely melting. As I speak, it is softly raining, and the temperature is 3°C.

**Kiz_paws sends a hex on those mosquitoes that are pestering Pensive**

----------


## Asa Adams

> Kind of warm, but cold when the wind blows


same here. We must live near each other! :lo:

----------


## hyperinsomnia

HUMID... and yuck, if you wanted more detail.

----------


## Madhuri

I am sitting in a cool environment, so it doesnt feel hot, but outside its very bad, about 38 degree C. And, traveling to work will get worse, by the time I reach office, I will be in need of another shower. If only my workplace shifted to a cooler place during summers..

----------


## Laindessiel

Damn hot. 37 degrees Celsius. Thank God really for aircon.

----------


## aeroport

Well, it's 3:00 a.m. at the moment, but it was quite nice today. After an entire spring break of rain (seriously, every day I think, which was nice), and a particularly heavy storm Friday night, today was quite amazing. Not a speck of white in the sky all day, and it basically remained in the low-seventies or so all day.

----------


## kiz_paws

Well, at 10:43 a.m., it is -6°C and overcast. Light snow is falling and it feels like -15°C with the windchill.

----------


## Shalot

> Well, at 10:43 a.m., it is -6°C and overcast. Light snow is falling and it feels like -15°C with the windchill.


Where are you? The flowers are in bloom, it's green everyone is sneezing and it's about 70 degrees (I'm from the southern US)

----------


## Asa Adams

cold and damp

----------


## Idril

We're having one of those lovely spring storms, 4 to 6 inches of snow are expected.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Asa Adams

same here, Idril. Crappy....Crappy.

----------


## Idril

> same here, Idril. Crappy....Crappy.


Isn't it depressing? There are many things I love about where I live but the weather is not one of them.  :Tongue:

----------


## kiz_paws

But guys, this will be short lived ... I just know it! Summer is coming -- really!

**Kiz_paws looks out her window at the howling wind blowing the snow around and sighs**

**time to make some more coffee**

----------


## Asa Adams

not bad. Its suppose to get cold and damp again. 25cm of snow on its way.
did you get any snow yet, Idril?

----------


## Asa Adams

> Isn't it depressing? There are many things I love about where I live but the weather is not one of them.


It is depressing in a way. The only thing of the weather that I dont really like is the muck after the big thaw. I hate the mud and squish! As soon as it gets warm, I want to be in the garden, not waiting for the ground to harden again. I watched it harden all winter!  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

It's April...and the sun is splitting the trees. Think i might have potentially sunburnt my face yesterday. The evenings are cold though. (its old though. We have the term April showers in ireland for a reason. it rains alot! but i'm not complaining!)

----------


## Idril

> not bad. Its suppose to get cold and damp again. 25cm of snow on its way.
> did you get any snow yet, Idril?


Yes, we did. If I had to guess, I'd say about 3 or 4 inches and it's still snowing. The temps are going to stay fairly cold for the next several days so it's not going to go anywhere any time soon. I just have no patience for these spring storms, I'm so anxious for winter to end at this point.  :Tongue:

----------


## Shalot

Wow, ya'll are having snow and we didn't get hardly any this year!  :Frown:  I'm going to have to move. Spring has arrived where I am, but I really do miss the snow. (we had a light dusting a month or two ago and everyone hurried to the grocery store for bread and milk and the schools were closed but then nothing happened. There was some snow but you could still see the grass through it.)

but with the spring there is all kinds of pollen and everyone is sneezing. I couldn't concentrate in class because people were blowing their noses and being all noisy with their allergies.

----------


## tamta

can't complain, sunny day, warm, although yesterday was rainy  :Smile: 

good  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

It is sunny again today. And its fairly hot out.

----------


## hockeychick8792

Yesterday in western PA is was a balmy 80*F... Now it is a frigid 40*F less then a day later and still droping. There is sleet and lighting. I do believe we a defying mother nature.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

SNOWING!! What is this? It's APRIL for crying out loud!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

rainy and cool.

----------


## kiz_paws

-9°C, but with the wind, it is -17°C

Very odd to be this cool at this time of the year... oh well. We have experienced blizzards at this time of the year, too, so I shouldn't really complain... 

[p.s. I *loved* your description of how folks handled the snow, Shalot!]  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

sunny and warm again.

----------


## vin1391

Its very very hot here.with a bit of breeze..

----------


## kiz_paws

Still in the negative numbers..... but it is sunny, though!

----------


## kathycf

Had about four inches of snow last night, and it is nicer out today, but still kind of chilly and greyish.  :Cold:

----------


## Asa Adams

ah. damn now!

----------


## Ceinwyn

It was warm and sunny. A beautiful day... Now, it's a cool night.

----------


## Pensive

Wonderful! It's raining.  :Biggrin:

----------


## whatsername

Lucky people who have rain^

ah todays hot as usual here in Egypt.

----------


## Pensive

> Lucky people who have rain^
> 
> ah todays hot as usual here in Egypt.


We too aren't this much lucky everyday.

----------


## kiz_paws

-11°C, but with the wind, it is a reading of -21°C

We had such a brief glimpse of spring melt and nicer temperatures, only to come to this! Grrr!

I think that the Easter bunny is going to have a heavy load of chocolate eggs, as they will freeze to stone out here...  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

It is wonderful here! Sun is shining again! Off to my first bbq of the year! :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

-3°C but with the windchill it is really -10°C. And sitting at this computer, I feel soooooo cold, I just can't warm up today ... inside or out! 

I hope that you enjoy your bbq, Niamh! (I am missing my husband's world famous bbq ribs that take three hours to do on the bbq but are so worth the wait...)

----------


## Pensive

> -3°C but with the windchill it is really -10°C. And sitting at this computer, I feel soooooo cold, I just can't warm up today ... inside or out! 
> 
> I hope that you enjoy your bbq, Niamh! (I am missing my husband's world famous bbq ribs that take three hours to do on the bbq but are so worth the wait...)


Oh my goodness, it is difficult to imagine the temperature is in "minus degree C" in any place in the world, while here it is more than 30 degree C...

----------


## kiz_paws

Pensive, if only we could each have a HALF of what the other is enduring, then we'd be happy? (hmmmm -- does that make sense, lol!)  :Smile: 

Well, today was VERY pleasant. It was sunny and the high reached 0°C, so I took Pepper out for a car ride and she had such fun with the window down... dogs are grrrrrrrrrrrreat!!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kathycf

I guess it is slightly below 0 degrees celcius here. At any rate, it is 28 degrees farenheit which is a little too chilly for for me, as I am all out of heating oil. My house has been about 55 F degrees inside. Luckily the pipes down the cellar haven't frozen but my hands ache from the cold. 


Now, mind you, I will be among the first complaining about the heat come July, so just ignore everything I just wrote!  :Tongue:

----------


## Asa Adams

cold....my toes are bloodly cold!  :FRlol:

----------


## hyperborean

it snowed on easter. very weird indeed.

----------


## Pensive

> Pensive, if only we could each have a HALF of what the other is enduring, then we'd be happy? (hmmmm -- does that make sense, lol!) 
> 
> Well, today was VERY pleasant. It was sunny and the high reached 0°C, so I took Pepper out for a car ride and she had such fun with the window down... dogs are grrrrrrrrrrrreat!!


This does make sense. Moderate weather is always good!  :Biggrin:  

It's again very hot over here, today.

----------


## Niamh

Ah the weather was good while it lasted! Back to normal. Overcast and looks like rain!

----------


## Craig049

Not really sure what the weather is like, us high school students have to stay inside ALL day and enjoy the artificial weather inside... Atleast we're still allowed to look outside though, right?

----------


## pinkmoon

> Not really sure what the weather is like, us high school students have to stay inside ALL day and enjoy the artificial weather inside... Atleast we're still allowed to look outside though, right?


Do you really live like that?! Fresh air is better. :Wink:  
Here it was nice but a little bit cold.

----------


## vheissu

..._dark clouds are gathering_....




In reality, they're grey...but still, it was nice and sunny all day and now we have clouds!Pah!

----------


## kiz_paws

I did NOT have to wear a parka today ... is that a good sign or what!  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Its hot, the temperature is 35 degree C, and in the af'noon it will be around 38. Thank god, I dont have a field job.

----------


## Niamh

sun is back again! what is going on!

----------


## Madhuri

> sun is back again! what is going on!


Global Warming.

----------


## Pensive

> Its hot, the temperature is 35 degree C, and in the af'noon it will be around 38. Thank god, I dont have a field job.


Same here. Well, it was 38 degree C a few days ago, now it must have reached 40.  :Frown: 

And today, we had a function outside. Well, we were seated under tents, but still some of us, due to the hotness, were sweating, not to count headaches which the hot weather has brought with it.  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

A very chilly spring morning here. Near freezing at sunrise. But beautiful sunshine.

----------


## tamta

Yesterday It was too hot, just like in summer. But today awful! raining and raining all day long  :Frown:

----------


## Idril

It's snowing _again_.  :Rolleyes:  Just when the snow was finally melting after the last spring storm, it snows all stinkin' day. I'm giving up hope that spring will ever come.  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> It's snowing _again_.  Just when the snow was finally melting after the last spring storm, it snows all stinkin' day. I'm giving up hope that spring will ever come.


All that global warming.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

It is truely like a summers day.

----------


## Shalot

Raining like something else. Had to pull off the interstate because I couldn't see.

----------


## Asa Adams

> It's snowing _again_.  Just when the snow was finally melting after the last spring storm, it snows all stinkin' day. I'm giving up hope that spring will ever come.


Death to you snow! :FRlol:  Its up to my eye balls out here!

Im with you, Idril. We can make it through though, Keep the faith!  :FRlol:

----------


## srpbritlit

Slightly windy, partly cloudy, no precipitation, about 65 degress Fahrenheit.
Quite comfortable!

----------


## Nightshade

Hot and sunny there goes my plans to read on the train...

----------


## Virgil

Rain. Heavy rain.

----------


## Rolandokun

its snowing bleh

----------


## Moira

Sunny .... beautiful spring

----------


## Madhuri

Hot. This weather drains all my energy.

----------


## Silvia

hot, hot, hot......I have been to the park with my dog, nipper, and he kept on stopping in the shadow of every tree we found...it'll be hard to get used to such a hot summer!

----------


## vheissu

Beautiful clear blue sky!

----------


## Virgil

> Beautiful clear blue sky!


In Athens or Edinburgh? My bet is in Athens.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> Death to you snow! Its up to my eye balls out here!
> 
> Im with you, Idril. We can make it through though, Keep the faith!


You guys live in the wrong part of the world.  :FRlol:   :Tongue:

----------


## kathycf

Sleet and snow. Pfft.

----------


## Idril

> Death to you snow! Its up to my eye balls out here!
> 
> Im with you, Idril. We can make it through though, Keep the faith!


I just read in the paper today that our total snowfall for April is a little over 10 inches!  :Eek:  That's just crazy but things are beginning to look up. It's only 32°F right now but that feels like a heatwave compared to what we've had this month and the sky is clear and blue.  :Biggrin: 




> You guys live in the wrong part of the world.


I know.  :Rolleyes:  It has it's good points but weather is not one of them.  :Tongue:  

Where do you live Asa?

----------


## Themis

Sunny, right now we've got 18 °C (64.4 F) but it's supposed to go up to 27 or 28°C (82.4 F).

----------


## Niamh

very warm. Sunny is out and people are wearing shorts.

I cant believe its so bad where you are Idril and Asa.

----------


## kiz_paws

It was a sunny then rain drizzle then sunny and then rain drizzle, etc., kind of day today. Kind of neat! It is 12°C and this is a reading on the positive side of the thermometer ... YAY! I'll be planting my flowers soon for _"coffee on the veranda with flowers all round"_ days! YAY again!  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Everyday until September I will hope for some respite from this heat. It will be 39.2 degree C today  :Rolleyes:  I wish I had a summer home in the hills or my company shifted it's base for summers.

----------


## Themis

Around 20°C right now, sunny, it'll go up to 28°C today. That's just not right. It's April, the weather's supposed to be bizarre. At the very least, it should rain more.

----------


## Niamh

> Around 20°C right now, sunny, it'll go up to 28°C today. That's just not right. It's April, the weather's supposed to be bizarre. At the very least, it should rain more.


I know what you mean. it usually rains for most of April here! 20-22 celsius. For here thats alot. But at least the humidity isnt too bad yet. Not looking forward to the summer because of the humidity. Highest percentage last year was 98%!

----------


## kathycf

A snowstorm. In April. I don't mind cool weather but this is stupid. My daylilies have just started coming up too, now they are covered in snow.  :Frown:  

I guess we are paying for a mild December and January with hardly any snow.

----------


## kiz_paws

Well, at the present time, it is 12°C, but our high today was almost at 20°C, so people were out there raking their poor lawns (all brown and dry from the winter snow laying on top -- which is all melted now). We are due for rain now, so that should 'green things up' as we say, lol!  :Wink:  

By the way, here is a handy converter from Celcius to Farenheit:


http://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm

 :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Torential rain all day. Hurricane winds. What a terrible day. My basement is flooded to at least an inch high of water.

----------


## Asa Adams

> You guys live in the wrong part of the world.


It's extreme! It can't ever be moderate....Crap :Crash:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  

Its raining....its cold....its april 16th............ :Bawling:   :FRlol:

----------


## Asa Adams

> Where do you live Asa?


I live in a small Ontario county. Harsh weather at times.  :Bawling:  Not a nice place to live if you don't enjoy paying your hydro bills,  :FRlol:  Electric heat you know :Bawling:  
It's nice though, and everyone knows your name! Nice and cozy, the way it's just gotta be. :Thumbs Up: 

How does North Dakota Treat you, Idril?

----------


## Themis

Sunny again and warm.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

It is sunny, after a bit of a sprinkle of rain earlier (it is lunchtime here), and is a pleasant 12°C. It smells fresh and new (for lack of a better word), a smell they'd want to bottle and market for laundry stuff, lol!

Have a great day, everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

I am 15 mins away to a new day  :Smile:  And it was really really hot today, even the cooling systems become ineffective in such hot weather.

----------


## Weisinheimer

It's cold and rainy and super windy. I love wind!

----------


## Madhuri

Hot, hot and HOT !!!  :Mad: 

It was 44 degree C yesterday and today it is no better. I only know how I am surviving this weather...... :Rolleyes:

----------


## quasimodo1

I guess that's hot in Centigrade. We got almost 90 F. here in Pa. Rather have a blizzard? quasimodo1

----------


## Madhuri

Yes, it will be somewhere around 111-112 in Farenheit.

----------


## Pensive

Now a days, the weather here is less hot than I had expected it to be.

----------


## Idril

It's beautiful and sunny here...finally. We haven't seen the sun or felt it's heat in weeks, it's just been rain, rain and more rain and I really hate to complain because we need the moisture so badly but it is really nice to see blue sky again.  :Cool:

----------


## Shalot

partly sunny though cloudy right now. Hoping for rain because the grounds are parched.

----------


## Madhuri

The temperature for today has been 47 degree celsius (116.6 F - approx). When I am walking it's _still_ better, but, when I am on my scooty I feel as if I am passing through an oven  :Frown:   :Frown: 

I replied back to someone badly today (the person had asked me a very normal thing), only because this heat and the weather made me mad  :Frown: .

----------


## quasimodo1

To Madhuri: 116F where do you live? quasimodo1

----------


## Madhuri

Delhi, India.

----------


## symphony

> Delhi, India.


Ah, Jovial neighbor o'mine! *bow*
I live in Bangladesh  :Tongue:  But anyway it's been kinda rainy here today, my favourite weather!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> Ah, Jovial neighbor o'mine! *bow*
> I live in Bangladesh  But anyway it's been kinda rainy here today, my favourite weather!


I am jealous of you... :Tongue:  I am boiling here, even the air conditioner has become ineffective...... :Frown: 

Why does god have no mercy on us??? Why all the cool shower for my neighbour, and for us this heat wave???  :Tongue:  

Btw, Hi  :Wave:

----------


## papayahed

> The temperature for today has been 47 degree celsius (116.6 F - approx). When I am walking it's _still_ better, but, when I am on my scooty I feel as if I am passing through an oven



OK, I guess I can't complain about 102F :Frown:

----------


## andave_ya

sunny and a bit breezy. Nice California weather!

----------


## Niamh

sunny and very warm. In the twenties.(which is hot to the Irish!)

----------


## kilted exile

It is 31C, 40 with the humidity, severe thunderstorm warning.

----------


## Pensive

Very hot.

----------


## Niamh

its going to go to 26 degrees Celceus today. Humidity 91%.
I know to some of you 26% is not much for summer but when you add 91% humidity... its suffercating! At cork airport MetEireann have calculated 100% humidity. I'm not looking forward to this summer! Humidity usually not this bad till end of July!

----------


## Themis

29°C. Sun's shining and there's no wind whatsoever.

----------


## Madhuri

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling: 

Today it's expected to be 45 C (113 F). The problem was doubled yesterday night because of electricity, there was huge voltage fluctuation that we had to shut off the a/c and the only thing running were fans circulating and throwing more heat on us...... :Frown:

----------


## Pensive

Very very hot. 47 degree C.

----------


## Domer121

Perfect.....75 and sunny... :Smile:

----------


## Tabula_Rasa

it rained today.
and now there is a lack of motion in the air...and slowness in nature.

----------


## hedbanger

Heat index of 104 X:

----------


## Shalot

so hot.

----------


## Shalot

and hot again today. It's been a mild summer and now school has started again and the temperature shoots up to 100. Poor kids. They should be at the pool but they're stuck in school. Poor kids. Why is school starting so early? Can't they at least wait until the last week of August? What the heck?

----------


## vheissu

It's raining....it's pouring...

----------


## BlueSkyGB

> It's raining....it's pouring...


I wish......
Haven't had any rain in over a month here.....temps hot....no rain... :Bawling:

----------


## Koa

BlueSkyGB, I assume that GB in your nick doesn't mean Great Britain? You can't be in the UK and not have rain LOL.

Well. Grey again. I'm wondering if the sky can actually have another colour, I don't remember. And cold, and rainy. It doesn't feel like summer to me, and sometimes it's really tiring... when I see pictures of my friends at home I feel shocked because I see sun and people dressed for hot weather...

----------


## Poppy

A typical Southern summer day; hot, humid, a bit overcast making for muggy! Oh, and the Cicadis are singing...

----------


## stephofthenight

pretty cloudy yet still 101 today,

and what is snow, is it like the pictures? it looks realy pretty in them

----------


## Madhuri

It was raining in the morning. It's very pleasant today  :Nod:  Me, riding on my scooty with cool wind blowing, and slight, very slight drizzle.....it was such a nice experience  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

its snowing. Havent seen snow in march since back in 2001 when foot and mouth decided to be a pain in the bum. I remember that because i got stranded in Dundalk where i went to college and most of the rag week acts bailed.

----------


## manolia

It's very hot, this last week. Sunshine and high temperatures. I might go on a little trip on weekend  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

A bit warm.

----------


## LadyWentworth

It was 49 degrees (farenheit) at midnight and it is now 29 degrees at about 2:00 in the afternoon. Yes, our lovely winter rollercoaster just keeps on going.  :Smile:

----------


## 1n50mn14

It's warmer out today and not frigid like it has been recently, but that means that there are HUGE puddles everywhere and I can't wear ANY of my shoes 'cause I'll ruin them all =/. Ew.

----------


## babyface123

The weather is great where I am from.

----------


## Granny5

We had a little sleet overnight and temps dropped. We're supposed to get snow and ice tonight, up to 7 inches. But I'm off until Friday night so it's alright with me.

----------


## Chava

Sunshine- rain- sunshine- snow- sunshine- snow....Bizarre?

----------


## Niamh

> Sunshine- rain- sunshine- snow- sunshine- snow....Bizarre?


Your getting that crazy weather too?

----------


## Prole

> Sunshine- rain- sunshine- snow- sunshine- snow....Bizarre?


Its called global warming. It means God hates you.
Its just really cold here. Still, I prefer it to being too warm.

----------


## Chava

> Your getting that crazy weather too?


That, and wild rain!
Earlir today, i was bicycling in just a sweatshirt, tonight i donned both wool scarves and hats, and gloves... and additional pants. Wild!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Sunshine- rain- sunshine- snow- sunshine- snow....Bizarre?





> Your getting that crazy weather too?





> That, and wild rain!
> Earlir today, i was bicycling in just a sweatshirt, tonight i donned both wool scarves and hats, and gloves... and additional pants. Wild!


This is basically describing the winter here. I have pretty much predicted every time it was going to snow this year based on this pattern! That is what, I think, has been making this winter so hard to deal with. Well, my fingers are crossed. It is going to be cold the next few days but there hasn't been any mention of snow. Of course, it is supposed to get "warm" this coming Sunday and Monday. Snow generally follows after that.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chava

yeah, but it's snow that only lasts a few minutes, then melts. so it hardly counts. it's like a drizzle of sludge

----------


## LadyWentworth

> yeah, but it's snow that only lasts a few minutes, then melts. so it hardly counts. it's like a drizzle of sludge


Though it doesn't sound good (this is what we had the other day!), you still got the better end of it without having the snow last for days!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

The wind is howling! Met Eireann have predicted storms and floods tonight... :Frown:

----------


## LadyWentworth

It is "warmer" today. It will be "warming" up (I am talking warmer than it has been but still not warm!) during the week. My fingers are crossed tightly with the hope that it will be warm enough to melt some of this ice!  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

It's raining.

----------


## Niamh

suns out but i'm sure there is a bit of rain on the way...always is...

----------


## Prole

Its lashing down outside.

----------


## Niamh

the heavens have opened. Got soaked walking home from the station. Its a cold combination of heavy rain and hail stones. The wind sounds like a banshee crying.

----------


## aeroport

65-ish degrees (Fahrenheit); sunny. Trees are beginning to look like they might put forth the effort again...
I actually stood in the middle of my backyard reading in the sun for about half an hour earlier.

----------


## Shalot

about 55 - 60 degrees - sunny!!!

----------


## pussnboots

it was quite nice today. I think it hit 50 degrees. I was able to go out with just a sweatshirt.

----------


## dramasnot6

Excrutiatingly HOT. 
I think it's 101 degrees this afternoon.
 :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

The sun is out but its cold and very windy nad rain is around the corner..... :Frown:

----------


## Themis

It's raining again.

----------


## muhsin

cool...

----------


## Weisinheimer

It's really nice out today, in the 50's. Spring is in the air.  :Smile:

----------


## naomi moon

Well, It's shiny and pretty warm, It becomes the usual around here, the sun and high tempratures, It rarely rains but it snows once a year.

----------


## Madhuri

:Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling: 

Its 35 C today (95 F)..... Its hot, and the temperature will rise more.....  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

I really liked the weather today! There was a massive storm the night before so it was all calm and the sky was covered in cloud but the sun still shone through, and there was this beautiful cool breeze. Then later on it rained again  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

It's PERFECT! And I'm inside...

----------


## vheissu

Was very sunny and it's turning all cloudy and gloomy again!

----------


## djy78usa

Today was the nicest day I've seen since I got to Fort Campbell; High 70s, slight breeze, not a cloud in the sky.

----------


## Bakiryu

It's sunny today and most people think it's hot but I'm freezing cold. My skin looks like a dead chicken's, bumpy  :Tongue:  It's about 65 Fahrenheit or so.

----------


## BulletproofDork

WEE! 64 degrees fahrenheit!

----------


## Madhuri

:Bawling:  

39 C ~ 102 F

booohooohoooo....its so hot.....and in this home I dont have a colling system.....I am roasting.....

----------


## Dori

Yesterday was warm enough to get a good sunburn. Today's similar.

----------


## Dori

Just took the dog out - 75 degrees F and barely a cloud in sight.

----------


## LadyW

Today has been rather dull... the sky is a light grey and I can barely distinguish the white clouds against it. There's a harsh and chilling wind. Bliss eh?  :FRlol: 
Roll on summer!

----------


## pussnboots

beautiful day today - 78 degrees and sunny!!!

----------


## sprinks

The weather here is confusing. It can't make up its mind. But its awesome weather nonetheless.

----------


## vheissu

It's a beautiful day out there and I'm stuck inside with this write-up!  :Frown:

----------


## PeterL

It's quite warm, about 85. When the laves sprout, it will nicer, but for now there isn't much shade.

----------


## samercury

delicious

----------


## Virgil

> delicious


Yes, it's been great here too. Love the spring and spring days like this is as close to heaven as possible.  :Wink:

----------


## sprinks

The weather is confusing again. MASSIVE storm clouds and rain... Yet the sun still shines through, making everything on the ground appear as if it is the height of a summers day. 

I'm hoping there will be a massive thunderstorm again!  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Okay before it was cloud covered stormy sky, bright light; now it is clear blue sky with dark light.  :Confused:  Perhaps there is one little cloud over the sun that I can not see which is creating this effect or else I'm just really confused as to why it is so dark when there's barely any clouds!

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

scalding  :Flare:

----------


## Idril

It's been beautiful lately! Sunny skies, high temps...for the season, 60's and 70's and not a sign of snow and of course *Windy* with a capitol 'W' and in bold print because the wind just never stops here.  :Rolleyes:  We really could use some rain though, despite the sun and warm temps, nothing is greening up because it's so frightfully dry.  :Frown:

----------


## Dori

The sun's out which means work, work, work. Oh how I love the spring.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Seabird111

Gloomy here... Very gloomy. The sky is filled with clouds, and it smells of rain.

Perfect day for tea and a book.

----------


## Seabird111

Now it's snowing... Snow makes me tired... So, I took a nap.

----------


## amanda_isabel

extremely warm its exhausting to walk long distances  :Frown: 

my friend who just came from a distant town said he practically evaporated out there, and it's cooler here.

----------


## sprinks

The weather is still being stupid. Changes every second. Or every few seconds.

----------


## Annamariah

Cold and cloudy. Don't like it.

----------


## Niamh

warm and sunny all day! Lovely!
Only hope its nice for the weekend!

----------


## Madhuri

I dont like hot weather.... it has been around 40 C (102 F)...... its too much for me..... I dont have a cooling system here so after every 30 mins...I go drench myself.....it cools me somewhat.......

----------


## Madhuri

You are very brave  :Smile:  I can take cold....all I need to do is wear as many layers of clothes and I will survive the cold weather..... but I cant do the opposite no matter how hot it is....  :FRlol:   :Tongue:

----------


## PeterL

It's horrible, hot (about 346) and humid. July has come early this year.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Warm and slightly humid.  :Sick:  Just too soon for this weather.  :Frown:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> You are very brave  I can take cold....all I need to do is wear as many layers of clothes and I will survive the cold weather..... but I cant do the opposite no matter how hot it is....


I always say that *same* thing!  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

Typical spring day for the area, sunshine in the morning but in the late morning the clouds started moving in and by the time I left work, we had snow, then teeny, tiny hail, then rain and now, more snow.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## mickitaz

A delightful spring day here in PA... 72 degrees sunny with a springtime breeze... perfect for sitting in a park somewhere and getting engrossed in a novel...

----------


## Virgil

We have had two weeks of absolutely perfect spring weather. You can't get better than this.  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

four words: Air you can wear

----------


## ben.!

Clear blue sky, with a few clouds dotted here and there.

----------


## Niamh

another nice day! Hope the weather in Reading is good for the weekend!

----------


## HerGuardian

it's hot, hot and extremely hot

----------


## pussnboots

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood. sunny and clear skies. no need for a jacket

----------


## Niamh

another beautiful sunny day. was quite warm. going to be another wet summer i predict.

----------


## sprinks

It's raining at this very second!  :Biggrin:  Hope theres lightning and thunder... That'd be awesome!  :Smile:

----------


## HerGuardian

started cloudy but ended with this exremely hateful heat

----------


## mickitaz

Today, the weather in PA is cold, damp rain. There are periods of heavy downpours, which lighten to a drizzle. I stayed home with a bad head cold.. perfect type of day to curl up on the couch and catch up on some reading  :Smile:

----------


## Bakiryu

it's been raining since the day before but now the sun is shinning in the green, everything is so pretty! and rainy ♥

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

dull and rainey...like my mood

----------


## pussnboots

its been raining all day - yuk!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Bitterly cold, acutally.  :Cold:

----------


## aeroport

Very nice it was, today. 60 degrees for most of the afternoon, and quite sunny.

----------


## HerGuardian

been cloudy for an hour


now back to sunny

----------


## aeroport

A bit on the warm side. 80-ish this afternoon.

----------


## Madhuri

42 C (107 F)  :Bawling:   :Bawling: 

I will definitely buy a cooler this weekend...... cant stand this heat... I will fall sick..... I am irritated most of the time.... the general mood is not good.....

----------


## LadyWentworth

Supposed to be severe storms today. We'll see if it happens.

----------


## blazeofglory

It is sunny in my part of the world. It is mostly sunnier here.

----------


## Idril

This is what I woke up to this morning, May 10th:  :Eek2:   :Rolleyes: 



And it's still snowing! I heard on the radio we could get as much as 4 inches!  :Bawling:

----------


## sprinks

Wow that's pretty cool - I say that because we don't get snow where I live!

It's been constant storms today. YAY. Lots of thunder and lightning and LOUD rain!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

Humid!

----------


## Weisinheimer

Nice, warmish and breezy.

----------


## thelastmelon

Wonderful, warm and sunny.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Looks like a beautiful sprind day here. Great day for Mother's Day.  :Smile:

----------


## kasie

Sunny, light cloud, gentle breeze - promising to be the perfect British spring day. On a day like this my mother would have been taking down curtains for washing and smiling as they billowed on the line. Me? Take down curtains? Housework? I don't do things like that!

----------


## Niamh

Sun is shining! But since i've been up since 5am, i'm going for a nap and will more than likely miss most of it.  :Frown:

----------


## pussnboots

rainy, windy and just terrible

----------


## sprinks

Really.... weird. Bright clear blue skies and it's quite warm (well it was - it's like past 9pm now though  :FRlol: )... But there was MASSIVE storms before...  :Confused:  And I think its been raining this afternoon...

----------


## Remarkable

Raining hard,pretty hard.It's also a bit windy but not very cold.

----------


## LadyWentworth

It was kind of warm yesterday but incredibly chilly in the house. I will never understand why it is always colder in the house than it is outside. I really should'nt be comfortable wearing 2 sweaters in the house when it is 70 degrees F outside! That baffles me!

----------


## papayahed

Rain, Rain, and Rain. Holy Moley, I now know what a duck feels like.

This is todays outfit:

----------


## Themis

Sunny and 25 °C. (77 F)

----------


## Nossa

Hot and cloudy...I think it was raining a bit a while ago..not sure though..lol

----------


## Dharmabeat

It's been bloody sunny all week, nice and hot, I've been swimming everyday.
But... today took a turn for the worst, absolutely hammering down with rain plus thunder&lightning. 

Oh the joy!

Hopefully it'll be sunny again for the weekend  :Smile:

----------


## ben.!

It was raining and the sun was shining at the same time...a strange day indeed.

----------


## sprinks

> It was raining and the sun was shining at the same time...a strange day indeed.


It was like that here too!! (by here I mean the area where I live, because we live in the same country  :FRlol: )... It's often like that lately and it confuses me badly.  :Confused:   :FRlol:  I laugh at the people at school who had sport today - they had to run in the rain and they'd believed that it wouldn't rain because it was so sunny!!  :Tongue: 

Here's a photo I took the other day of the sky - I don't think it was raining at the time but it was cloudy while sunny nonetheless!!

----------


## vheissu

very dull and cloudy! What happened to all the sunshine we had yesterday!?

----------


## TexJR

Slightly cloudy with a very high chance of rain. Of course I live in a rain forest. That's expected when you live in Southeast Alaska.

----------


## kasie

> It's been bloody sunny all week, nice and hot, I've been swimming everyday.
> But... today took a turn for the worst, absolutely hammering down with rain plus thunder&lightning. 
> 
> Oh the joy!
> 
> Hopefully it'll be sunny again for the weekend


Ummm - I think that may be my fault, Dharmabeat - I went out and watered all my flowerpots yesterday evening because the plants were looking overcome with all this unaccustomed warmth and whenever I shift myself to do that, it rains next day.  :Frown:  








sorry

----------


## TexJR

It's sunshining now!

----------


## Weisinheimer

really rainy and kinda cold

----------


## pussnboots

its been raining all day

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

yep, here here! even though i'm on other side of the planet.

----------


## sprinks

The weather is VERY COLD.  :Cold: 

I suppose wearing shorts isn't helping though  :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

:FRlol:  I live where you live,Sprinks. Weather wasn't that bad today,yesterday was a lot colder!

----------


## sprinks

:FRlol:  I think it's just that I'm so used to wearing like a long skirt, stockings, a shirt, a blazer and jumper and its all a lot of material, and today I'm wearing shorts and a top  :Tongue: ... And the wind is cold. Freezing. The weather itself wasn't bad though, the sky was really clear apart from a few small random clouds!!

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

tropical storm yesterday. rainy season begins. need to buy me a new umbrella.

----------


## vheissu

SUNNY!! Finally a bit of warmth and white clouds.

----------


## Pyrrho

Very rainy. Nice reading weather though.

----------


## sprinks

The weather today has been quite nice. There was still a slight chill in the air, but the sky was clear and when sitting under the sun it was quite warm  :Smile:

----------


## Amundsen

rainy - good very good

----------


## Virgil

Looks beuatiful out. I love the spring.

----------


## sofia82

It is wonderful! It is raining now. There is thunder and lightning, and dark gray clouds and at the same time the sun is shinning. It is a real spring day  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gracewings

Awfully hot, 100° at the moment.

----------


## grace86

Not as hot as yesterday. Yesterday I melted as I walked from the parking lot to class. Today seems a lot cooler but still warm!

----------


## amanda_isabel

pretty cold.. storm just passed, and we;ve got another low-pressure area nearby, so that might not be too good... we;re supposed to have an unusually long list of storms this year. *sigh*

imagine the effect on that on our (already declared to have a shortage) supplies, livestock, harvest, etc.?

(sorry, poltical/socio-economic issue. not good.)

----------


## Pensive

> (sorry, poltical/socio-economic issue. not good.)


Where are you from, Amanda?

----------


## amanda_isabel

hey there Pen..

I'm from the Philippines, and, lately there has been a lot of those politcal/socio-economic issues... tsk,tsk. deterioration of the social fabric.

----------


## Pensive

Yeah, have heard of them a little bit. Sorry about that...hope things get better for you guys as well as the world as a whole too.

*edit to add*

Hmmm...as for the weather it's very hot.

----------


## amanda_isabel

thanks Pen  :Smile: 

hope you're not too hot there, Pen. (afterthought: hot, at 2 am? strange.)

----------


## Pensive

Thanks, not hot at the moment though as it's night out here. Well, I meant it as the weather maintained throughout the day, rather yesterday.  :Smile:

----------


## amanda_isabel

i see... 

sun's out on my edge of the world!

----------


## Remarkable

Soo sunny and soo hot...

----------


## amanda_isabel

not so cold, but still pretty chilly.

----------


## Madhuri

The weather has been much better for the past few days; it rained and it is cloudy; much respite from the hot weather.

----------


## dramasnot6

Very windy. I had to come back to my dorm and change out of my skirt into some jeans, all the girls in skirts are walking around campus with their hands plastered to the sides of their hips  :FRlol:

----------


## sprinks

Rain rain rain... Storm storm storm... okay no storm yet but there should be soon.

----------


## sprinks

It's raining again!! 
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Yay!! Rain!!  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

It's not raining anymore  :Frown:

----------


## jgweed

At last, a morning with bright Midwest sunshine!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Actually, it was quite chilly today. I don't care what the thermometer said. I don't care if everyone else felt warm. I was cold! That is unusual for me! It is supposed to be quite warm by the weekend, though. Just in time for the Chocolate Festival!  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

It was storming today... Of course...

But there was heaps of pretty rainbows!!  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

Cloudy. but then again, this is London....

----------


## Scheherazade

> but then again, this is London....


Amen.

----------


## khall12807

Here in Wisconsin, it's sunny out, but still chilly. Darn that deceitful sun!

----------


## kasie

> Cloudy. but then again, this is London....


It's Spring Bank Holiday weekend - so of course it is cold, cloudy and threatening rain. What else should we expect?

----------


## vheissu

> It's Spring Bank Holiday weekend - so of course it is cold, cloudy and threatening rain. What else should we expect?


But of course!! Its just so ironic that I decide to spend a few days down in London, in the middle of a Bank Holiday (I *always* end up here at Bank Holidays!) and some fine cloudy weather. 

Should have stayed in Edinburgh...

----------


## PeterL

It was snowing earlier, but that let up. Now the temperature is about 20 below zero with a twenty mile an hour breeze.

----------


## Weisinheimer

gorgeous. 68 degrees F and sunny.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Windy and rainy

----------


## cipherdecoy

Hot, humid and ****ty as usual.

----------


## kasie

> But of course!! Its just so ironic that I decide to spend a few days down in London, in the middle of a Bank Holiday (I *always* end up here at Bank Holidays!) and some fine cloudy weather. 
> 
> Should have stayed in Edinburgh...



At least you can justify spending all day in a museum or gallery, vheissu...... :Biggrin:

----------


## kasie

Lashing down with rain driven by a cutting north-easterly wind - if I were vheissu, I'd definitely be ensconced in the British Museum/National Gallery/V&A/Science Museum/Natural History Museum by now!

----------


## dramasnot6

Rain,glorious rain...

----------


## Virgil

Beautiful spring day.  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

Cold and cloudy. We've needed rain so badly so I really hate to complain but it's been like this, cloudy, cool with intermittent rain for days now and I'm ready for it to change. It's only 40 degrees right now and I'm seriously thinking about cranking up the heat!

----------


## pussnboots

another beautiful day. should reach 80 degrees. Goin to bbq for the first time this year.

----------


## Idril

I don't agree with you there. The idea of global warming isn't just about warmer temps, it's about extremes, unusual weather patterns. It may seem contradictory, but colder temps can be indicative of the broader concept of "global warming".

----------


## cipherdecoy

Very cloudy.

----------


## Weisinheimer

hot and humid

----------


## vheissu

London was gloomy and rainy and windy. Back in Edinburgh now and its cloudy and a bit chilly. The joys.

----------


## LadyWentworth

It was _really_ cold here today (well, I guess I should say yesterday - it is now 1:40 in the morning here  :Smile:  ). The wind was just so incredibly chilly! I even wore the "lighter" of my two winter coats. I easily could've worn the other one, but I didn't want people to look at me as though I were crazy!  :Tongue:

----------


## sprinks

Rain!! Rain!!! And some more rain!! But no storm yet. Well, people thought there was, but the "lightning" they saw was my friends flash on her camera!!  :FRlol: .

Oh look.... More rain!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shalot

rain thunderstorms

----------


## Shalot

> I just can't agree with that. I do believe in polar ice cap warming, but when politicians found out that temperatures, overall, were going down, not up, rather than admit their mistake, they "invented" this idea of "climate change" as being synonymous with "global warming." It's not. Global warming means global warming and temperatures are going down, for the most part, not up. People who said "global warming" was taking place should just be honest men and admit they were wrong.
> 
> *Virgil* has a post somewhere about this, saying almost the same thing. In essence, it said he believes global warming was a myth as well.
> 
> No one will convince me of it until we get our 100 F. Mays back again, and so far, the upper 80s is all we've managed this May. If they'd just admit their mistake and call it "climate change" I could accept that. Autumn here is now like summer, while spring is more like winter. But overall, the temperatures are basically the same. No extremes, just flip-flopped. The winter here was actually pretty mild, but I'm moving where there's no cold temperatures - ever. Well, not until that climate changes, too, but I'll probably die before then as it happens so slowly.


I was always told just the opposite - global warming is real, and people with a business interest don't want to acknowledge it because it cuts into their profits...

But, where I live, it is consistently hotter than it has been in years. We haven't had snow accumulation in four years. It snowed in 2004 and that snow was the first in several years as well. For the past three years, I rarely pulled out my winter coat because it wasn't cold for enough it, whereas in the past (growing up), I have always needed my coat. Now, we have 60 degree weather in December. You can't just say that you think global warming is a myth because you went outside and you perceive the temperature to be much colder than it used to be or that weather termperatures have been recorded as much colder than in the past. 

I know that Virgil does not agree with the idea of global warming (anyone who reads this board knows that) and while he is very opinionated and active on this board and I have respect for him as a person, he has not convinced me in the least that global warming is in fact a myth. The scientific community (as reported in the media) seems to think otherwise. 
Me personally, I am still watching and waiting. But I am not jumping on the Virgil bandwagon. Sorry, Virgil.  :Smile:

----------


## Shalot

> I say global warming is a myth because our temperatures consistently run fifteen to twenty degrees cooler than normal. It's not a perception on my part, but a fact that wouldn't change no matter how I perceived it. Normally, we have 90 F. by Memorial Day and this year people were wearing coats and it was in the high 60s. That's fact, not my perception. I wear a winter jacket inside the house, while my brother never wears a jacket, even at Christmas. Now that's perception, but fifteen to twenty degrees below normal is fact.


You didn't read the rest of my sentence. I didn't say that * you, Antiquarian* were simply basing your statements on your perceptions. I allowed for the fact that you probably had actual records to back up your statement. 





> But people believe what they believe based on many different things and who knows who is right? I don't know and I don't think anyone here really knows.


The first sentence you wrote in your post indicates that you're pretty sure global warming is a myth, so why did you say that you don't know above? If you don't really know, why bring it up? 




> I didn't jump on his bandwagon, I came in already a part of it and an exceptionally strong believer. I've never believed in "global warming." The whole world's too cool for global warming to exist.


I didn't accuse you of jumping on Virgil's bandwagon. I just think it's interesting that you bring up global warming and refer back to * Virgil's*  posts about it. He does have a technical background, and seems to have read a lot about it, and provides links to sources that back up his assertions. In fact, he is very opinionated on the issue, and must be thrilled to have a fellow skeptic on the boards. I responded to another post about global warming and I pretty much said that I had no scientific background and wanted to read a convincing argument one way or the other, and he put together a well-written post on the subject. 

Above, you say you never believed in global warming and you think the world is too cool for global warming to exist, but also you say you don't know and that no one really knows. So, you don't really know, but you're convinced enough to post again and again on the subject. But you could be dead wrong, but then I guess you wouldn't really be wrong, since you don't really know. 




> Once the scientific community discovered that global temperatures were much cooler than normal, they changed "global warming" to "climate change" rather than admit a mistake.


Where did you read that? I was not aware that the term "global warming" had been officially replaced by "climate change." Do you have a specific article that you could link here? I am not trying to be a smartarse, I am just asking because this issue is in the news everyday. There always seems to be some global warming summit going somewhere in the world. Leaders of other countries get together to discuss what needs to be done about climate change or global warming. They're concerned enough to have meetings about it so if you're going to say that it doesn't exist (LOL) show me your source. 




> In the end, it doesn't really matter and only time will tell. But personally, I'd bet all the money I have that global warming doesn't exist and never has existed.


So, you'd bet all the money you have that global warming doesn't exist, but you don't really know? My money is more important to me than that. I am not betting on any of it.

----------


## Shalot

> I didn't see any links at all to scientific proof/sources _of_ global warming in your post so I didn't think it necessary to document mine. I just saw you said you didn't feel you needed a winter coat, which is a very subjective thing. I thought it was just a casual discussion in a casual thread. My mistake in assuming. Totally my mistake in assuming. Unless it's literature or something very important to me or the post of someone I know, I just skim posts due to a lack of time. 
> 
> Opinions differ on every subject and always will. It's no big deal to me that they do and I certainly don't want to/won't argue over it. Sure, I'm very opinionated about global warming being a total myth as big as Bigfoot, but this isn't the place to debate it.
> 
> If someone wants to start a thread on the topic in General Conversation, I might consider contributing if I have time. I've done a lot of research and reading on the topic, and have a lot of records to back up what I, personally, believe, but as I said, my mistake in assuming it was a casual topic since you provided no scientific documentation on your part. But I'll only discuss _the topic_ if a thread is started. I won't discuss me or any other person. I'm not under discussion.
> 
> I said I don't know for sure because I don't always believe everything I read. There was a time when I actually did believe in global warming, but the scientific community proved it wrong. So much that was "proven" right is later "proven" wrong, so while I can refer to scientific data, I personally am hesitant to say "I, myself, know." I know what I think based on data, but I think, in the long term, only God or whatever one chooses to call a higher power "knows." For example, my grandmother was "advised" by her doctor to take HRT as it was "known" to protect women against heart disease. However, recently, the medical community advised women not to take HRT as it increases the chance for heart problems and provides no protection at all beyond the first year. So, what the medical community once "knew" they proved they did not know. So, I'm very hesitant to say "I know." I'm wary of those words. I believe, and I believe based on facts, but knowing? No.
> 
> No, my money's not that important to me. I spend it and more comes in. I admit to having a very nonchalant attitude towards it, but it _is_ my money. That's all I have to say about that and I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't mention my money any more. Thank you.
> ...



There is no need for you to get offended. I don't have any links to any documentation because I'm not asserting that this is true or false. Nor am I saying that I believe in global warming so I don't need to provide you any documentation. My point is that this topic is in the media a lot and world leaders are gathering together to discuss ways to deal with global warming, so when someone gets on the internet and says that they think global warming is a myth, I'd simply like to know why. That's all. And, you're the one that brought your money up to begin with. If you're going to put it out there, then I can respond to it. There is no need to give me attitude for responding to something that you brought up.

----------


## browneyedbailey

here the weather is wonderfull.

----------


## Shalot

> I'm not in the slightest bit offended. Never was. LOL I do not offend easily and certainly not on the subject of the weather. It would take quite a bit more on a much, much more important topic to ever offend me.
> 
> However, I think it's offensive and disrespectful to other posters and I'd just like to forget it and stick to the topic here.
> 
> *Again, back to the thread topic* - It is way too cool for me this evening. If the doors and windows have to be closed, it's too cool for me. I really should move before winter. I no doubt will.


*Staying on Topic*, the weather here is quite rainy and muggy. But just so we're clear on how this got started:




> Just like I keep saying, global warming is just a myth.


I don't think we're offending other posters - just keepin it lively. God knows LitNet is a drag lately.

----------


## Virgil

> I didn't accuse you of jumping on Virgil's bandwagon. I just think it's interesting that you bring up global warming and refer back to * Virgil's*  posts about it. He does have a technical background, and seems to have read a lot about it, and provides links to sources that back up his assertions. In fact, he is very opinionated on the issue, and must be thrilled to have a fellow skeptic on the boards. I responded to another post about global warming and I pretty much said that I had no scientific background and wanted to read a convincing argument one way or the other, and he put together a well-written post on the subject.


I was just coming in here to say what a lovly spring evening it was here, and whoa, I see my name.  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  It's good to see some other skeptics around. 




> Quote:
> Once the scientific community discovered that global temperatures were much cooler than normal, they changed "global warming" to "climate change" rather than admit a mistake.





> Where did you read that? I was not aware that the term "global warming" had been officially replaced by "climate change."


Oh that is absolutely true Shalot. The last ten years have actually been cooling, not warming, according to the climatologist that have been claiming global warming. And that's with all of India and China on this exponential growth and industrialization. It doesn't even make sense. India and China have been producing big time greehouse gases and yet we've gone into a cooling trend of ten years?




> Do you have a specific article that you could link here? I am not trying to be a smartarse, I am just asking because this issue is in the news everyday. There always seems to be some global warming summit going somewhere in the world. Leaders of other countries get together to discuss what needs to be done about climate change or global warming. They're concerned enough to have meetings about it so if you're going to say that it doesn't exist (LOL) show me your source.


I'll have to find some sources. I've been meaning to pull a blog entry on this subject. I'll do it shortly.

Shalot, let me just pose this question: How do they measure the temperature of the earth and average it over the course of a year? And how do they know what the temperature was a hundred years ago across the whole earth and averaged for the year?

Well, I discovered the answer. They computer model it. Well, we model lots of things in engineering, especially stresses on parts so we can tell when they'll break. But it's gross estimate. The climotologists are modeling and striving to capture one degree temperature change over the course of a hundred years. Modeling isn't that accurate. You don't have all the conditions modeled in because you aren't always aware of all the inputs. For instance, sun spots can temperature irregularites. Do they model the sun spots? I doubt it. One degree in a hundred years is within the margin of error. 

Finally how many times have you seen scientists in the news claim that coffee is bad for you and then claim coffee is good for you and then claim coffee is bad for you. There is nothing sacred about scientists making claims only to be proven wrong. Climatologists in the 1970s were predicting we were headed for an ice age.

----------


## Shalot

> Oh that is absolutely true Shalot. The last ten years have actually been cooling, not warming, according to the climatologist that have been claiming global warming. And that's with all of India and China on this exponential growth and industrialization. It doesn't even make sense. India and China have been producing big time greehouse gases and yet we've gone into a cooling trend of ten years?


Okay, the last 10 years have been cooling, not warming (except here, we're actually warmer, but the running joke here is that it's East Tennessee - we can have some wild temperature shifts and that's the norm here for whatever reason. But, and this has been documented, our winters are milder, our springs are earlier, it's overall warmer. Here). I wasn't asking about temperature change though. I was asking about the shift from the term "global warming" to "climate change" specifically. When did that become the new term? Just curious. I put global warming 2008 into Google, and one of the first hits I got was a web page and when you opened it up, it said (instead of global warming) Climate Change. When I left off the 2008 (this was last night) I got web pages that used the term "global warming." So, what's the deal with that?





> Finally how many times have you seen scientists in the news claim that coffee is bad for you and then claim coffee is good for you and then claim coffee is bad for you. There is nothing sacred about scientists making claims only to be proven wrong. Climatologists in the 1970s were predicting we were headed for an ice age.


I know, I know. Everytime you turn around there is a new health data available. In the 90's, fats were bad. Eat low fat diets. Now, we have good fats and bad fats. Eggs raise your cholesterol. Don't eat eggs. Oh, but wait, eggs have protein. Eat eggs. But, then someone else comes along with another article, and qualifies those statements, and we all know now that too much fat is bad (so, yes in the 90's when fats were bad, that was technically true, but they didn't mention that those low fat foods were full of sugar and sodium) and now we know that it's those trans fats so use olive oil instead (but remember, it's still FAT). I could go on and on. 

I am sure someone who is more educated about global warming, climate change, could argue the same way. I am just not able to do so because I don't know. 

Global warming, climate change is constantly in the media and businesses are now marketing green products (don't leave a carbon footprint!!!) Are those products BS? 

I have to go to work now which sucks, because I'd love to sit here and ramble about this. But, alas, there's that bothersome money issue. 

Have a good day Antiquarian and Virgil, you global warming haters!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Today's weather:
Hot
Humid
Torrential rainfall
Flooding 
Tornado


All the perks of summer in one day.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## pussnboots

its starting to thunder and lightening here @10:00 pm in the east

----------


## LadyWentworth

> its starting to thunder and lightening here @10:00 pm in the east


I hope that you have a better time with it tonight than we have today. It is so bad here that cars were floating down the street!

----------


## Gaiam

I drove through an unbelievable storm this evening - there were reports in the city where cars were FLOATING in intersections. The flooding everywhere was insane. 
It was scary, but now I'm home, where it's about 75 and humid, but calm.

----------


## dramasnot6

Rather cold

----------


## djy78usa

Today was the hottest day of the year so far, I think we hit 95. I say, "bring it on." After spending three years in northern Europe, I'm ready for some heat

----------


## dramasnot6

It's pouring koalas and sheep-dogs!
Very heavy rain all day today. A little cold, but a good excuse to stay in my room in my pj's  :Smile:

----------


## pussnboots

it's going to hit 100 degrees here in NY today. I think I'll fill the doggie pool so my dog can take a dip! As for me I'll stay inside where its nice and cool

----------


## muhsin

Sunny here...

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

I'm halfway through a vacation trip to Karpathos, Greece: 

31°C / 87°F, scorching sun, and not a cloud in sight  :Smile:  I have spent the day snorkeling, and generally goofing off in the warm water. No earthquakes yet today, but two yesterday, and another two the day before that: Nothing heavy, though, and no damages to anything. The biggest one was 5.3 on the Richter scale, with the epicenter some 10 km away from us, but deep down below the surface.

Now for more ouzo, wine, good food and swimming.

/Claes

----------


## novlist*star*

too hot..

----------


## LadyWentworth

A lot more pleasant than it has been these past few days. It is sunny and in the 70's. I am not fond of weather when it hits the upper 70's, but at least the humidity isn't as high. It isn't low, but you can definitely feel the difference from yesterday. After all, it is _much easier_ to _breathe_!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nyu001

So hot -_-

----------


## belatrixx

not as hot as hell... really

----------


## Gaiam

The humidity has broken and it's actually in the high 60's this morning. Nice!

----------


## Tersely

In Georgia (US). HOT. But surprisingly cloudy..

----------


## vheissu

London: unbelievably sunny! Wish it could stay like this for a few months!

----------


## sprinks

Typically Australian.

HOT, slight breeze, clear blue sky - all day... now its raining and its COLD now that it's night.

 :Confused:

----------


## Themis

There's sun! There is actually sun in Galway. I'm so very happy.

----------


## bree

It has been really nice today but, tonight heavy rain.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Typically Australian.
> 
> HOT, slight breeze, clear blue sky - all day... now its raining and its COLD now that it's night.


Hot? Really? wow....things must have changed since I left!

Today it wasn't disgustingly hot,for which I am relieved.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Very, very cool outside here. In fact, I am sitting in the house with a sweater on and I am quite comfortable!  :Smile:  It feels like autumn outside. I guess it will be getting very hot again in a few days.  :Sick:  We are just having a crazy weather pattern going on right now.

----------


## Pensive

Pretty bad. Too hot.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Well, it's winter here, so it's rainy and cold...but to be honest anything under 15 degrees Celsius is considered arctic weather here  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Very nice. Still humid,but relatively cool.

----------


## Niamh

We had one hell of a rain storm last night. It poured heavily for ten hours. Now the sun is splitting the trees!  :Eek:  very odd weather!

----------


## Remarkable

Cloudy and a bit rainy.I was said to be lucky that while my stay in Paris it was generally sunny.

----------


## sprinks

> Hot? Really? wow....things must have changed since I left!


Yeah, it has a little bit  :Tongue: . The weather is all over the place.... And it's getting really hot most days.... Although there was a cold wind today!! But even still, it was really hot under the sun.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Yeah, it has a little bit . The weather is all over the place.... And it's getting really hot most days.... Although there was a cold wind today!! But even still, it was really hot under the sun.


Aww,too bad I missed it! I actually liked Perth's 'cold wind' days.  :Alien:   :Smile:  
Today has been raining on and off, but I managed to take a lovely walk this morning. The air feels so clean and fresh after is has rained.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> The air feels so clean and fresh after is has rained.


At the moment I feel relieved that the rain has stopped here... I was beginning to think that building an ark would be a good idea  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

Never ending rain. How dull.

----------


## kasie

Cold, windy, heavy showers - same as yesterday and I had washing to hang out to dry and plants to put in the garden, the soil is too claggy to dig. Thwarted, that's what I've been this week-end, thwarted.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Just miserable. It is so muggy outside.  :Sick:

----------


## Nightshade

Dont know havent looked yet-- alright looks like we are in for another scorching humid day

----------


## Kafka's Crow

Very, very windy with occasional showers and downpours. Hope this changes soon. Lovely summer in England as usual!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Humid, humid and humid!!!!  :Sick:   :Frown:

----------


## Tersely

> Humid, humid and humid!!!!


You must be my next door neighbor  :Frown:

----------


## PeterL

It's about the same as usual. The temperature is within the range that humans can survive in; the humidity is somewhere between 30 and 90 %. It's just an ordinary day.

----------


## dpike13

Today in Australia it is hidious, Winter and we are having the coldest days in 40 or something years. Ridiculous its like 18 degrees celcius outside......

----------


## sprinks

> Today in Australia it is hidious, Winter and we are having the coldest days in 40 or something years. Ridiculous its like 18 degrees celcius outside......


Ha I knew it! I read your introduction post and knew straight away that you were an Aussie  :Biggrin: . Where I am (which could be very near or very far from you) the sun has been really warm, but the wind is FREEZING. And the nights are getting really cold, ranging about 4 degrees celcius. Seeing as it is about 10pm, I would think that it is getting cold now. But I'm inside and the window is shut so who knows?  :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

Torturous heat!

----------


## Niamh

Its lovely!  :Smile:

----------


## Bakiryu

It's ashen and quiet, just like any other day before the rain.

----------


## sprinks

Is that rain I hear?

I think it is.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

It's snowing here...well, on the surrounding mountains, but it might as well be snowing over my cubicle at the moment. My hands are freeeezing!

----------


## Madhuri

Snow?? at this time of the year??  :Eek2: 

Its pleasant these days... Monsoon season  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Its raining. Nuff said.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> Snow?? at this time of the year??


Yip, it's winter here  :Smile: 

But luckily the sun is shining today! Yay! It will probably only last for today so I'm going to enjoy it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

rain, sunshine, rain... nuff said

----------


## pussnboots

finally a day where it isn't that humid

----------


## sprinks

RAIN RAIN RAIN
WIND WIND WIND
STORM STORM STORM!!!

First proper Aussie storm where I am in a LONG while!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Its overcast. Looks like there is a battle going on between sunshine and rain. Who will win? not sure. As much as i really want the sun to shine, my bet is on rain.

----------


## pussnboots

another beautiful sunny day

----------


## vheissu

sunny and very hot!

----------


## LadyWentworth

Supposedly it was very warm here and very humid. I didn't feel either one of those things today. I thought it was quite comfortable, and even chilly sometimes, throughout the day.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Well... cloudy... 

I still want a BIG storm!

----------


## dramasnot6

Extremely hot all morning and afternoon. Now we are experiencing the rainy beginnings of a storm.

----------


## Shalot

The day was sunny and hot and we had an air advisory warning!!! Loved it. The sky was whitish grey. Not cool.

----------


## sprinks

Was constant storms yesterday and kind of the day before... But sky is clearing now. Still a chill in the air. It'll be raining again during the week.

----------


## Niamh

Sun is shining, the weather is sweet,
Make you wanna move your dancing feet

----------


## pussnboots

hot, hot, hot!!!!

----------


## thelastmelon

It's going to be warm today! Hello garden, and hello book!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

humm...maybe sleep is in order....

----------


## Scheherazade

> humm...maybe sleep is in order....


Wrong thread maybe?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Yep!  :FRlol:  why do these things keep happening to me this week! I swear to god, my brain has gone to sleep and my eyes dont know what they are seeing.
okay weather was nice today.... bit overcast at times but over all quite warm. Great day for the Dubs to win in Croker!

----------


## mickitaz

ugh.. we are in the middle of a heat wave.. 95 degrees most of the weekend. I was hoping to do some fishing. But unless I would have gotten up at 4am (not very likely) there is no way I would have tolerated the heat.

On a brighter note... strong thunderstorms are headed in my direction with in the next 30 min or so. I will be house sitting for my brother in law this week and he has a lovely backyard. Perhaps I will be able to enjoy some outdoor reading.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Warmer than they said it was going to be. As usual!

----------


## Niamh

Sun is shining!

----------


## LadyWentworth

It is quite warm outside. But there is a breeze that is just the right temperature that is keeping it from getting too hot. It is very pleasant today because of that.

----------


## Shalot

It looks like a gorgeous day. I want to go do something outside today.

----------


## Virgil

Thunder storms all day. It came down heavy. Looks like it's stopped now.

----------


## mickitaz

Some very awesome, powerful thunderstorms today. One very early this morning, then another decent one about 1pm. Since I am a weather nut, these things excite me.

----------


## LadyWentworth

You can really feel that the humidity has kicked up tonight. Thus begins the start of miserable weather.  :Sick:

----------


## vheissu

Windy!!!! 


Don't like it.

----------


## lugdunum

Sun, 36º (97º F), no wind.......Perfect day to go to the beach.... 

That is if you're not stuck in an office.... *sigh*

----------


## Weisinheimer

I haven't been outside yet today, but the internet tells me it's 84º F, cloudy, chance of rain, with slight wind from the NE.

----------


## Immortall708

A wonderful sunny weather with small white clouds on the sky. I love these days. 
When we can sit in front of house in the garden.And drinking some good freshy drinks and to eat there. :Smile:

----------


## pussnboots

sunny day so off to the boardwalk

----------


## kasie

Rain! Well, of course, it would be, wouldn't it. My window cleaner showed up for the first time since March - didn't even wait until he had finished before it started - might have given me some time to admire his handiwork before drenching them again.

----------


## Joreads

really windy here at least it is not raining as well

----------


## sprinks

It's been really cold and storming heaps the past few days, but today it was just cold. The wind wasn't as bad as it has been lately.

----------


## kilted exile

The sun has got his hat on. hip-hip-hip-hooray, the sun has got his hat on and he's coming out to play

----------


## blazeofglory

The weather in my part of the world is really intoxicating. It befuddles me. It gets me something what you feel when drunk. I am empty of words, running short in English. In Nepali and Hindi it is Nasalu and I can not find an exact word in English, the language I never feel comfortable with in fact.

----------


## Equality72521

I'M GOING TO BE GETTING A TROPICAL STORM SOON!!!


(as far as I know, unless the winds have changed and it's no longer headed towards Deer Park, Texas....)

----------


## LadyWentworth

Hot, humid and occasionally rainy. It didn't rain constantly all day long, but when it rained, it definitely poured!

----------


## sprinks

Really really nice!  :Smile:  It was all summery... despite being the last month of winter still.

----------


## Equality72521

THE TROPICAL STORM IS COMING IN!!! I'm battening down the hatches fixing to put my phone, cell phone, and books in water proof....stuff....haha. Not really, but it's coming...*scared*

----------


## Dinglingzi

how i wish there will be a storm today....
it's so damn hot to live in such tropical city......................

----------


## Niamh

Once again the heavens have opened! Its almost as bad as Saturday!
Edit*
Okay i take that back. It is JUST as bad as Saturday. I'm glad i'm at home!

----------


## toni

Scattered rainshowers. Good thing classes were cancelled today  :Tongue:  
Lucky me~

----------


## pussnboots

It was a beautiful day to walk the boardwalk. Oh what a great breeze there!!!

----------


## Niamh

> It was a beautiful day to walk the boardwalk. Oh what a great breeze there!!!


Lucky you!

----------


## pussnboots

> Lucky you!


I'll send you some of the breeze  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Annamariah

It was very warm today, at least in the sunshine, but it was also very windy.

----------


## Niamh

the weather is crap! Got stranded at Malahide station as the trains got cancelled because the line had flooded because of the rain, and had to get a taxi home. :Frown:  What ever happened to summer! :Bawling:

----------


## subterranean

Me and some blokes were supposed to sit in an Irish pub tonight watching a friendly match between England and Germany. But it's been raining and the wind is too strong for an umbrella. So, there goes our plan. And it's predicted to snow this weekend in Denmark with even colder wind.

What's your story with the weather? Did you ever have that totally blown out plan because the weather was not feeling too friendly?

----------


## 1n50mn14

All the time!

Although once, it was the opposite. I had co-ordinated about eighty people to come make snowmen in our local park this February... and the sun came out and melted all the snow! XD

----------


## Annamariah

I LOVE the weather today <3 It's been snowing the whole day, and it's "nuoskalunta", so-called "snowball snow".

It's just so lovely when it's rather warm and everything looks so beautiful with nice fresh layer of snow everywhere.

We tried to persuade our oral communication class teacher to take the whole group outside and have a nice snow ball fight, but he said "no" because he didn't have any gloves  :Frown: 

We DID build a snowman tough, before the class with one of my friends. We got angry stares from the teacher inside, who soon came and closed the curtains because we were distracting his students. I don't understand his reaction, I mean, the whole building a snowman was his idea in the first place  :Biggrin:  Or maybe not exactly, but as we were trying to persuade him to let his class to go and build snowmen with our group, he told us to go away from his class and that we could go and build a snowman before our own class started... So that's what we did, and for some reason he wasn't happy  :FRlol: 

(Yes, I really am a university student who takes her studies quite seriously, don't you believe me?)

----------


## Madhuri

35 C (95 F)...The temperature will rise even more  :Frown:  My head feels unusually hot today  :Frown:

----------


## librarius_qui

usual Rio summer day,
hot.

*possibly* we reached the *40 C*, during the day.
(38 C, yesterday ...)

you really must be a little nuts to live here ...  :Crash: 

I like it. don't know exactly how, or why, but it's my home ... I'd be miserable if I couldn't bear it happily!~

----------


## Chava

Gloom. It is officially the first day of spring, but the clouds are out it's drizzeling, and it's cold. Ah well.

----------


## Madhuri

Its about 35 C again today.  :Frown:   :Frown: 

I think my tolerance for heat is reduced; I wonder how back home I survived in 45+ C temperature  :Eek2:

----------


## sprinks

Quite warm, although a lot of cloud cover again.

----------


## Virgil

> Its about 35 C again today.  
> 
> I think my tolerance for heat is reduced; I wonder how back home I survived in 45+ C temperature





> Quite warm, although a lot of cloud cover again.


It's snowing over here.  :Bawling:

----------


## 1n50mn14

FREEZING, so cold I can't actually walk anywhere, but very bright and sunny.

----------


## Madhuri

I think I can manage any degree of cold weather, but not the heat  :Frown:  I feel irritated all the time  :Frown:  If only it would rain....

----------


## sprinks

HOT. And we were doing dancing for sport and everyone was all sweaty  :Sick:   :Tongue:

----------


## manolia

Rain..again  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

hot again, clear blue sky.
Although it's very cold at night.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Sunny and cold

----------


## ~Sophia~

Sunny, a few fluffy bunny clouds, 78'F. Ahhhh

----------


## Virgil

That sounds great Sophia. Certainly warmer here than it's been. Hopefully the it will melt the snow.

----------


## Scheherazade

It has been a great day here; sunny and a little on chilly side.

----------


## ~Sophia~

> That sounds great Sophia. Certainly warmer here than it's been. Hopefully the it will melt the snow.


Yeah, I could say I miss snow but, I'd be lying. I only crave it Dec. 24 - Jan. 1 Now that would be Camelot!

----------


## kevinthediltz

40 to 50 F today. Time to get out and fix that shed!!!!

----------


## Remarkable

Hahahahahahahahahaha,we've stolen the same thing!!!!!!!!!!

Too rainy here...Me and my friends,we had a small gathering at my house and they all got stuck here because of the rain...

----------


## vheissu

We had sunshine today!!! It was great  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

about 18 degrees celsius now, but going to get up to 30

----------


## librarius_qui

not bad, not bad ...

(it must be around 32, 35 C, out there. it'll possibly gu up to 39, 40 ... common Carioca summer!  :Smile:  )

oops, I should be acting as though I was in Australia  :Biggrin:

----------


## pussnboots

It is a beautiful day. I have my windows open and the 6 inches of snow that we had at the beginning of the week is now gone.

----------


## librarius_qui

How's wheather in Australia, Sprinksy?

____________________
We are spending all our time away from one another,
We are coming to a tender age of miracles and robbers.
We try to live a life respecting all the animals,
Like wind behind the grass in sway
Asleep at certain times of day.Looming Moon - Secret and Whisper




*obs. tiny Tim has temporarily abandoned us!*

----------


## Virgil

Very warm and more than spring like. It's over 70F (21C) and because it's been so cold this feels like summer warm.

----------


## sprinks

> How's wheather in Australia, Sprinksy?


Well today it was hot. Somewhere above 30 degrees I think. But now it is really really cloudy!

----------


## Chava

Grey, rain, and wind. Again, again.

----------


## Nightshade

rain rain and more rain...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

2 degrees and raining to put out hell...but at least it's above zero! Come on, Spring! :Nod:

----------


## sprinks

hot  :Sick:  and I walked home in 3 layers of clothing, my normal school bag and my art file and bag! Gah! AND I got off a stop early!

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Pretty hot. Summer's here, after all.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Very cold here. 20F outside. But by this weekend/early next week we should be 25 - 30 degrees warmer than today. That will, of course, lead to the temperature dipping down again by the middle of next week. Oh, how I hate this time of year with the constant ups and downs on the thermometer.  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

It was a nice bright day.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> It was a nice bright day.


Actually, it was a bright day here, too. But cold. How have you guys been doing temperature wise?

----------


## sprinks

really cold morning wind, lots of cloud cover - but it warmed up later.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Hot, hot, hot! Even the sun didn't shine today...

----------


## Chava

Gloom and cold weather

----------


## Nightshade

> It was a nice bright day.


..... insert what you think I feel like saying!

drizzle windchill and generall ickiness that equals spring.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Beautiful! Sunny, bit of a breeze, and -2 degrees (which is cold, but warmer than it had been!)

----------


## papayahed

Overcast and chilly

----------


## sprinks

hot, but cloudy

----------


## Niamh

A bright day so far!

----------


## Virgil

Overcast here, but not too cold.

----------


## Chava

Oy, weathergods, we're a nation suffering from lack of D-vitamin here! Flash us some sunlight please. 

For the third week in a row, it is gloomy and rainy, and windy.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sunny and going up to 12 degrees today!  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Not necessarily warm (it was in the 50's but the wind kept it a little chilly), but it was OK today. There was _lots_ of sunshine today which kept it pleasant. Now it is in the 40's but should be in the 60's tomorrow.

----------


## skib

Absolutely fabulous. Sixty eight today, seventy tomorrow. Strange for March though.

----------


## Madhuri

It was raining heavily last night, I thought it will be pleasant today...but no....it was a hot day  :Frown:  was about 32. C today....

----------


## The Comedian

Warm and beautiful -- warm being around 40f. . . .

----------


## Scheherazade

Excellent spring weather since yesterday... But I cannot enjoy it because I keep worrying about when it is going to start to rain next :-/

----------


## LadyWentworth

Sunny and pleasant. Fairly warm. Well, warm for this time of year, that is.  :Smile:

----------


## Remarkable

Oh,it was lovely!Sunny,bright,warm!A true spring's day!I was out all day long and I enjoyed it thoroughly!

----------


## Niamh

Another bright day! it was also quite warm so i sat outside on my break reading today.

----------


## Niamh

It is beautiful outside. We have been blessed it blue skys for days now!

----------


## Annamariah

It's getting really warm - today it was already 4 degrees (Celsius)!
The snow is melting fast, the roads are almost clear by now.

There will probably be some more snow before it all melts away, but at least the spring is really coming and every now and then we even get to see the sun  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Foggy. The fog horns have been going off for about an hour now and its getting quite thick.

----------


## pussnboots

it's a beautiful day in the neighborhood !!

----------


## Scheherazade

> it's a beautiful day in the neighborhood !!


Aye!



__________________

----------


## Virgil

Oh is it beautiful today. One can call this spring. I have no idea why some people like the winter. Spring is the best! But I guess it takes winter to fully appreciate the spring.

----------


## vheissu

It's very sunny here...and I'm stuck inside writing!! Wish my laptop's battery lasted a full hour...I'd be able to at least enjoy the sunshine!

----------


## Chava

I saw sunlight today. I haven't seen the sun for three weeks!

----------


## Snowqueen

Thunder, Lightning and Rain........ :Biggrin:

----------


## Thespian1975

Another sunny day in the UK! 

I've never been in the garden so much!

YIPPEE

The perfect cure for S.A.D

----------


## Niamh

Still foggy...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Clear blue sky, but cold and windy

----------


## Annamariah

In the morning it was terribly windy, but as I was coming home from school, I SAW THE SUN!  :Biggrin:  Oh, how I love sunshine...

But with the sunshine came another, not-so-nice sign of the spring, actually one of the ugliest ones, which is ... smelling dog poop  :Sick:  I hate it, it's the same thing every spring.

----------


## Niamh

> Still foggy...


Still foggy!!!!!

----------


## LadyWentworth

A fairly pleasant day. It is sunny and a mild temperature, but the wind is chilly at times.

----------


## sprinks

Come on winter!  :Biggrin:  The days are overcast, a little cold, and the nights are getting colder... I want winter!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

The sun is splitting the trees!

----------


## kilted exile

it's nice today about 2C sunny, no wind

----------


## Madhuri

It was really hot during the day, about 34 C; but in the evening it became pleasant.

----------


## Lady Marian

I love that this thread is three years old and is still on track on the 65th page!

The sun had finally won over the clouds, which are beating a hasty retreat.

----------


## LadyWentworth

I have absolutely no idea. I haven't set foot out there yet. It is sunny, but I bet it is deceiving. I bet it just looks warmer than it really is.

----------


## Scheherazade

Who cares about the weather? 

 :Frown:

----------


## Tournesol

Weather is important...it sometimes determines our mood...sometimes it determines if we can or can't meet the person we love...maybe it will cause plants to grow or not grow...if it rains on a wedding day some people say that the couple will be blessed...and I could go on...

It was remarkably hot today. About 35C!

----------


## sprinks

rain, rain, rain!!  :Biggrin:  Although the sun does keep coming out and the sky is bright blue with all these dark gloomy clouds... looks a little weird!

----------


## Annamariah

While I was driving to Kouvola, the sun was shining and it was all nice and warm (+4 degrees Celsius), but sometime during my Russian class the temperature dropped, it started to snow and now everything is white again. The roads might be a bit icy tomorrow, but the car still has the winter tyres, so there's nothing to worry about.

----------


## Niamh

Rainy and windy.

----------


## K.M Roberston

Crazy warm (14 c)

----------


## dramasnot6

Beautiful.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

It was beautiful today! 12 degrees and sunny. And it's not going down below zero tonight!

----------


## NikolaiI

> Who cares about the weather?


LoL!  :Smile: 

It was a rainy day here.. I kind of like all weather patterns.

----------


## vheissu

Awful!!!

----------


## NikolaiI

Another rainy day, and 1 degree above freezing... yet for me this isn't awful, I love all the weather, where I live.

----------


## Niamh

sun is shining!

----------


## Madhuri

It happens to me every year  :Frown:  During Summers I am always crying about how hot it becomes....

----------


## librarius_qui

raining

(possibly about 20 C, out there)

it's night, right now

----------


## LadyWentworth

Snow, snow and more snow.  :Frown:  Plus, it is also very cold. It feels VERY cold. MUCH colder than what it supposedly is outside.  :Cold:

----------


## Nightshade

clear skies, not that warm yet butg I have hopes that Ill be able to get washing to dry outside!!

----------


## vheissu

There's sunshine!!!! Finally!  :Biggrin:  I'm going out today and enjoy it before it gets cloudy again (which it will, it's the UK after all!)

----------


## sprinks

cloudy

----------


## Niamh

It is a day where the sun is shining through the dark dreary clouds...

----------


## Chava

It is indecisive

----------


## librarius_qui

> It is indecisive


(so is here ...)

Ups & donws. Cloudy, sunny, cloudy again ... I think it's going to rain, later. One never knows, when there's no way of looking at the sky, near the ocean. (I live in the side of the mountain that look inwards to the country.)

I was taught that whenever you see sea birds flying toward land, even if the day is sunny, it's because it's tormentuous at open sea, and probably rain is coming. But I've been living here for five years, now. It's a tunnel to get to the "south side" (we call it Zona Sul), but we can see nothing of the weather here, until it's decided already ...

----------


## Niamh

the sun is shining!  :Biggrin:  it has been a beautiful day. warm.

----------


## pussnboots

beautiful day today, have my windows open but stuck inside taking down wallpaper

----------


## sprinks

really really stupid. Freezing cold winds again, but when standing in the sun it is really really hot!

----------


## Scheherazade

Awful, awful, awful.

Has been foggy for most part of the day and now it seems like it is going to burst any moment...

----------


## Niamh

It started off nice, then got overcast and now its raining.  :Frown:

----------


## pussnboots

heavy rain, thunder and lightning

----------


## MissScarlett

Dreary and windy! But no rain.

----------


## Tryam

cool and windy, also it was sleeting all day long, but i like such a weather))

----------


## thelastmelon

The weather has been great today. Perfect spring weather! Not too warm, not too cool, not too windy. It's been great.

----------


## Niamh

It was a nice day!

----------


## Mathor

weather was splendid! Spring is here!

----------


## MissScarlett

Gorgeous. Hot and sunny. Tomorrow won't be quite as nice, weather-wise.

----------


## librarius_qui

cooler ... at last! arrr!
 :Crash: 


[not raining, which is good. it rained a lot, these days, but not today.]

----------


## Virgil

Cool and very very windy.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Right now, not so bad, but cold. There will be snow (AGAIN!  :Flare: ) later on today, though. It _never_ stops! Of course, I will be complaining just the same when the heat comes. I am never satisfied when it comes to weather.  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> Right now, not so bad, but cold. There will be snow (AGAIN! ) later on today, though. It _never_ stops! Of course, I will be complaining just the same when the heat comes. I am never satisfied when it comes to weather.


Is anyone?  :Biggrin:  Actually I was on a business trip to southern Arizona this week and it was absolutely gorgeous.

----------


## librarius_qui

> Is anyone?  Actually I was on a business trip to southern Arizona this week and it was absolutely gorgeous.


(I'm reasonably happy, right now ... :roll~)

----------


## sprinks

Really warm. You wouldn't think winter is coming up.

----------


## Niamh

Its a beautiful day! I hope it is like this on tueday for the day trip to London!

----------


## librarius_qui

Bearable.

It's sunny, which is ... worrying. But a beautiful day.

And, more important, it isn't that usual summer heat. (Winter's coming  :Smile:  )

(In this hemisphere, as they say, down .. under.)

My home. My America in the hemisphere that points down in the right side up map ...

The world is round. All the worlds are! Mars is round. Jupiterian Europa's round. The weather in Europa, though ... I'd need lots of warming devices ... You people under snow think it's cold there, where you are? Ha!

Beautiful blue planet. Sometimes gray, under the clouds ...

But always blue, from the Moon ...

The weather's for poems today.~

----------


## Virgil

It looks like a beautiful beautiful day today. I will have to do some outside work, perhaps prune the grape vines.

----------


## MissScarlett

Beautiful and sunny where I am.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Gorgeous and sunny with a light breeze and it's relatively warm and I'm stuck inside with a window that doesn't open  :Frown:

----------


## librarius_qui

rainy

----------


## Niamh

Bar a small rain shower this morning it has been a beautiful day! the last four days have been summery!

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Too happy for my mood. Bright, warm and breezy.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Pouring rain, dark and dreary. Echoes my mood.

----------


## Mathor

Rainy beyond belief!

----------


## Virgil

Rainy morning but now cleared and a beautiful afternoon.

----------


## librarius_qui

first rainy day of the season

----------


## LadyWentworth

Rainy and very cold. In the upper 30's to low 40's (depending on where you were in the area today), but by Friday it is going to be in the upper 70's farenheit (most likely will hit the low 80's  :Sick: ).

----------


## zanna

Today was very warm! Not a cloud in sight, which is saying something, for my locale!  :FRlol:  Might sleep with the window open. =)

----------


## Niamh

Its another beautiful day!

----------


## sprinks

cold  :Cold:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Warm. Very, very, _very_ warm.  :Sick:  Thank God for the winds to keep it from getting hot!

----------


## Michael T

Sunny, for the third day in a row!  :Smile:  Perhaps we'll have a summer this year. (Took the dog for a long walk across the city and through the park to visit my mother...guilt pangs...and then home again. He's been sleeping ever since)  :Yawnb:

----------


## Stargazer86

I live in the desert where it is ALWAYS sunny. It rains maybe twice a year. The closest thing we get to weather is wind and sandstorms. We were in the 100's for the past several days and all of a sudden today its cool enough to wear a sweater and overcast!! It's only like 70 something today. Lovely  :Smile:  Though I'm sure it will be short lived *sighs* Soon enough we'll be back at 115+ *faints*

----------


## Virgil

Chilly morning but spectacular by mid morning. What a spring day!! The weekend is going to be glorious. Why woud anyone prefer winter over this?

----------


## Virgil

> I live in the desert where it is ALWAYS sunny. It rains maybe twice a year. The closest thing we get to weather is wind and sandstorms. We were in the 100's for the past several days and all of a sudden today its cool enough to wear a sweater and overcast!! It's only like 70 something today. Lovely  Though I'm sure it will be short lived *sighs* Soon enough we'll be back at 115+ *faints*


What part of the southern California desert do you live? Bakersfield? Palm Springs? Calexico? Death Valley area? I've been through there a few times.

----------


## Niamh

It is raining so heavily outside that it sounds like a waterfall cascading.

----------


## skib

> I live in the desert where it is ALWAYS sunny. It rains maybe twice a year. The closest thing we get to weather is wind and sandstorms. We were in the 100's for the past several days and all of a sudden today its cool enough to wear a sweater and overcast!! It's only like 70 something today. Lovely  Though I'm sure it will be short lived *sighs* Soon enough we'll be back at 115+ *faints*


Ick! 115? What in the name of Chuck Norris do you live there for?!?!?

It was warm today, but not as hot as yesterday. Seventy-ish. Good torn-off Tshirt weather.

----------


## librarius_qui

cool, but not as cool as it should be; rain's gone ..

----------


## LadyWentworth

It has been raining _all day long_. The temperature dipped quite fast, too. We were fairly warm this morning but now it is quite chilly out.

----------


## NikolaiI

Raining/rainy all day.

----------


## Niamh

a warm day. some rain showers. If its nice tomorrow i'm going for a cycle... camera et all!

----------


## LadyWentworth

It is pretty decent outside but it will be getting quite a bit cooler tonight and throughout the rest of the week. Well, at least the rain is done for awhile now.

----------


## NikolaiI

And it also turned cold today, around 50 but it felt cold compared to the 80's of the day before.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Cold. It is in the 50's, but it is still cold outside.

----------


## Niamh

rained all day.  :Frown:

----------


## librarius_qui

not enough to say anything about it~

----------


## librarius_qui

rainy.

(they say it'll get cold ...)

----------


## Stargazer86

Warm and pleasant  :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

kind'a cold ... almost cold. almost!

(out there it must be cold ...)

----------


## Niamh

*sings* its a beautiful day!!!  :Banana:

----------


## Virgil

Rain here. It hasn't stopped from this morning.

----------


## librarius_qui

sunny;
almost cold. (almost.)

----------


## Janine

Rainy rainy rainy....making me want to sleep...

----------


## Weisinheimer

rain and more rain. *sighs* April showers, you can stop now.

----------


## Niamh

rain rain go away!

----------


## blackbird_9

It's lovely here in southern california, as usual. I'm in love with the weather here.

----------


## Virgil

> It's lovely here in southern california, as usual. I'm in love with the weather here.


Welcome back Blackbird. Nice to see you. I'm jealous of your weather. I think this is the fourth straight day of rain here and we are expecting rain tomorrow as well.

----------


## Chava

So windy, you'll be thrown onto the road. Sort of.

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Unseasonably warm.

----------


## Nightshade

Fantastic, windy and grey and wet, and all flowery smelling , and I do belive thunderstorm seasoon isw banging on the door! I LOVE thunder storms!

----------


## Niamh

:Cold:

----------


## vheissu

Cloudy and a bit cold. Is this really May?!

----------


## Amundsen

Rainy, windy, Fall??? NICE WEATHER!!!

----------


## Niamh

the weather is reflective of my mood for a change! The sun is shining!

----------


## librarius_qui

Not as cold as it should be.

They say the autumn is a bit different, this year, because of La Niña ...

Open sky, stars. Cool, outside.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Beautiful and Sunny, but the breeze is chilly

----------


## Virgil

> Beautiful and Sunny, but the breeze is chilly


Same here, absolutely beautiful spring weather. One of those days one says it's great to be alive.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Same here, absolutely beautiful spring weather. One of those days one says it's great to be alive.


Exactly!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Rainy today... bring back the sun! I'm on holiday!

----------


## bree

It's raining really heavy here tonight.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I live on a mountain in Canada, so snowy. We only ever get about three months a year of warmness.

----------


## LadyWentworth

Rainy and gloomy

----------


## Virgil

Another beautiful, beautiful spring day. Ah, if this was every day itr would be heaven. I see Lady Wentoworth's weather will be coming our way. We normally get her weather the next day.

----------


## librarius_qui

not cool  :Flare: 

where's my winter?!?!
gaah!!


 :Crash:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

hail. wind.

----------


## Mrs. Dalloway

here, it's sunny  :Biggrin:  but a bit with a bit cold wind.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Sunny. Sunnier. Springlike and err. Virginal. Haha.
It's GORGEOUS out! I can hardly wait to get to the barn! Sunny, still, with a promise of a lazy, humming afternoon.

----------


## librarius_qui

(it seems to be raining, out there, but I won't trouble to go at the window ... it's night, late, and I'm lying in me bed. if it isn't raining, it seems it will soon.)~

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Another beautiful, beautiful spring day. Ah, if this was every day itr would be heaven. I see Lady Wentoworth's weather will be coming our way. We normally get her weather the next day.


How's the weather now?  :Smile:  When my brother was living over there he would always figure what it was going to be based on how ours was the day before.  :Smile: 


It was HOT. It will be HOT again. Then HOT the following day. 80 degrees is just too hot for me!  :Bawling:

----------


## Nightshade

> How's the weather now?  When my brother was living over there he would always figure what it was going to be based on how ours was the day before. 
> 
> 
> It was HOT. It will be HOT again. Then HOT the following day. 80 degrees is just too hot for me!


I want just one day of hot weather and sunshine, I want to wash and dry my winter blankets and they cant go in a drier  :Brickwall: :

----------


## Virgil

Very chilly morning for this time of year, but beautiful, dry and clear, and it's supposed to warm up. Great day to be alive.  :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

it rained, at the end of the day, but it's hard to believe it'll get any cold. it's a bit cool, because it IS winter, and the sun is farther, after all, but we'll have had colder winters than this, I believe ...

and, yes: actually, it's autumn. winter's from the end of June, if I'm not mistaken ... 20th, or the 21st.~

----------


## Mathor

it's quite nice out!

----------


## subterranean

Sun is shining, warm and bright. Today is holiday in DK but I need to go to work.  :Frown:

----------


## librarius_qui

I thought it was going to rain again .. (it rained yesterday.)

days are warm, and much cooler at late afternoon .. to twilight (17.00-18.00).

but it isn't cold as I'd like it to be yet. in Rio, we usually have a few "cold" days (about 15 C at the minimum ...) on July. then the sun comes back with the strength of the spring, and only rains give us a few breaks, up till Christmas and the New year ... poor tourists  :Rolleyes:

----------


## subterranean

Yay, sunshine!

----------


## Tournesol

it's only 7.25am, and the sun is already blazing hot! 

I took a day off from work today to run errands for the wedding - I can already feel the sunburn! Ouch!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I want just one day of hot weather and sunshine, I want to wash and dry my winter blankets and they cant go in a drier :


Did you ever get a day warm enough to dry your blankets?


30 degrees _cooler_ than it was yesterday and it feels _so good_!!!

----------


## kilted exile

wonderful

----------


## Stargazer86

Hit over 100F by about 9 or 10 this morning. I love that my workplace keeps the thermostat so low  :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

It was HOT, but not near as hot as Stargazer had it...

----------


## Nightshade

Good my winter blankets are FINALLY in the wash because they stand a chance of drying tiday WOOT!  :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

the sun is splitting the trees and it is warm!

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

It's a cool but sunny day in South Africa.

----------


## Niamh

the sky is blue, it is 20oC with 64% humidity (which is quite low! will get to 100% in some places during the height of summer). It is stuffy.

----------


## Helga

it's windy and raining, it sucks after the last sunny days I've had

----------


## Niamh

Its a beautiful day! Currently 17oC... estimated to get as high as 24.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

19 degrees celcius, sunny, and hail??  :Eek:

----------


## Virgil

After several days of rain, today was absolutely beautiful.  :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

getting colder, at last!
it rained, during the day. It'll probably rain tomorrow.

I need new shoes. I spent the day with wet feet  :Sick:

----------


## Niamh

Summer is here!!!  :Banana:  I hope the weather stays this nice for the next few months... especially the for the end of this month at any rate!

----------


## librarius_qui

(I miss summer  :Frown:  )

----------


## Chava

Dodgy

----------


## Nightshade

Wonderfully overccast and cool again! 
 :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

nice day. cloudy for a change.

----------


## Michael T

almost cloudless blue sky and sunshine...so far so good!

----------


## sprinks

It's rained heavily a few times, but it was really hot at lunch. I want a good big proper storm! There's the odd thunder and lightning, but it never lasts long.

----------


## librarius_qui

cold! (17 Celsius) very cold for Rio de Janeiro!~

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

thunderstorm. Shingles blew of roof.

----------


## Niamh

the sun is out but it may rain....

----------


## amanda_isabel

It's raining so hard that the mayor decided to suspend classes in high school even without a storm signal... It's nice to stay in bed the whole day.

----------


## Nightshade

Alright now but we are predicted -2 and haevy sleet for later! 
( and I just bought a summer coat yesterday!)

----------


## Tupelo

It has been still, cold and raining all day.

The rain is lovely.

----------


## kilted exile

wonderful - sunny, warm, no breeze

----------


## Virgil

Rain all day, after rain on Thiresday and Rain on Wednesday. Looking forward to a nice Saturday.  :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

sunny. and sunny in Rio means usually that it's going to get warmer ... however, once winter's coming, masses of cold air begin coming from the south pole, so, even with the sun, heat will not linger.

they say it's going to be colder, tonight. (therefore, maybe rain will occur, during the day (?) ... Geography lessons, back in 1994, '95 ...  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## pussnboots

finally the rain has stopped and the sun is shining

----------


## kilted exile

another great day. recently back from sitting reading on the pier

----------


## Niamh

rained... alot.

----------


## Amundsen

sun and rain

----------


## LadyWentworth

Quite cold out, actually. I'm alright with it, though. It will be boiling here soon enough.

----------


## alexar

had some rain but it was good strong rain and it smelt nice, then a some wind and a fine evening, I sat on the lawn and the cat came and bit me.

----------


## The Comedian

Pretty crappy, actually. But weather is attitude, so I tell my beloved.

----------


## sprinks

pffft. Winter? I swear it doesn't exist here. It's hot and the sky is clear.

AND IT'S WINTER!

----------


## Niamh

grey clouds and sunshine... its not sure whether it wants to rain or be sunny...

----------


## LadyWentworth

Cold and a little rainy.

----------


## Niamh

> grey clouds and sunshine... its not sure whether it wants to rain or be sunny...


same today

----------


## pussnboots

After 3 hours of rain, thunder and lightning I think the sun is trying to come out. YIPEEEE!!!

----------


## alexar

Chilly, cloudy, and not rainy enough to be interesting.

----------


## Buh4Bee

It's also windy.

----------


## Tournesol

humid! why doesn't it rain already?!

----------


## sprinks

RAIN! It's RAINING! Finally!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jozanny

It is nearing summer here in Philly, but for the last two days, the humidity has been terrible. I mean literally. The air in my building is nearly always bad, whatever the season, but someone saturated the dewpoint, and it is soupy outside also. Not hot, just soupy. My feet swell even in a fitted power chair, and I am in a monster instead, unsure if I will be able to meet my deadline because of these pressure points. :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

its a beautiful day!

----------


## applepie

Very stormy here today. They're (the weathermen) are saying we'll likely have a couple days of thunderstorms. Not that they're opinion means much. Here in Cincinnati they are only right maybe 50% of the time :Biggrin:

----------


## blazeofglory

This is cool.

----------


## papayahed

102 f

----------


## mono

Scorching!  :Sick: 
*wipes sweat dripping onto the keyboard*

----------


## Helga

lovely, been sunny all day and hot, been working in the garden all day

----------


## FieldLeftBlank

It has been raining here every day without exception for the last two weeks or so. That really suggests lack of imagination. I feel like I live on the Equator. Except for the poisonous snakes, of course.

----------


## mono

Still a bit toasty, 90 degrees today (32 Celsius), but at least the humidity has gone down from yesterday . . . whew!

----------


## papayahed

98F on the brightside we are supposed to a cold front come in and we may get down to low 90's tomorrow.

----------


## Insomniac

lol, low 90's earlier today, but it has cooled down nicely.

But wait, what's this!? An unknown phenomenon similar to the aurora borealis!? Tis fire, bursting in the sky above our heads? 

Is this the end?
Or is it the beginning. . . ?

----------


## blazeofglory

The weather cloudy and wet.

----------


## mono

As quiet and uneventful as a Barnett Newman painting.

----------


## Mathor

such a nice evening! not too hot not too cold!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

24 degrees celcius, sunny, blue sky, bit of a breeze. Lovely.

----------


## Virgil

> 24 degrees celcius, sunny, blue sky, bit of a breeze. Lovely.


Same exact weather here!! Wonderful.  :Smile:

----------


## Joreads

It's raining here (we never complain about the rain here)

----------


## Remarkable

Amazingly sunny, amazingly hot. There are some clouds in the distance though, but that doesn't stop the city from being a sauna.

----------


## dodong

foggy, rainy and windy here...don't want to go out...

----------


## Virgil

Another beautiful day here today. Perfect.

----------


## dodong

so hot in here....mY!!!

----------


## papayahed

freakin' hot!

----------


## dodong

it's raining again..ugh!!!!

----------


## islandclimber

thunderstorm with high winds and torrential rain!!! time to go dancing in the rain!

----------


## dodong

let's go together islandclimber...still raining here...

----------


## Joreads

The sun final came out to play today.

----------


## Niamh

The sun is out but the dark clouds on the horizon are dubious.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

20 degrees, Thunder, lighting, and rain to put out hell. It's PERFECT  :Smile:

----------


## Mathor

thunderstorm and pouring down rain makes the weather perfect right now.

----------


## Virgil

Hot, humid, and sunny. But I just heard on the readio there is a threat fo a tornado for Manhattan.  :Eek2:  Ooouueeei. That should be interesting if it happens.

----------


## Pryderi Agni

> It's raining here (we never complain about the rain here)


Well, you've got an enthusiastic DITTO!!!! here, sister! :Banana:

----------


## Helga

to hot and to much sun, again...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Stupid. Yes, that's right, the weather is stupid. Grr.

----------


## pussnboots

disgustingly hot and humid!!!

----------


## papayahed

Cold!! It's 25 F here today. The forecast says the next three days will be in the teens. We don't normally get that cold for that long. The weathermen are whipping everybody into a panic.

----------


## Nyu001

Nice temperature here. The sky is partially cloudy but with light. Not cold or hot, it feels like in the mid. But probably will get warmer soon.

----------


## Scheherazade

It has been snowing non-stop for the past 20 hours or so here (not very heavily, though) and the schools are closed on the day which was supposed to be my first day at work after the holidays  :Biggrin: 

Went out for a walk at 9 pm last night and it was fantastic (it was snowing heavily then). Hoping it will last for a few days.  :Smile:

----------


## Snowqueen

Its a foggy winter day.

----------


## Idril

It's snowed about 6 or 7 inches since last night and there is no end in sight. Tonight the winds are supposed to kick up, creating blizzard-like conditions and deadly windchills...gotta love winter in the north!  :Tongue:

----------


## pussnboots

> It has been snowing non-stop for the past 20 hours or so here (not very heavily, though) and the schools are closed on the day which was supposed to be my first day at work after the holidays 
> 
> Went out for a walk at 9 pm last night and it was fantastic (it was snowing heavily then). Hoping it will last for a few days.


If you like snow that much, move to Fulton NY. I heard that they have already had over 55 inches of snow and it;s expected to snow there for the next few days.

----------


## Scheherazade

> If you like snow that much, move to Fulton NY. I heard that they have already had over 55 inches of snow and it;s expected to snow there for the next few days.


Oh, don't mind if I do!  :Tongue: 

I think I just love having seasons... I love a proper winter with snow and cold as well as a rainy spring and hot summer... Not half-hearted, "will-do" weather; I want it all!  :Biggrin: 

I think we have had 15 inches of snow since yesterday (at least that is the "official word").

----------


## Blyss

12 inches of snow here (just outside London). Its lovely as I missed last years as I was out of the country. However, this is really making up for it, shame I have to stay in and do essays  :Frown:

----------


## kasie

Only a covering of snow in this part of west Wales, though frosty and dangerous underfoot: we're just on the edge of the really bad weather further east. I should be at a family funeral today on the otherside of England but travelling was out of the question, they have a foot of snow there and many of the roads were closed yesterday when I should have been on the way. I'll be there in spirit instead.

----------


## Scheherazade

Today the weather was rather chilly but with a clear sky and plenty of sunshine.

I was driving during late afternoon and watched a wonderful sunset from the rearview mirror; the kind one does not see very often in this country. So many shades of grey, blue and pink were covering the sky, turning the trees into a golden/broze colour. 

I felt happier and more content than I had had for some time just watching that view for a few minutes  :Smile:

----------


## Michael T

> Today the weather was rather chilly but with a clear sky and plenty of sunshine.
> 
> I was driving during late afternoon and watched a wonderful sunset from the rearview mirror; the kind one does not see very often in this country. So many shades of grey, blue and pink were covering the sky, turning the trees into a golden/broze colour. 
> 
> I felt happier and more content than I had had for some time just watching that view for a few minutes



 :Eek2:  For God's sake *Scher*, keep your eye on the road ahead! Typcal woman driver! :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

> For God's sake *Scher*, keep your eye on the road ahead! Typcal woman driver!


Oh, it's quite all right! I am crosseyed so I could do both simultaneously.

Just realised that I did not stick with my speeding resolution that much today :-/

PS: You dropped an "i" by the way... Here: "i".

----------


## Michael T

PS: You dropped an "i" by the way... Here: "i".[/QUOTE]

Thank's *Scher*, I'll use it now!  :Wink:

----------


## Amundsen

Snowy shiny day!!!

----------


## Idril

-8° F...but it's sunny with no wind so it's actually not that bad.

----------


## Snowqueen

Warm and sunny day here.

----------


## thetinkris

It is about 31 degrees here....which is about 20 degrees colder than the norm this time of year....
Most people aren't taking the cold too well, to say the least... :FRlol:

----------


## Shalot

The trees were sparkling with icicles today. Haven't seen that here in a long long time. It was beautiful.

----------


## sprinks

Warm and clear skies, thankfully not as hot as it has been so far, we had quite a heat wave not long ago.

----------


## Lacra

Today in Cairo is mostly sunny with 21 degrees. Good for an outside walk but for those who can afford it.

----------


## blazeofglory

Ir is fabulous, being sunny and I m planing to go out walking

----------


## Lacra

It's raining ( but not cats and dogs, hehehe ). Planning to go to the Book Fair. I think today is the last day. Have all a nice day today!

----------


## Janine

They are predicting a big snowstorm here again (NJ, USA) and all the stores are mobbed; people here panic when they even mention a snow flurry. My mom and I went out last night; we simply wanted to eat out and also I had to exchange an item at a nearby store. It was pretty funny seeing people flock to stores to stock up on everything, like we are going to be shut in for months. Here we are lucky if the snow lasts a week. Usually it gets sunny and warmer and then melts. It should make for a very pretty weekend; glad it is the weekend and people don't have to venture out to work.

----------


## Hurricane

Here in MD we're starting to get hit with the big east coast storm and the entire state is freaking out. We even got afternoon classes canceled, which definitely helped me out.

----------


## Haunted

It's coming my way (NY) but according to the weather map, it'll be just a few inches. Totally anticlimactic.

----------


## Snowqueen

Cold and cloudy!

----------


## blazeofglory

Cold, very cold this winter

----------


## Shalot

it's so freaking cold

----------


## blazeofglory

Very cold

----------


## applepie

We just got 2 or 3 inches of more snow, on top of the 4 or so we already had. So yeah, the weather is beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

Yikes, they are predicting more snow tonight into tomorrow. We still have tons and don't need anymore; but they say we might get upwards to 18 more inches. I think we are going to be snowed in again. I have to run out and do errands and get supplies. I am getting a little sick now of all this snow. A little is nice, but NJ is really getting a lot this year....unbelievable.

----------


## blazeofglory

It is very chilling.This month there was a lot of pourings and this has increased coldness

----------


## papayahed

It's snowing!!!! It's been snowing most of the morning but there's been no accumulation. The weird part is that classes are canceled for tonight and tomorrow.

----------


## Janine

Finally the snow has ceased and the sun has come out; once again everyone in my neighborhood is venturing out for the big snow removal on cars and walks. Luckily our next door neighbor owns a snow blower and has already done our walks - 3rd time this year. God bless him. I think I heard a distant rumor that more snow may be coming our way later next week....hope they are wrong...most people here are getting fedup by now. It is quite pretty though...this last one stuck to everything and looked like a winter fairyland.

----------


## jadrianne

It's been raining over the huge piles of snow . :Cold:

----------


## Paulclem

We've had dusings of snow lke icing sugar, but it is very cold. I needed my Angora lined cycle shorts this week. Brrrrrrrr. I might get to stay in and do a bit of reading next week. The cold may have compensations..

----------


## Ezakael

Cold. But it is really sunny. Think I might go for a walk before it goes away.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Snowy

----------


## blazeofglory

Cold but intoxicating

----------


## papayahed

It snowed all day yesterday and this is the result:

----------


## Shalot

pretty

----------


## blazeofglory

It is a very fine weather today

----------


## Virgil

Cloudy but not as cold.

----------


## LostPrincess13

A little humid, but tolerable.  :Smile:

----------


## Snowqueen

Again a very fine sunny day.

----------


## Annamariah

This winter is really a winter, there's snow to my thighs and I'm in southern Finland!  :Banana:  I just don't like when the temperature drops below -15 degrees (Celsius), which it has been doing far too often this year.

----------


## applepie

Snowy. We've another 6-9 inches falling on us today  :Banana:

----------


## Virgil

> This winter is really a winter, there's snow to my thighs and I'm in southern Finland!  I just don't like when the temperature drops below -15 degrees (Celsius), which it has been doing far too often this year.





> Snowy. We've another 6-9 inches falling on us today


Good God! I hope neither of that comes my way. It's been on the cold side but the sun is shining strongly and melting some of this crap.  :Biggrin:

----------


## The Comedian

Cold, cloudy, snowy

----------


## applepie

> Good God! I hope neither of that comes my way. It's been on the cold side but the sun is shining strongly and melting some of this crap.


It's coming to get you. Just wait  :FRlol:  I'm a good bit more south than you and we've been dumped on. Actually I hope for your sake that it passes you by.

----------


## Hurricane

Cold and spitting snow.

----------


## Janine

Getting snow here too...like we need anymore...ugh. I read on the weather channel they are predicting only an inch and worse part is we will get a mix of rain and snow...what a mess that will be if it rains, too or sleets. I would prefer snow to that any old day.

----------


## eyemaker

Undeniably hot!  :Frown: 
got myself scorched for weeks already

----------


## Snowqueen

It's raining outside.

----------


## Helga

SNOW, finally the weather in Iceland is the way people around the globe think it is. it's hardly snowed this year here but now it's here

----------


## Janine

It's snowing like crazy here in NJ....here we go again!

----------


## Lulim

We have fine weather here: Sunshine, blue sky, 18.0 °C = 64.4 °F this afternoon.
The first snowdrops came out already, and in a pine-tree opposite of my balcony, magpies are nest-building. Spring is coming at last.

----------


## applepie

Snowy, but only a little bit. We've brief spurts of snow showers, but nothing that is really piling up on the ground.

----------


## toni

With El Nino in Manila, the scorching heat is becoming unbearable.

----------


## Lacra

Surprise, surprise! Today was heavily raining in Cairo.

----------


## Hurricane

Very windy today, but thankfully no snow.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Very windy today, but thankfully no snow.


Sounds like you live in an area close to me...

----------


## blazeofglory

It is fabulously sunny today and I feel like dancing merrily

----------


## Madhuri

It's hot here...36 C (98 F)  :Frown:

----------


## blazeofglory

> It's hot here...36 C (98 F)


You are in a tropical country. I am in a temperate zone and feel wonderful in the sun

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Sunny...and WARM. Oh, blessed warmth!

----------


## Virgil

Just under freezing. All that snow is frozen and walking is slick. I already fell this morning walking the dog. I have to dig out at least one of the cars or we're stranded again. There's no place to even put this friggin snow. It sucks.

----------


## samercury

> Just under freezing. All that snow is frozen and walking is slick. I already fell this morning walking the dog. I have to dig out at least one of the cars or we're stranded again. There's no place to even put this friggin snow. It sucks.


Please some of that snow here, please!  :Frown:  We're supposed to have some snow today and tomorrow, but lately, every time they've said that either 1)nothing happened or 2) it poured like crazy. Right now it's cloudy, very cloudy... again

----------


## magzarelli

Still snow here, middle of Sweden. Have not seen the grass for about 4 months. Im so sick of it!

----------


## Helga

It started snowing again yesterday and I was so happy! my friend said the weathergods remembered my day. and let it snow for me, it's still a little white but will probably be gone in a day or two...

----------


## Hurricane

Humid, cool, low clouds. Hope it doesn't rain today.

----------


## samercury

Delicious (since Thursday and for next week too hopefully)  :Biggrin:

----------


## NikolaiI

Perfect weather.

----------


## Niamh

5 degrees celsius, rain, hailstones, sleet and snow... It is April right and not december again???

----------


## Madhuri

It is nearing 40 C here...it is hot..  :Frown:

----------


## Pryderi Agni

Cloudless and hot.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Snowy. Windy. Hail-y. Godammit.

----------


## Jazz_

It was sunny earlier today (around 25 C) - but is raining now...

----------


## Snowqueen

Another warm day here.

----------


## Jozanny

90 degree weather during the first week of April along the eastern seaboard of the United States basically points to the fact that we're a primate doomed by our own success.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Snow. Snow! SNOW!!!

----------


## DanielBenoit

How's the weather? I'll tell you how the weather is, _it's ninety-six degrees and it's Wisconsin!_ Just a month ago we had a blizzard and now this?!

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Cold and the sun is watery...

----------


## Virgil

Thunderstorms in Shymkent, Kazakhstan.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Haunted

> Thunderstorms in Shymkent, Kazakhstan.


same here in NY last night. Thunder and lightning and pouring rain and whipping wind. I think you're in a parallel universe  :Biggrin: . Hope things are going well for you!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Interesting...we didn't see any T-storms here yesterday at all...

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

COLD...It's about 14 degrees Celsius outside  :Cold:

----------


## dafydd manton

Stroll on - 14 degrees is parctically a heat-wave in the North of England. Even the sparrows have webbed feet!

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> Stroll on - 14 degrees is parctically a heat-wave in the North of England. Even the sparrows have webbed feet!


Yes sweety, but I live in Africa. In the part of South Africa where I live (most southern tip) our climite is considered similar to that of the Mediterranean. So obviously I'm not as used to the cold as you are.

----------


## Olga4real

> COLD...It's about 14 degrees Celsius outside


Pure you TurquoiseSunset, here in Hungary now it's above 30 degrees right now and at night it barely goes below 20 - hard to sleep... time to go to the beach...

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> Pure you TurquoiseSunset, here in Hungary now it's above 30 degrees right now and at night it barely goes below 20 - hard to sleep... time to go to the beach...


Wow, that sounds lovely!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Olga4real

> Wow, that sounds lovely!


Not really, honestly it's too hot, you make a move and sweat like a crazy. But I am not complaining - I love hot!

----------


## Janine

About 85 in NJ, USA; looks overcast; was sunny earlier. Probably have some thunderstorms tonight...hope not because then I have to unplug for safety's sake. AC feels good. Glad it's finally in the window.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

About 6 degrees outside  :Frown:   :Cold:

----------


## papayahed

Flippin' Hot. 101F (38 C). All I have to do is stand outside and I sweat. erm... I mean glisten.

----------


## Niamh

The sun is splitting the trees! This has been one fantastic summer so far!

----------


## Niamh

Blue sky and clouds. Hopefully it stays a good day!

----------


## sprinks

Stupid weather is stupid. It's winter, but the sun shines bright while there are freezing cold winds. It's basically 0-3 degrees each night and in the morning. Basically winter is dressing up as summer, but can't completely pull it off!

----------


## SilentMute

A friend on another forum posted this. She lives in Arizona, and her air conditioner just broke. After reading about her woes, I will never complain about Florida's weather again.

However, I thought this was really funny and thought I'd share it.

New Resident of Arizona --

May 30th - Now this is a state that knows how to live! Beautiful sunny days and warm balmy evenings. Mountains and deserts blended together. What a place! Watched the sunset from a park lying on a blanket. It was beautiful. I've finally found my home I love it here.

June 14th - Really heating up. Got to 100° today. Not a problem. Live in an air-conditioned home, drive an air-conditioned car. What a pleasure to see the sun every day like this. I'm turning into a real sun worshiper.

June 30th - Had the backyard landscaped with western plants today. Lots of cactus and rocks. What a breeze to maintain. No more mowing for me. Another scorcher today, but I love it here.

July 10th - The temperature hasn't been below 100 all week. How do people get used to this kind of heat? At least it's a dry heat. Getting used to it is taking longer than I expected.

July 15th - Fell asleep by the pool. (Got 3rd° burns over 60% of my body.) Missed two days of work, what a dumb thing to do. I learned my lesson though: got to respect the ol' sun in a climate like this.

July 20th - I missed Tabby (our cat) sneaking into the car when I left this morning. By the time I got out to the hot car for lunch, Tabby had swollen up to the size of a shopping bag and exploded all over $2,000 worth of leather upholstery. I told the kids she ran away. The car now smells like Kibbles and sh--. No more pets in this heat!

July 25th - Dry heat, my butt. Hot is hot!! The home air-conditioner is on the fritz and AC repairman charged $200 just to drive by and tell me he needed to order parts.

July 30th - Been sleeping outside by the pool for three nights now. $1,100 in house payments and we can't even go inside. Why did I ever come here?

Aug 4th - 115°. Finally got the air-conditioner fixed today. It cost $500 and gets the temperature down to about 90°. Stupid repairman peed in my pool. I hate this state.

Aug 8th - If another wise one cracks, "Hot enough for you today?", I'm going to tear his throat out. Darn heat. By the time I get to work the radiator is boiling over, my clothes are soaking wet, and I smell like roasted Garfield!!

Aug 10th -The weather report might as well be a recording: Hot and Sunny. It's been too hot for two months and now the weatherman says it might really warm up next week. Doesn't it ever rain in this barren desert?? Water rationing has been in effect all summer, so $1,700 worth of cactus just dried up and blew into the pool. Even a cactus can't live in this heat.

Aug 14th - Welcome to Hell!!! Temperature got to 123° today. Forgot to crack
the window and blew the windshield out of the Lincoln. The installer came to fix it and said, "Hot enough for you today?" My wife had to spend the $1,100 house payment to bail me out of jail.

Aug 30th - Worst day of the summer. I'm not leaving the house. The monsoon rains finally came and all they did was to make it muggier. The Lincoln is now floating somewhere in Mexico with it's new $500 windshield. 

That does it, we're moving to Seattle for some peace and quiet.

----------


## L.M. The Third

That's both funny and dreadful! My sympathies for your friend. 
On the other side of zero: I've just returned from a visit to the Yukon. My uncle, who has lived there for 22 years, has known the coldest temperature in his area as 138.2 Farenheit (-59 Celsius). But it has been known to get a great deal colder there.

----------


## Lokasenna

A wonderful piece of shadenfreude!

I can't stand hot weather - give me cold and rainy any day of the week...

----------


## SilentMute

> A wonderful piece of shadenfreude!
> 
> I can't stand hot weather - give me cold and rainy any day of the week...


Cold and _rainy_? Actually, I do like rain--so long as I don't have any plans to do yard work or I have to go out for some reason. And I don't like thundering and lightening--mainly because I can't do anything electronic if I don't want to kill it. And I don't know what it is--but the minute you can't do something, that is when you want to do it. I have plenty of interests that don't require a computer or TV, but the minute it lightenings....

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> I can't stand hot weather - give me cold and rainy any day of the week...


We have had quite hot weather (for Sweden) for about four weeks, but right now it is bucketing down... and I hate it already: Small wonder when we are frozen half the year. 

/Claes

----------


## L.M. The Third

> Cold and _rainy_? Actually, I do like rain--so long as I don't have any plans to do yard work or I have to go out for some reason. And I don't like thundering and lightening--mainly because I can't do anything electronic if I don't want to kill it. And I don't know what it is--but the minute you can't do something, that is when you want to do it. I have plenty of interests that don't require a computer or TV, but the minute it lightenings....


Is it really dangerous to be on the computer during a lightning storm? 

I actually love the power and majesty of a thunder storm. It scares my mother that I want to be out in the rain and wind and lightning.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> Is it really dangerous to be on the computer during a lightning storm?


It certainly is to the computer: I know a few people who have had their computers fried during thunderstorms. I have not heard of anyone coming to harm due to a lightning strike while on the computer, but I'm quite sure it *could* happen. Thus far I know only one person who has been hit by lightning, but he was at 10000 feet in a glider inside a Cumulonimbus cloud at the time, which makes it rather less surprising.

/Claes

----------


## Lokasenna

> I actually love the power and majesty of a thunder storm. It scares my mother that I want to be out in the rain and wind and lightning.


I'm the same! I love striding the moors and high fens in the middle of nature's fury!

----------


## L.M. The Third

Thanks, Claes. Would it be bad for the computer to be plugged in, but not turned on? I'm a complete technical ignoramus.

----------


## SilentMute

I think it is dangerous if the computer is on...though I suppose if the socket got damage, it could at least damage the plug. The main problem with us is that we have brown outs during storms, and that isn't too healthy for a computer.

It may depend on where you live on how dangerous the weather is. Lightening does touch down frequently here. In fact, there is spot in the road in between my house and a neighbor's where the lightening frequently hits. We do have several cases a year of people getting struck by lightening.

For myself, I was scared from the thought of "singing in the rain" by all the tales of tales I heard growing up about how lightening just loves to smote fair-haired, blue-eyed Caucasian children...particularly girls.

----------


## L.M. The Third

I'd never heard the term "brown out" for a power failure.




> For myself, I was scared from the thought of "singing in the rain" by all the tales of tales I heard growing up about how lightening just loves to smote fair-haired, blue-eyed Caucasian children...particularly girls.


Well... okay. How strange is that? But my mother generally keeps me indoors during storms, or I would be striding the fields (no moors here) like Lokessnna.

----------


## Helga

I love the rain and cold weather, I always go outside to play with my son or just to sit in the pouring rain. there hasn't been a real storm with thunder and lightnings for years now I think.. (but I think our new years eve gets really close to it though)

----------


## applepie

> Thanks, Claes. Would it be bad for the computer to be plugged in, but not turned on? I'm a complete technical ignoramus.


Just make sure you have it plugged into a power strip with a surge protector built in rather than straight into the wall. The only time I had a bad surge, it melted the strip, but all my electronics were fine.

----------


## SilentMute

Brown outs aren't power failures exactly. It is a power hiccup. It doesn't go off totally, but it dims or fluctuates. That can actually be worse for electronics sometimes than it going off totally.

----------


## papayahed

Mid-September and it's still 96F.

----------


## Jazz_

It's about 10-12C today - not too bad  :Smile:

----------


## The Comedian

Cold and cloudy

----------


## OrphanPip

It finally stopped snowing, we only got like 6 cm thankfully!

I can't wait for the winter to be over so I can start complaining about the heat and waiting for winter to arrive again.

----------


## Hurricane

It's rainy and gross, but at least it's warm.

----------


## Disagree

It's been actually pleasant today, for a change. So _very_ tired of cold and snow.

----------


## Paulclem

Cloudy and cold. it seems to have been cloudy and cold for the past two months. Yet the birds were singing in the trees today - it was a veritable symphony of tweeting. Yes, Spring is around the corner.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Freezing, -33. Could be worse though, it's supposed to get to -47 this week which is insane. That's arctic circle temperatures.

----------


## faithosaurus

It was actually somewhat nice. You know it's bad when you think 40 degrees Fahrenheit is warm...I'm so ready for spring. I just checked the weather, and it says snow showers on Sunday  :Frown: 

Goodness, snow is so depressing.

----------


## Paulclem

> It finally stopped snowing, we only got like 6 cm thankfully!
> 
> I can't wait for the winter to be over so I can start complaining about the heat and waiting for winter to arrive again.


What a blessing is the Gulf stream, or else we'd be in the same boat. We're on the same latitude as part of Canada, but get much milder weather.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

It's been raining here all day - rubbish.






Seriously, I can't believe we haven't got a weather thread. What do you talk about when you have nothing else better to say?

----------


## OrphanPip

It has been unseasonably warm in Montreal lately, still floating above 0 most days.

----------


## Calidore

The wind has not been kind this fall. I live on a tree-loaded street, and when there's a heavy wind blowing mostly south to north (especially with a lean toward east), most of the leaves end up by me. I've now filled 20 bags this season thanks to a few especially windy periods, and the last couple of days have left another load waiting for me to buy more bags. Only plus: Sandy's winds blew north to south, so the folks down the block got those.

----------


## JBI

Been raining all week here, but it always does. Damp and cold and no heating anywhere. Most people live their daily lives wearing jackets everywhere, including in their own homes. I am not yet accustomed to this.

----------


## prendrelemick

It's horrible, I mean how much rain is there up there?

----------


## Emil Miller

In the South East of England we have had masses of rain and recently some terrific winds but we are relatively fortunate weather wise compared to other parts of the country where flooding has been a major preoccupation this year. Temperature wise it's not too bad at the moment but the population, including myself, has switched to wearing black which is traditionally associated with Winter and seems to automatically happen round about mid November. It never occurred to me before but I wonder if other parts of the UK also wear dark clothing during the wintertime.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Unfortunately, it's dry and wonderful here, point being, we recently went through a drought that is one for the history books (summer of 2011) and so far the only significant amount of rain we received was this past spring. Typically October and November are wet months for us, but not this year.
I worry about the trees even though they are tolerant native species, I am seeing the signs of stress.

Maybe December will prove to be a wetter month.

----------


## Snowqueen

It’s cold and a fine drizzly evening here.

----------


## Delta40

We're two days away from summer but had a freak storm come through yesterday. Winds were in excess of 125km. Trees, roofs and fences came down and approx 50,000 people are without power. Amazing Mother Nature. This morning, she's still blowing a gale and lashing rain like it was the middle of winter. While the rest of the country is jumping into their swimming pools, I'm digging out my winter woolies! Freaky.

----------


## Calidore

70 degrees in Chicago in December. Only the third time that's happened since record-keeping started in 1871.

----------


## Delta40

37c today with thunderstorms. tomorrow 20c. Phenomenal drop in temperature here in Western Australia since the raging storm swept through last week.

----------


## Joreads

26c and blowing a gale. We had a drop in temp here as well from the 35c on the weekend New South Wales weather for you.

----------


## Scheherazade

Snow, snow, snow!!!!!

 :Willy Nilly:

----------


## cacian

This thread made me think of the weather forecast when they come out with warning signs like:

DANGER: SNOW
or
DANCER: ICE
and so I wondered is the weather dangerous or is it the people that are?

The answer to the OP:
_ ''how is the weather''_
appropriately might be: 
_''the weather is dangerous''._  :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Pensive

Minus 9

----------


## papayahed

79 F and sunny

----------


## cacian

the weather is asleep haha.

----------


## hannah_arendt

About -2 and snow....

----------


## cacian

why does it always greys in London. It muse be to do with the amount of radiation in the atmosphere.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Indeed.

I'm sick of the weather this year, totally sick of it. Can't get out of the house to bike ride or play tennis. Heavy snow predicted for tomorrow and Saturday too.

----------


## cacian

> Indeed.
> 
> I'm sick of the weather this year, totally sick of it. Can't get out of the house to bike ride or play tennis. Heavy snow predicted for tomorrow and Saturday too.


Hi Neely. I brave it all come rain or sun. my bike takes it all and I enjoy it. if the weather can't come to us one must go to it. It could only love us for it,
I shan't shunt from the weather and it will not shunt from me come rain or sun. it should throw surprises too if we upraise it too :Smile:

----------


## Emil Miller

> Indeed.
> 
> I'm sick of the weather this year, totally sick of it. Can't get out of the house to bike ride or play tennis. Heavy snow predicted for tomorrow and Saturday too.


We are quite lucky with regard to snow down here as the South East, although not immune , does manage to avoid the worst of it. But the rain and constant grey skies week in and out are immensely depressing. That's why I tend to hibernate in winter by sleeping as long as possible. If I were rich enough I would have houses in different parts of the world and follow the sun with the intention of never spending a single day under cloudy skies. That's why I could never understand why very wealthy people stay here.
Why be miserable when you could be contented?

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> We are quite lucky with regard to snow down here as the South East, although not immune , does manage to avoid the worst of it. But the rain and constant grey skies week in and out are immensely depressing. That's why I tend to hibernate in winter by sleeping as long as possible. If I were rich enough I would have houses in different parts of the world and follow the sun with the intention of never spending a single day under cloudy skies. That's why I could never understand why very wealthy people stay here.
> Why be miserable when you could be contented?


Yes I said the same thing this morning in the staff room with my back pressed against the radiator. I would be off for five month of the year at least. It just seems to have been the longest winter this one.

It is a noble attitude Cacian and probably better than moaning, however last week I took my new bike out for a ride and was absolutely freezing. I had two pairs of gloves on and four layers including two coats and couldn't feel my hands. That's not fun. Tomorrow's snow means that I'm walked to work again and walking back, no doubt dodging snowballs each way. It's supposed to be spring. This time last year it was 20 degrees, this week has been down to -5 at times. We are coming up to about 6 months solid of grey skies, rain, snow, ice, cold etc, etc and I'm just really sick of it. I forgot what the sun looks like.

----------


## Emil Miller

> Yes I said the same thing this morning in the staff room with my back pressed against the radiator. I would be off for five month of the year at least. It just seems to have been the longest winter this one.



One of the reasons why it seems so long is because, apart from about 3 weeks, we didn't get any sun last summer and suffered the wettest one on record.
If people don't get enough sunshine in the summer months it lays them low for the rest of the year.

----------


## cacian

> Yes I said the same thing this morning in the staff room with my back pressed against the radiator. I would be off for five month of the year at least. It just seems to have been the longest winter this one.
> 
> It is a noble attitude Cacian and probably better than moaning, however last week I took my new bike out for a ride and was absolutely freezing. I had two pairs of gloves on and four layers including two coats and couldn't feel my hands. That's not fun. Tomorrow's snow means that I'm walked to work again and walking back, no doubt dodging snowballs each way. It's supposed to be spring. This time last year it was 20 degrees, this week has been down to -5 at times. We are coming up to about 6 months solid of grey skies, rain, snow, ice, cold etc, etc and I'm just really sick of it. I forgot what the sun looks like.


Haha Neely I know what you mean. Still it makes me think about how our wild life must take it and I am guessing very badly. They are pushed out of their natural way and that is worrying. We humans adapt but animals such as birds and sea life because of their immigration season get extremely muddled up which affects their breeding their natural habitat and also their survival. There is something not quite right yes but whilst we continue to cope nature may not.
I hope it for the best for our natural instinct to let the weather works its way forward and us moving forward with it too.

----------


## Desolation

The last hour: Raining. Sunny, kind of hot. Raining. Hailing. Sunny. Snowing. Raining. Sunny. Windy. Raining. Sunny.

****ing Portland.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Sunny, but humid, after 2-days of rain. Clouds are sailing to Lake Tahoe; and the rivers run with new gold.

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## cacian

> Sunny, but humid, after 2-days of rain. Clouds are sailing to Lake Tahoe; and _the rivers run with new gold_.
> 
> Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
> tailor STATELY


Hi Ta
Is there still gold in the rivers?

----------


## cacian

> The last hour: Raining. Sunny, kind of hot. Raining. Hailing. Sunny. Snowing. Raining. Sunny. Windy. Raining. Sunny.
> 
> ****ing Portland.


Is that what they call an Indian Summer?

----------


## prendrelemick

I'm just going outside and I may be some time.

----------


## cacian

> I'm just going outside and I may be some time.


LOL have you a snow umbrella?

----------


## hannah_arendt

In Poland, it is snowing again :Frown:

----------


## Paulclem

> In Poland, it is snowing again


In the UK. it is snowing again. This time last year it was 20 degrees. A bit cold now.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

I've just spent the last two hours asleep on and off, laid on the bed. I blame work and the weather. I am usually tired come Friday but not usually as bad as this. I'm sure I am adverse to the central heating, I don't think it is in my head. It hurts my eyes and zaps my energy. Mrs Neely has the thing on permanently. I keep turning it off when she is not looking and she turns it on when I'm not looking. She's out at work now so I have turned it off. Log fires just cannot be beaten. 

What's annoying is that 'the experts' said because we had such a crap summer, we would have a 'mild' winter. Got that one wrong, as they did the glorious summer which is annually predicted in this country and never appears. 

Another day tomorrow with heavy snow predictions - another day sat in the house wasted.

----------


## cacian

> I've just spent the last two hours asleep on and off, laid on the bed. I blame work and the weather. I am usually tired come Friday but not usually as bad as this. I'm sure I am adverse to the central heating, I don't think it is in my head. It hurts my eyes and zaps my energy. Mrs Neely has the thing on permanently.


My word. She has the heating on all the time? It gives me headaches. I only turn on for about 1/2 hour at the most. And it's off again.
I don't respond to central heating very well it makes feel very ill.




> I keep turning it off when she is not looking and she turns it on when I'm not looking. She's out at work now so I have turned it off. Log fires just cannot be beaten.


LOL that is exactly what I do with mr cacian. In the middle of winter I have to have a window open in the house. I air the house on a daily basis come rain or slate. It is healthy so I have all the windows opened in the morning to let the air circulate and then 1/2 hour late I shut them.
Thebathroom window is on and off opened and closed.




> What's annoying is that 'the experts' said because we had such a crap summer, we would have a 'mild' winter. Got that one wrong, as they did the glorious summer which is annually predicted in this country and never appears. 
> 
> Another day tomorrow with heavy snow predictions - another day sat in the house wasted.


I would not bother listening to the weather forecast because it is pointless unless it is aan emergency. Life goes on and humans are adjustable as the wind. Why worry about it is my motto.

----------


## hannah_arendt

> In the UK. it is snowing again. This time last year it was 20 degrees. A bit cold now.


I have seen today something about in BBC. I hope that it will change soon, at least for Easter :Smile:

----------


## cacian

It is snow snow snow outside today. The birds seem distressed but not too much I hope. The roads outside my window are getting their coating of white.
It's truly winter all over again.

----------


## Snowqueen

19c here. It’s still raining outside and the weather is quite cold today, I am loving it.

----------


## hannah_arendt

> 19c here. It’s still raining outside and the weather is quite cold today, I am loving it.


And where do you live? 

Today it has been about -10 (in Poland). However it hasn`t been so cold.

----------


## faithosaurus

It's 37(F) here right now, which is a blessing. It's not even snowing! I just hope it keeps warming up.

----------


## Shaman_Raman

Cold and sunny with clear skies...what a deceitful day.

----------


## Snowqueen

It's a bright sunny day again and a bit cold too.

----------


## Adolescent09

Anything below 90º is ice cold to me, but considering my parents come from the two most arid and sweltering continents on the planet, I am not surprised.

----------


## kasie

> I'm just going outside and I may be some time.


Mick? Are you there, Mick?

He's been gone a long time - do you think we should send out those dogs with the brandy barrels round their neck? They're having a rough time of it up north.

Mick? Are you there?

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> Mick? Are you there, Mick?
> 
> He's been gone a long time - do you think we should send out those dogs with the brandy barrels round their neck? They're having a rough time of it up north.
> 
> Mick? Are you there?


No offence to the old lad but it is better that I not venture out in the stuff to look for him, he wouldn't want to give me the trouble. I'm sure he's taking shelter from the 'feels like -6 with wind chill' in some sheltered nook somewhere anyway, I'm sure he'll be fine. Now excuse me while I throw another log on the fire and make myself yet another cup of tea.

----------


## prendrelemick

Here I am.




That's not a short-legged collie, Nelly has discovered the cattle grid.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Ha, ha, Jesus. I was just about to come out looking for you as well, honest.

----------


## Paulclem

> I have seen today something about in BBC. I hope that it will change soon, at least for Easter


I can't really complain compared to your winters. I know quite a few Polish people here as my job involves ESOL, English and Maths classes - they just laugh when we moan about our winters.

----------


## Paulclem

> Here I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a short-legged collie, Nelly has discovered the cattle grid.



Great picture. 

My dog loves the snow. He's a jack Russell, and I kick up the snow for him to leap and bite. he loves it. I try to get him running through the deeper bits - not as deep as up your way - to wear him out a bit.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> Here I am.
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> That's not a short-legged collie, Nelly has discovered the cattle grid.


Fantastic!...well, maybe not for you(?), but I'd sure like to see that outside wy window right now.
Looks like pretty deep drifts. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## qimissung

You're dog looks like it's having fun, Prendrelmick.

Gah, after a glorious week of sunny 70 degree weather, we got a nasty cold front, temps in the 30's at night again and low 50's by day. Very windy. Yes, I realize it's not really bad weather, but I thought it was gonna be spring and now we're stuck with this all week.  :Frown:  Boo hiss, mother nature, that's all I can say.

----------


## kasie

Very relieved to know you (and dog) are OK, Mick.

----------


## prendrelemick

We're fine, though I want to point out that's a grimace NOT a smile.



I would also like to thank my late Uncle Dennis who passed on that Dannimac car coat. I think they designed them before cars had heaters, or windshields...... or roofs.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Ive just caught some of the local news showing some of the terrible conditions weve been suffering with lately in the UK, especially up north and parts of Scotland and Wales. Anyway, they did a science bit on why the weather is so bad, as they do, and one expert says that this other expert thinks that it could be a result of climate change, generated by green house gases released some 20 or 30 years ago. Based upon this assumption(?) extreme weather will only get worst in the near future. Im sorry, but the only thing I can conclude from this latest novella is that none of these so called experts seem to be able to agree with one another on what time of day it is, and Im now absolutely convinced that none of them have got a bloody clue about anything.

----------


## Emil Miller

I feel sorry for the animals and birds that have to suffer this evil weather. The whole business of 'seasonal' weather seems to be going out of the window. This time last year I was taking breakfast in the garden in shorts and T-shirt. The forecast is for the evil to last for the rest of the week and into Easter, meanwhile Willie Windsor and his wife are sunning themselves in the Caribbean. You can't blame them though; only an idiot would stay here if he didn't have to.

----------


## Snowqueen

> And where do you live? 
> 
> Today it has been about -10 (in Poland). However it hasn`t been so cold.


Sorry for this late response, I just saw your post. I'm form Pakistan. 
Its considerably warm here today. 28c

----------


## Adolescent09

Soupy, with a small chance of meatballs!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Jesus, it's raining great big clumps of hailstones, where did they come from?

----------


## Idril

Is a beautiful, sunny, 80 degree day out there today. It's much appreciated after a spring storm dumped almost 20 inches of snow on us a couple weeks ago and we've been dealing with temps in the 20's and 30's ever since.  :Tongue:

----------


## Snowqueen

The weather is wonderful! Monsoon rains have started here and it rains almost every day.

----------

